# Raw Discussion Thread - STEPH IS FUCKING WOAT



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

Roman Reigns = Superstar Of The Year


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

This is always a raw to avoid


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

People were saying last week's was one of the best Raws in a while. There is always a caveat when that happens; It's back to shit the following week.

I expect it this week tbh. It's the pointless Slammys I guess, so.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Saints-Lions. Should be another week where they put together some pretty good ratings


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

A RAW with even less storyline advancement than usual? :mark:

The only good segment happening on the Slammys in the last few years was when the whole crowd was chanting for Bryan and we got that amazing brawl.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

It's a shame that the best Raw of the year ends up been followed by the slammys, which is an episode that usually falls flat. Hopefully despite that they can keep up last weeks momentum.

Looking for Dean to retaliate against Owens and Ziggler, preferably with a seething promo. Also really hoping we get Rumble qualification matches.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

brxd said:


> This is always a raw to avoid


Indeedly.


----------



## Shaded (Dec 18, 2015)

Never mind the Slammy's aspect I am more curious and slightly concerned how they handle Reigns this RaW more than anything. If they fail to be consistent with him this early in his reign it could be a troubling sign. If they book him well than I will be a happy camper


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Brockin' around the christmas tree said:


> Also really hoping we get Rumble qualification matches.


I've just looked at the roster and with how limited it is, I don't think they should have these qualifying matches because we will get some irrelevant matches where you can see who's going to win anyways. They will need all the starpower they have so we will most likely see many of the roster wrestle twice that night. It's a very predictable event this year since no one is really built up well enough to face against Reigns at WM. Only Lesnar, Cena (and Bryan if he's fit but they won't make him win) would fit the criteria. The rest will be filled up with geeks.

I think they should rather keep most of the contestants secret so there is some serious suspense during the match. Maybe do some kayfabe punishment for the faces who has to start at #1 .


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Despite the fact this will be bad, I always enjoy seeing a few legends.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Rollins is the only true superstar of the year candidate and everyone knows it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678623817472716801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678638347598696449


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been reading everywhere that Rollins will be here tomorrow night. I really don't know what to think about that.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

If Seth shows up tomorrow for the slammys I will mark out


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

deanambroselover said:


> If Seth shows up tomorrow for the slammys I will mark out


Rollins is the ONLY person who should win Superstar of the Year, so he absolutely should be in attendance to accept it if he wins.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> If Seth shows up tomorrow for the slammys I will mark out


Guess what?

He just might.

http://whatculture.com/wwe/seth-rollins-advertised-for-wwe-raw-return-this-monday.php

:rollins


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Rollins should win superstar of the year. 

As for the show, slammy shows always suck. I expect nothing different here. More interested in RAW next week.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

The man is returning tomorrow :rollins


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> The man is returning tomorrow :rollins


I'll mark the fuck out if he comes out, babyface reaction, acts like a face for a minute, only to go back to his heelish ways. 

Crowd will be so pissed. :Cocky


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not even gonna lie, Seth showing up, would be a lot better than seeing Flair, Foley, Jim Duggan, Slaughter, Nash, Road Dogg, and all those other old farts. COMBINED. 

I always hate waiting for the new year's Raw. But at least it gives WWE sort of a cooling period to bring in some fresh story lines/angles, and the big names come back.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

That would be epic Seth acting all face then turning heel :rollins


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

deanambroselover said:


> That would be epic Seth acting all face then turning heel :rollins


Seth should probably do what CM Punk did in 2013 when he lost to Taker. Thank everyone, go into deep thought, then leave. Pretty much lose his smile.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Seth should probably do what CM Punk did in 2013 when he lost to Taker. Thank everyone, go into deep thought, then leave. Pretty much lose his smile.


Interesting that could be a possibility


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Kayfabe Reigns well prob win. But in reality Rollins was by far the best superstar in wwe this year. From winning the wwe title at mania. Even when poorly booked. He consistently had 4/5 stars with pretty anyone at ppvs. And went over Sting. He deserves it, and i hope he wins it.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Fun game to make this years slammys just a tiny bit more bearable.

Every time Coca Cola is mentioned, You have to take a shot of alcoholic beverage, Unless things get that bad then Drain cleaner might be more advisable.



The Slammys to me are just filler filler filler, Plus is it bad that i had to Google what ON FLEEK meant ?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

ka4life1 said:


> The Slammys to me are just filler filler filler, Plus is it bad that i had to Google what ON FLEEK meant ?


Probably a good thing. Only bad if you start using it unironically.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That pop when Rollins wins the Superstar of the Year :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm hoping that, if Rollins does show up, that he's not in "heel" mode.

There's actually part of me that wishes he wouldn't show. I kind of like the idea of him just disappearing for 6-9 months, and randomly showing up on RAW. Instant face turn.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

If Rollins does win. If he is going to have a face turn. They should hv him via satilite haha. Doing rehab. So to maintain the illusion of him not physically being their. If Seth ls in town, clearly hes winning.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

They should have Bryan return to give out the award for superstar of the year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is RAW from this week? Too bad Seth wont win the Superstar of the Year award, but these awards aren't something to get worked up over.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

SHIVVY POO said:


> Where is RAW from this week? Too bad Seth wont win the Superstar of the Year award, but these awards aren't something to get worked up over.


Minnesota, Brock's home town.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> Minnesota, Brock's home town.


Thanks. It would be nice to see Brock appear, but I can't imagine he'd return for a pretty much meaningless year end show.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

I get the feeling that on Raw, Roman Reigns is going to have a problem...a BIG problem if you know what I mean.

WELLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Kinda hope Seth doesn't show up to be honest, I love Seth but I hat when they have injured talent return for meaningless shit and ruin a potentially huge return in doing so. Seth should return unannounced at a big event as a face, if they do that the pop would be humongous.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, thats the thing about a Seth appearance. The hype is real for a Seth fan but it does dampen what should be the epic face return that should happen down the line.

For the epic payoff, its best not to see him till his in-ring return. For the proper acceptance of the award, he has to appear now.

*shrugs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

JTB33b said:


> They should have Bryan return to give out the award for superstar of the year.


Why? Logically Bryan has zero to do with current WWE, he is inactive. Why would Bryan give out the award? He didn't win it last year. He did in 2013.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Slammy Awards are usually shit, but I'm looking forward to the Ambrose/Owens progression. The ongoing Becky/Charlotte thing also has my interest. 

Also, they're making it sound as if The Wyatt Family will be setting their sights against the authority, but Reigns already has that spot covered, so I don't know.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SHIVVY POO said:


> Thanks. It would be nice to see Brock appear, but I can't imagine he'd return for a pretty much meaningless year end show.


Who's to say Brock won't win superstar of the year? As it is Seth is most likely. But I am in two minds with that. Seth deserves his kayfabe moment. But the pop he could get well be huge if they drag it out. Kinda kills the heat him returning. Via Satellite at best. So all pointing towards Roman winning superstar of the year. In the long run prob best thing.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Pretty sure Roman will win Superstar of the Year again, according to kayfabe logic.

Won the Royal Rumble match, beat Daniel Bryan at Fastlane, put Big Show on the shelf at Extreme Rules, won a Hell in a Cell match, and won the WWE Championship twice.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

If Seth does win, I see Stephanie and HHH coming out to accept the award on behalf of the Authority.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The Superstar of the year should be Kevin Owens. He debuted in a fantastic match to beat Cena (only to have Cena bury him for a bit after the rematch loss). KO came in as a bully, and he delivers every time.

IMO, KO and Cesaro are the most talented wrestlers on the roster.

Superstar of the Year should be someone who earned their way, not been handed everything and they still suck on the mic and last only 5 minutes like Reigns.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

WWE has a good thing going right now with Reigns. Why fuck that up by giving him the Superstar of the Year when it could cause the hardcore fans to resent him? He doesn't need that award. Seth Rollins cashed in at WM and retained his WWE Championship against 5 future Hall of Famers: Orton, Brock, Sting, Kane and Cena.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

If it is possible (and i'm guessing that it isn't considering the injury that he is recovering from) I would think that Seth Rollins would be Superstar of the year. Maybe via satellite, just to put a reminder out that he will be back eventually for that title. Reigns won it last year when he was gone for months right before the occasion.

Other than that I really don't care about the awards. The slammy shows are usually not that great anyway.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Seth Rollins should win Superstar of the Year but I don't want to see him. Not because I have anything against him, but it'll just take away from the impact his in ring return. But if he does show, he can tell Roman Reigns to "take care" of "his" belt. 

I hope HHH returns and there's a HHH/Reigns confrontation.

Kevin Owens should win Rookie of The Year.

I just want a good show. I'm not that invested in who wins. I barely remember who won last year.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

This is possibly the most important Raw in a while. They had back to back solid shows last Sunday. Even Smackdown ended pretty good. (Nice to see the IC belt as the main event and they added Ziggler to the mix)

Slammys are usually shit. But that can't matter right now. they have to keep the momentum going.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I usually don't watch the Slammy's episode of Raw and with my family in town for Christmas, I doubt I will get to watch it with you fine people tonight again this year :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> If Seth does win, I see Stephanie and HHH coming out to accept the award on behalf of the Authority.


Yep, Steph will take any chance she can to feed her ego :lol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Its the last Raw before Christmas I wonder if Vince will swerve us some more


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

So what wasted feud will The Wyatts start next?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Expecting reigns to get stripped/screwed of the title or a get a good old beat down by the game.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> Minnesota, Brock's home town.


Lives in Saskatchewan, Canada, permanently now. 

I remember there was an article a few years ago that someone had posted on here, that confirmed he'd sold his property in Minnesota. 

I do recall their being a lot of speculation that he would show up at Fast Lane earlier this year too due to it being held in Minnesota.

I'd guess that Heyman collects an award on his behalf. Brock's fee for TV appearances is allegedly in the six figure range. 

Unless they are planning on starting a feud, or making an announcement involving his participation in the Royal Rumble, I'm not sure they'd bother using up a date. 

I wouldn't mind seeing him causing some chaos tonight though :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I them I might actually watch my first Raw in about 2 months tonight. What should I be expecting? All I know is that Roman won the title last week.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> *Expecting reigns to get stripped/screwed of the title* or a get a good old beat down by the game.


Lets hope it's not this. I'd rather they didn't do this story again. I'd rather the McMahons just announce that they are going to enjoy making his life hell and watch him lose that title back before Wrestlemania. 

Bring back proper old school HHH and Mr. McMahon. Reigns needs the heat that these guys can generate for the feud.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I just hope there's some Swagger, but I'm not holding my breath. Will watch for New Day, though. :dance


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I just hope there's some Swagger, but I'm not holding my breath. While watch for New Day, those. :dance


What do you think about a possible tag team with Swagger and Ryback? Both guys are over with the fans but they don't have any type of consistent booking. New Day needs a strong challenge at WM. If WWE built Swagger/Ryback up they would be credible enough to face New Day at WM.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> What do you think about a possible tag team with Swagger and Ryback? Both guys are over with the fans but they don't have any type of consistent booking. New Day needs a strong challenge at WM. If WWE built Swagger/Ryback up they would be credible enough to face New Day at WM.


No fucking thank you. So they can just job out even more and Swagger can be dragged down in the ring by Ryback? :drake1 At least let Swagger job of his own accord in entertaining matches, not in a pathetic tag team that will be less prominent than Rybaxel. They'll just get fucked over and over again by LON until Reigns and Ambrose make the save. Fuck no, good god, no thank you. I don't mean to be rude but that is an awful idea.

They'll never be built, Swagger is lower on the card than Ryback, and the last thing I want is Swagger being pulled down to even less relevancy because he can't even bring it in the ring. Dude's career is done, at least let him go out with a few good matches here and there.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No fucking thank you. So they can just job out even more and Swagger can be dragged down in the ring by Ryback? :drake1 At least let Swagger job of his own accord in entertaining matches, not in a pathetic tag team that will be less prominent than Rybaxel. They'll just get fucked over and over again by LON until Reigns and Ambrose make the save. Fuck no, good god, no thank you. I don't mean to be rude but that is an awful idea.
> 
> They'll never be built, Swagger is lower on the card than Ryback, and the last thing I want is Swagger being pulled down to even less relevancy because he can't even bring it in the ring. Dude's career is done, at least let him go out with a few good matches here and there.


WWE missed the chance to push Swagger because they were too afraid of the media. "We the People" could have got over huge if WWE knew how to put it into a storyline. Two times now WWE screwed up the Swagger/Del Rio storyline. The first time they had the wrong guy in the heel role and just recently they messed up by doing "Mex-America."


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> WWE missed the chance to push Swagger because they were too afraid of the media. "We the People" could have got over huge if WWE knew how to put it into a storyline. Two times now WWE screwed up the Swagger/Del Rio storyline. The first time they had the wrong guy in the heel role and just recently they messed up by doing "Mex-America."


Yes, I know this. And this will continue to be the trend. There's no use in mulling over it, imho. His career is done, let's not wish the dude any worse by shackling him with Ryback. :lmao


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yes, I know this. And this will continue to be the trend. There's no use in mulling over it, imho. His career is done, let's not wish the dude any worse by shackling him with Ryback. :lmao


I'm not a Ryback fan, but I thought it's something to keep Swagger relevant. At this point though they should just put him back with Zeb, HOWEVER give them a storyline. If only Muhammad Hassan was still around...

Knowing WWE they would be stupid enough to have Hassan as the face and Swagger/Zeb as the heels.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm not a Ryback fan, but I thought it's something to keep Swagger relevant. At this point though they should just put him back with Zeb, HOWEVER give them a storyline. If only Muhammad Hassan was still around...
> 
> Knowing WWE they would be stupid enough to have Hassan as the face and Swagger/Zeb as the heels.


That will not keep him, or Ryback, relevant. It will just drag them both even lower because Ryback won't do any character work and Swagger will be stuck on the sidelines eating pins and unable to really go in the ring. 

They're not giving him back Zeb and he's not getting a storyline. Even as big a Swagger fan I am, you just gotta sometimes accept the fact that a talent will never reach even a fraction of their potential and that their career is doe. Let it be booking or otherwise holding them back. It sucks, but once you accept that it's easier to just take the yearly 'pushes' (I use that term loosely) that Swagger and other talents like him for what they are and realize there will be nothing after, but enjoy it as it occurs. :draper2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Swagger is the type of guy that they will use only when it's convenient.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Swagger is the type of guy that they will use only when it's convenient.


Swagger is the type of guy who will never be used for anything worthwhile, no matter how hard they try or how over they get.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger is the type of guy who will never be used for anything worthwhile, no matter how hard they try or how over they get.


If anyone prevented Swagger/Zeb from getting more over it was probably Stephanie. She was obviously the one behind Darren Young's push and when he and Titus got pushed they scored a few wins over The Real Americans.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I think its highly likely that we see Rollins tonight. I'd prefer that he be kept off of television as much as possible prior to his return, but an award win tonight would allow him to address Roman's title win and also plant the seeds for his face turn down the line. Hope we get to see him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> If anyone prevented Swagger/Zeb from getting more over it was probably Stephanie. She was obviously the one behind Darren Young's push and when he and Titus got pushed they scored a few wins over The Real Americans.


Who knows? And at this point, who cares? Like I said, not worth mulling over. :mj2
What's done is done.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

Based on the the number of retweets from the WWE twitter page it looks like Rollins will edge out Reigns to win Superstar of the year and rightfully so. I wonder will he be there in person or just a video interview? He might be able to walk again now so could come out and accept it. Question is does he remain as a heel or start a face turn?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If he wins I could see Rollins coming out and still being cocky but pump up himself more than the Authority to leave it ambiguous for now.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Ok hear me out before you come at me with your comments tonight is the slammys on Raw and everyone should vote Dean Ambrose for superstar of the year lets make a movement why cos we need to show Vince and the WWE that Dean deserves to be at the top just like Seth was and now Roman being there as well. Dean deserves to be WWE world heavyweight champion for the incredible talent he is. If anyone hasn't checked out the Ambrose Love thread I suggest you do as the last few pages on there show proof of what he really can do and how hes being held back. This year despite the shitty booking Dean has remained over with the fans and getting the biggest reactions. Obviously now Dean has the IC title and is getting a push but regardless of this he deserves more and we should make a movement tonight and give him this award. Can you just imagine Dean's reaction it be a beautiful moment for him and his fans. I know theres fans on here who love and support him we have talked on that Ambrose Love thread. Also management would have to take notice then when he is the winner of the superstar of the year award and actually push him right to top over Roman. Lets do this tonight people we can do this we have the power to vote. What a way to end 2015 with Dean winning the IC title and then superstar of the year :ambrose4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*










*I'm voting for THE CHAMP. Believe That :reigns2*


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DENSPARK said:


> I them I might actually watch my first Raw in about 2 months tonight. What should I be expecting? All I know is that Roman won the title last week.


Choas, old school stuff from authority, and funny moments.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

It's highly unlikely I will vote, but if i did, I'd vote for Rollins.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Yes a movement where a chipmunk who's shit at entertaining wins an award for entertaining people. :lmao


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

I will of course but it doesn't matter who we vote for because in the end they will still give the slammy to Reigns.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Lets hope it's not this. I'd rather they didn't do this story again. I'd rather the McMahons just announce that they are going to enjoy making his life hell and watch him lose that title back before Wrestlemania.
> 
> Bring back proper old school HHH and Mr. McMahon. Reigns needs the heat that these guys can generate for the feud.


Stripping/screwing him out of the title right of the bat and THEN making his life a living hell in getting it back would be more fun and intriguing to watch imo.
Worked with Austin/Vince so it should work here too.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Dean is full of charisma, wrestling talent and is entertaining everyone needs to get behind Dean and vote for him


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

I ain't voting, and I like Dean, but it was Rollins' year, really.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Keep Vince out of it and just do HHH vs. Reigns.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

I love the titty master but the award should go to :reigns2 or :rollins


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

While i do love Dean, he doesn't deserve superstar of the year based on 2015 :shrug

Rollins all the way.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Dean Ambrose doesn't deserve the main title, he's a lower midcarder at best. He also doesn't deserve the superstar of the year award, Rollins or Reigns do.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Rollins or bust.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

We have the chance to do something big come on people vote for Dean Ambrose


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

I like Ambrose too, but this was a Rollins year.

Dean seems more handicapped by the E's current style than his Shield brethren. Seth and Roman just seem more "explosive" and "big play" in the ring to me. Backstage really needs to let Ambrose break out some higher impact moves for him to take the next step. I don't really believe he can take down a top guy consistently with what he is usually being allowed to show these days.

That said, I still enjoy him as a performer and see much potential if it is allowed to follow it's natural course.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

*For what it's worth, Rollins was beating Reigns in the early Twitter polls 3.7 k to 3.4 k last I checked. Lets see how official voting goes. Don't bitch about it being rigged, because literally anyone can keep track of the social media votes.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



Merry Blissmas said:


> *For what it's worth, Rollins was beating Reigns in the early Twitter polls 3.7 k to 2.6 k last I checked. Lets see how official voting goes. Don't bitch about it being rigged, because literally anyone can keep track of the social media votes.*


:Seth


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



Merry BeXmas said:


> :Seth


*I checked again and they did two separate posts for each guy. The original now has 3.4 k and Seth's still has 3.7. I'm just going to paste all the tweets for the Shield boys here so you can see them update in real time. 
DISCLAIMER: THIS IS ONLY ONE OF SEVERAL WAYS TO VOTE TONIGHT!*

*Rollins:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678298229444755456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678623817472716801*
Reigns:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678287524641435648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678638347598696449
*Ambrose:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678367969567571968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678684066217000960


----------



## outtanowhere (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

İts either Cena or Rollins. Dean doesnt deserve it as of right now.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



Merry Blissmas said:


> *I checked again and they did two separate posts for Reigns. The original now has 3.4 k and Seth's still has 3.7.*


*Insert random comment about how they're trying to rig it by giving Reigns two posts here*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



Merry BeXmas said:


> *Insert random comment about how they're trying to rig it by giving Reigns two posts here*


*I was hoping someone would actually do that and look foolish. Check my edit. They did it for all 3 guys.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



deanambroselover said:


> Ok hear me out before you come at me with your comments tonight is the slammys on Raw and everyone should vote Dean Ambrose for superstar of the year lets make a movement why cos we need to show Vince and the WWE that Dean deserves to be at the top just like Seth was and now Roman being there as well. Dean deserves to be WWE world heavyweight champion for the incredible talent he is. If anyone hasn't checked out the Ambrose Love thread I suggest you do as the last few pages on there show proof of what he really can do and how hes being held back. This year despite the shitty booking Dean has remained over with the fans and getting the biggest reactions. Obviously now Dean has the IC title and is getting a push but regardless of this he deserves more and we should make a movement tonight and give him this award. Can you just imagine Dean's reaction it be a beautiful moment for him and his fans. I know theres fans on here who love and support him we have talked on that Ambrose Love thread. Also management would have to take notice then when he is the winner of the superstar of the year award and actually push him right to top over Roman. Lets do this tonight people we can do this we have the power to vote. What a way to end 2015 with Dean winning the IC title and then superstar of the year :ambrose4


Sorry, but "face" Ambrose sucks. He is more like "jobber of the year".


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Just look at how Tough Enough voting went anything is possible with the slammy awards votes


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



Merry Blissmas said:


> *I was hoping someone would actually do that and look foolish. Check my edit. They did it for all 3 guys.*


No double post for the likes of Barrett and Slater? Bah, what bias.

In all seriousness, at least this does show that it won't be rigged, like i'm pretty sure the vast majority of past awards have been.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

The Slammies is usually a poor RAW but will give it a chance after enjoying it last week. Hopefully they can still progress on the few storylines going on right now.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Why? So I can watch him make facials like he,s about to jizz a load? I liked moxley and I liked Ambrose in fcw. In the shield he was alright but ever since and especially 2015 he,s been absolute shit. Id rather vote for reigns. 

True superstar of the year should go to Rollins though. If not him new day or sasha banks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



Merry BeXmas said:


> No double post for the likes of Barrett and Slater? Bah, what bias.
> 
> In all seriousness, at least this does show that it won't be rigged, like i'm pretty sure the vast majority of past awards have been.


*Believe it or not, Slater is getting a lot of love and retweets from WWE's Twitter page: www.twitter.com/WWE. We just know he has no chance in hell of winning.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678388045159211008
They also have Kalisto up there with a gif of his Salida Del Sol off the ladder. Though most of the category choices suck, WWE is being very fair this year.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



Merry Blissmas said:


> They also have Kalisto up there with a gif of his Salida Del Sol off the ladder. Though most of the category choices suck, WWE is being very fair this year.


I really don't get why that ladder spot is in the OMG moment category and not the Extreme Moment category. There's pretty much no chance that it'll beat Seth's cash in.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

I don't have social media because it's a waste of time, so I shan't be voting. If I were to vote, however, it's Rollins by a country mile.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



deanambroselover said:


> Ok hear me out before you come at me with your comments tonight is the slammys on Raw and everyone should vote Dean Ambrose for superstar of the year lets make a movement why cos we need to show Vince and the WWE that Dean deserves to be at the top just like Seth was and now Roman being there as well. Dean deserves to be WWE world heavyweight champion for the incredible talent he is. If anyone hasn't checked out the Ambrose Love thread I suggest you do as the last few pages on there show proof of what he really can do and how hes being held back. This year despite the shitty booking Dean has remained over with the fans and getting the biggest reactions. Obviously now Dean has the IC title and is getting a push but regardless of this he deserves more and we should make a movement tonight and give him this award. Can you just imagine Dean's reaction it be a beautiful moment for him and his fans. I know theres fans on here who love and support him we have talked on that Ambrose Love thread. Also management would have to take notice then when he is the winner of the superstar of the year award and actually push him right to top over Roman. Lets do this tonight people we can do this we have the power to vote. What a way to end 2015 with Dean winning the IC title and then superstar of the year :ambrose4


You know these slammys are rigged and the voting does not matter right


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Please don't ruin Reigns this week by having him come out cracking jokes and give him lengthy mic time... just make him do his thing and I'll be super happy. 

Every Monday I am going to be a nervous wreck from this point on. It seems that Reigns' fanbase is so fragile right now, WWE fuck him up with bad scripts and booking and its back to square one with constant boo's every week.

WWE cant go in with the mentality of "Well he's over they'll cheer him no matter what we do now", most fans are better than that, you got to book this man right, I don't another uphill struggle for this man 

this is going to be me all night


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



> Merry Blissmas said:
> 
> 
> > *I checked again and they did two separate posts for each guy. The original now has 3.4 k and Seth's still has 3.7. I'm just going to paste all the tweets for the Shield boys here so you can see them update in real time.
> ...


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

ACP where you at?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GETTIN READY FOR RAW










WHEN THE AUTHORITY OPENS THE SHOW










WHEN REIGNS WINS SUPERSTAR OF THE YEAR


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

deanambroselover said:


> ACP where you at?


Stuck in a house with a bunch of my wife's family who are in town for Xmas, the Discussion thread will have to go on without me tonight

:mj2

But I am sure I will still be having at least a few shots of tequilla


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I like the idea of the Authority accepting it on his behalf. Hell even a acceptance from Seth Via Satellite. But sorry I am againgst him being their physically, If they can help it. I suspose if he has to be their to get the reward address Reigns, and say I well be back like he is Arnie haha. Plant the seed for a possible Reigns heel v Rollins face Feud. But I don't know returns are so far in between these days, in terms of surprises. I really just want Rollins to return randomly late 2016 early 2017 and win the title. And I heard rumblings Wyatt Family well target The Authority soon. They should of done that already. Makes sense Wyatts take down the machine. Clearly its going to be Reigns v HHH. But I woulden't mind a Wyatt HHH feud.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If The Wyatts start a feud with Brock...










Chalk up another loss.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Might actually tune in tonight for the 1st time in months. Probably won't watch the whole show as the Bulls are on at the same time but I'll give the show a shot at least. Will probably regret it later though lol.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oakesy said:


> The Slammies is usually a poor RAW but will give it a chance after enjoying it last week. Hopefully they can still progress on the few storylines going on right now.





ellthom said:


> Please don't ruin Reigns this week by having him come out cracking jokes and give him lengthy mic time... just make him do his thing and I'll be super happy.
> 
> Every Monday I am going to be a nervous wreck from this point on. It seems that Reigns' fanbase is so fragile right now, WWE fuck him up with bad scripts and booking and its back to square one with constant boo's every week.
> 
> ...


Yeah they shouldn't kill him with bad scripts.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Reigns got it last year when it should have been Lesnar. Beats the streak and squashes Cena yet somehow he lost. Based on that I can't see how Rollins beats Reigns this year.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think when it comes to promos Roman is ruining it all on his own lol.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

it'll be the man that is :rollins


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Stuck in a house with a bunch of my wife's family who are in town for Xmas, the Discussion thread will have to go on without me tonight
> 
> :mj2
> 
> But I am sure I will still be having at least a few shots of tequilla


Noooooo ACP we need you. Anyways I understand and I hope you will join us again soon


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Stuck in a house with a bunch of my wife's family who are in town for Xmas, the Discussion thread will have to go on without me tonight
> 
> :mj2
> 
> But I am sure I will still be having at least a few shots of tequilla


But of course you will come back in the thread if reigns is told to crack kiddy jokes XD


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

A movement? Brah the whole show Is scripted and rigged. You could get the whole audience voting for Ambrose 100 times each. If he has not already been pre determined to win, then it won't count. Waste of time lol. As it is Rollins looks to have the most tweets on twitter atm. But its just WWE's way of saying their you go you FEEL part of the show, in reality we decide who wins.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

I'm gonna make a movement all over the OP.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

As a fellow Ambrose/Shield mark, Reigns and Rollins just had better years this year. Not even close. If they start to book Dean with some cred, 2016 can be his year.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

voting in kayfabe makes no sense


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Yeah if WWE actually put in the time to Dean that they did to Seth and Roman then 2016 would be all about Dean


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

How about..


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Rollins I hope wins it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Why so WWE can fix the vote for Reigns to win again? Your votes does not matter.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Does it really matter? This is the same award ceremony that gave out an award for best bow tie, best buns and best hair........


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the continuation of the Ambrose/Owens feud, not sure why they've added Ziggler to it. Rollins is the standout candidate for Superstar Of The Year.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*










Haven't watch Raw in months but there are probably at least 5 people who deserve it over Ambrose.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

As long as as either Dean, Seth or Roman win the award I'll be happy :shrug


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Be shocked if Rollins doesn't get the SOTY after his WM cash-in & title-run that began as a coward heel then Rollins finally had a run solo (without Authority) which should have been his original booking.

Though with Seth injured would they go ahead with it? Guess it's possible if they did a live-link promo speech though if they didn't do that I can see WWE having someone else 'accept' it, be hilarious if it was Kane.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

People blatantly ignoring that Meltzer and among others have said the Slammys aren't rigged and Vince takes polls very seriously. Vince has changed matches because the results came out different than he expected. 

Vince hated Daniel Bryan but still had his ass walk out with a Slammy :drake1


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

If they want the slammy's to be prestigious, they shouldn't let fans vote, it should be given to the most succesful superstar that year, so either Brock or Seth. Reigns lost too man big matches to be considered. Ambrose, although immensely talented, is booked like a joke. I'd fucking lol if Bryan won.

I remember Cena winning it the year he lost to Laurinitus & Punk was champion the whole year.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Roman should be nominated for biggest POS of the year #RomanSucks


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Bring The Slammy's back to it's own show on a random Saturday night. It always is just useless filler on RAW, not that that would be any different than usual, but last week's RAW was actually good.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> I think when it comes to promos Roman is ruining it all on his own lol.


I can believe that he is not good at all. Probably only women and children like him...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Can't we have an equivalent to the Razzies this year?
The Botchies or something?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

sbzero546 said:


> I can believe that he is not good at all. Probably only women and children like him...


Bullshit and you know it.
Males have started liking him since SS and especially since TLC.
Although a small amount of males already liked him before.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*RAW needs to end with Cena coming back and standing tall in HIS ring or Triple H destroying Roman Reigns with a sledgehammer.*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Chrome said:


> Might actually tune in tonight for the 1st time in months. Probably won't watch the whole show as the Bulls are on at the same time but I'll give the show a shot at least. Will probably regret it later though lol.


Think of the streak breh :sasha3 Don't let it die like that :sasha3


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Can't we have an equivalent to the Razzies this year?
> The Botchies or something?


That would be a great thread. I think we'd be absolutly spoilt for choice as far as nominations go!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Christmas Tempest said:


> Think of the streak breh :sasha3 Don't let it die like that :sasha3


Streaks were meant to be broken.









That said, I'll probably watch Home Alone 2 instead. Anything interesting happens I can always Youtube it.


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Vote for Boo Dallas.


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

how many hours until RAW?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Will probably stick around long enough for the pre-show to get my Graves/Stanford fix


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

*The casuals will pick Reigns or Cena regardless and they will win it. Unless it is rigged for Rollins to win which would be awesome. Either way I doubt the legitimacy of slammy voting or anything else in WWE with voting on the app or social media. *


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

:nope


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh, it's the Slammy's. I'll watch it tomorrow either way, but it's not going to be anything more than throwaway until New Year now pretty much. Can't wait for the build to the Rumble though to properly begin next year, hopefully it turns out good.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I haven't seen the Slammys before but will this be a Christmas themed one since the next Raw is after Christmas?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *RAW needs to end with Cena coming back and standing tall in HIS ring or Triple H destroying Roman Reigns with a sledgehammer.*


Cena standing talk in HIS ring? Lol hell no. Who said its his ring. That's the last thing that needs to happen. IF WWE want to go backwards. Cena should just retire. Prefer HHH hitting Reigns with a Sledgehammer.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

The slammys are not rigged and we all have the power to vote for Dean and for him to win


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Roman Reigns won Superstar of the Year last year and considering he's achieved a lot more this year he's probably a lock to win this year. I still hope it's Rollins though.

We all know the Slammys are there to further some feuds.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

I'm not voting for anything that's fixed.. It seems like a waste of time to vote for something when they're not counting your votes.

RAW is scripted, which means the Slammy's are scripted as well. It's common sense.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I most likely will not be watching the Slammy's due to me watching the game tonight. But just in case my boys. 
*_


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

anyone but Roman for superstar of the year and I am ok with it. Personally I picked Seth Rollins for what he did at Wrestlemania but the trouble is the booking that made him look weak as hell and of course that injury.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Roman Reigns won Superstar of the Year last year and considering he's achieved a lot more this year he's probably a lock to win this year. I still hope it's Rollins though.
> 
> We all know the Slammys are there to further some feuds.


Rollins has achieved more this year than last year as well.










SETH LOVES YOU.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Rollins has achieved more this year than last year as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not wrong but he hasn't achieved more than Reigns did. Is Rollins definitely scheduled for tonight?


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

can someone please tell me how long until RAW starts?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



I Saw Wyatt Killing Santa Claus said:


> People blatantly ignoring that Meltzer and among others have said the Slammys aren't rigged and Vince takes polls very seriously. Vince has changed matches because the results came out different than he expected.
> 
> Vince hated Daniel Bryan but still had his ass walk out with a Slammy :drake1


:kobe

Vince doesn't hate Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

2 hours. 1.5 to slammy preshow.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



I Saw Wyatt Killing Santa Claus said:


> People blatantly ignoring that Meltzer and among others have said the Slammys aren't rigged and Vince takes polls very seriously. Vince has changed matches because the results came out different than he expected.
> 
> Vince hated Daniel Bryan but still had his ass walk out with a Slammy :drake1


Of course people ignore what Meltzer has to say.. He's just some douche who likes to make up stories... You do realize the entire business is scripted? But yet people still think the Slammy's are real when it's broadcasted on RAW.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

thenextbigthing56 said:


> can someone please tell me how long until RAW starts?


1 hour and 54 mins.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

BtheChristmasSlayer said:


> _*I most likely will not be watching the Slammy's due to me watching the game tonight. But just in case my boys.
> *_


HAHA Alcohol is always good when watching RAW. MNF is better than Raw 90% of the time


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



deanambroselover said:


> The slammys are not rigged and we all have the power to vote for Dean and for him to win


Already voted for Rollins as he is the only one who should actually win it this year, but we'll see how much the fans' votes will even matter. Popularity contest after all.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

AWFUL day. Might as well top it off with an awful Raw. The slammies are so boring and predictable.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

I know people hate on the product but some weed makes wrestling better. Even old stuff on youtube. If you haven't tried it, I'd highly recommend. DVR helps too.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

Reptilian said:


> Dean Ambrose doesn't deserve the main title, he's a lower midcarder at best. He also doesn't deserve the superstar of the year award, Rollins or Reigns do.


I wouldn't even put Dean 3rd. I would even rank Cena and Owens ahead of him. At least this year.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Vince may very well tally votes to get a winner. But do you people honestly think if Vince McMahon didn't like what was chosen, he wouldn't change the script to what suits him? Honestly? Come on man.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> I know people hate on the product but some weed makes wrestling better. Even old stuff on youtube. If you haven't tried it, I'd highly recommend. DVR helps too.


You dont say?? I am guessing you are high all the time :agree: Because of the product that WWE is putting out


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



Lone Star said:


> Vince may very well tally votes to get a winner. But do you people honestly think if Vince McMahon didn't like what was chosen, he wouldn't change the script to what suits him? Honestly? Come on man.


Exactly, the voting is only legit when the fans pick who Vince wants to win. If the fans don't choose who he wants he changes the winner.

Just like on that raw voting for that match a few year ago when it was obviously rigged , so much so the fans booed the match, then the week after the WWE claimed oh wait, yeah the wrong match won because of an error in the way the votes were counted, we will give you the match you really voted for this time.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Rollins should win SSOTY just so can come out and cut a awesome promo gloating about how he is the best in the WWE and world and that he is still WHC cause he never lost the title and no one beat him for it and he will return to get his title back. This can start Reigns vs. Rollins feud that should happen in summer 2016 over the WHC at SS.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Honestly, this wrestling Oscar idea is stupid as fuck.
Even as a kid, I knew it was dumb.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Darkness is here said:


> Bullshit and you know it.
> Males have started liking him since SS and especially since TLC.
> Although a small amount of males already liked him before.


Nice Katy Perry pic. But yeah come on imo people need to stop being brainwashed into thinking like he is the next Cena 2.0 All powerful like he cant be beat. Man I hope Roman gets stripped of the title or something LOL


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

sbzero546 said:


> You dont say?? I am guessing you are high all the time :agree: Because of the product that WWE is putting out


Well I certainly put out better quality in the ashtray, than WWE puts out on Monday nights.

But I accept it for what it is, and hope for the good bruh.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am a male and I do NOT like Reigns lol. Some males may have been brainwashed but not me . Slammys are always fun. You got to stop taking it so seriously. I always enjoy the Slammys. Yeah its a kayfabe award that means nothing, but just laugh at it, it ain't that deep.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> I know people hate on the product but some weed makes wrestling better. Even old stuff on youtube. If you haven't tried it, I'd highly recommend. DVR helps too.


DAT KUSH. :tommy


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'd say Reigns is a lock for Superstar of the Year. It absolutely should be Rollins, as it should have been last year, but Reigns is A) The babyface, and B) Has momentum on his side right now.

Don't get me wrong, Reigns should absolutely be the runner-up favorite, but....well.....it is a fake awards show.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> DAT KUSH. :tommy


atass


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> atass


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> You're not wrong but he hasn't achieved more than Reigns did. Is Rollins definitely scheduled for tonight?


How did Rollins not achieve more than Reigns exactly? He held the WWE title for 8 months that is way more than what Reigns did.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah Kayfabe Rollins should win easily. He held the title for 8 months. Reigns has had it what a week? Rollins went over Cena, Orton, Ambrose, and Sting. This is not even close Rollins was by far the best superstar in WWE this year. It well be a joke if it goes to anyone else whos name is not Seth Rollins. I hope he accepts it via Satelite.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Usos winning Tag Team of the year despite missing half the year :ti


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> WWE.com announced the first batch of Slammy award winners. They are as follows:
> 
> WWE Tag Team of the Year = The Usos
> Best John Cena U.S. Open Challenge = John Cena vs. Cesaro (Raw, July 6)
> ...


.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Reigns had shitty feud with Big Show and Bray Wyatt. Only positive feuds were Daniel Bryan and Sheamus. He won the tournament and won the title for a week.

Rollins had great feuds with Orton, Ambrose, Cena, Sting, etc. He had MITB. He cashed in on WM main event (never been done before) and won the title off Lesnar by beating Reigns. He held the US title at the same time (never been done before). He broke Cena's nose (never been done before). He is great on the mic.

It's a no contest. Rollins should win superstar of the year. But I prefer he doesn't show up until he recovers 100%. Let Triple H accept the award on his behalf. This creates more animosity between them. And further keeps Rollins a mystery, out of the spotlight, so his return will be that much more special.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I hope Rollins does not appear tonight, so when he actually/officially returns to WWE it's way more impactful and meaningful.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> How did Rollins not achieve more than Reigns exactly? He held the WWE title for 8 months that is way more than what Reigns did.


He cashed in to get his cheap win and was then booked like shit every single month on the PPVs constantly needing the likes of Kanes and J&J securities help. Even The Undertaker helped him retain the title.

Reigns won the Rumble, main evented Wrestlemania, hasn't lost a match clean all year, won the WWE title twice. Kayfabe wise he is Superstar of the Year. He won it last year and didn't even achieve half of that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

USO's winning; all but confirms the awards are predetermined


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Erik. said:


> He cashed in to get his cheap win and was then booked like shit every single month on the PPVs constantly needing the likes of Kanes and J&J securities help. Even The Undertaker helped him retain the title.
> 
> Reigns won the Rumble, main evented Wrestlemania, hasn't lost a match clean all year, won the WWE title twice. Kayfabe wise he is Superstar of the Year. He won it last year and didn't even achieve half of that.


But he lost to Sheamus twice. He jobbed To Wyatt clean at a ppv. Before burying him at HIAC haha. Rollins booking has nothing to do with a kayfabe award. Reigns was booked to look like a clown most of the year. He still went over Cena, Orton, Ambrose, Sting e.t.c. And held the title 8 months. REigns has not done shit compared to Rollins.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> I hope Rollins does not appear tonight, so when he actually/officially returns to WWE it's way more impactful and meaningful.


RAW is in need of a boost, had a good week last week, with momentum and some new or returning viewers, I don't see what it would hurt to have a one off appearance and a promo, you could even tease a fued for his return tonight. 

Lots of possibilities if he is there and wins the award.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Listing kayfabe achievements shouldn't be the only things considered for Superstar of the year. 

Take Cesaro for example. He had dozens of great to amazing matches this year despite being pretty irrelevant kayfabe-wise. Yet he is probably "Superstar of the Year" for some. Being champ etc have no merit, to me at least.

I still chose Rollins because I enjoyed what he did this year the most. It was often very entertaining when he was in the ring. His match quality was great and I enjoyed him on the mic despite some boring opening promos. Owens and Cesaro were other options for me.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Steel cage above the ring for Slammy RAW*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Agree with everything but the tag team one. The fuckin Usos? Really? Even with one of them missing, and the other one on commentary for good part of the year? Yeah fuck that. 

New Day all the way


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

For me Cesaro and Tyson Kidd was tag team of the year. But whatever.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Erik. said:


> He cashed in to get his *EPIC *win and was then booked like shit every single month on the PPVs constantly needing the likes of Kanes and J&J securities help. Even The Undertaker helped him retain the title.
> 
> Reigns won the Rumble, main evented Wrestlemania, hasn't lost a match clean all year, won the WWE title twice. Kayfabe wise he is Superstar of the Year. He won it last year and didn't even achieve half of that.


Bruhhhhhh.

Rollins was entertaining. Reigns wasn't.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Steel cage above the ring for Slammy RAW*

Oh yay spoilers



dumbledore dies in the new star wars


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Steel cage above the ring for Slammy RAW*

OH SHIT, REIGNS VS ?????


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Usos winning tag team award is an atrocity, i fucking can't stand them


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Steel cage above the ring for Slammy RAW*

Melina vs. Alicia Fox III for the WWE Divas Championship - Steel Cage Match :clap

Cameron must be on the edge of her seat!

The final chapter in the most iconic feud in pro wrestling. :cry


----------



## chopperdudep (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: Steel cage above the ring for Slammy RAW*

Possibly for dark match? So fans "get their money's worth"?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Usos are very popular. I don't think them winning is in any way evidence for the awards being predetermined. 

It was very stupid to nominate them in the first place, though. But the tag scene is pretty shitty if you look at it. Besides New Day, most teams weren't really relevant for a longer time.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Steel cage above the ring for Slammy RAW*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, let's see us a nosedive tonight!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I just looked at the amount of retweets on Twitter. Those determine who wins, right?





Spoiler: New Day





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678273634159484929





Spoiler: Cesaro & Kidd





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678364227522949121





Spoiler: Usos





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678288729870610432





Spoiler: Lucha Dragons





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678349132717760512





Spoiler: PTP





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678318938095243265




I don't get how Usos won here. Or are other factors considered as well?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

If the Usos winning is anything to go by, the stupidest possible choice is winning every spammy. 

So with that in mind, reigns is winning superstar of the year again.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The bloody Usos :lol

No doubt a bunch of 5-10 year olds voted for them, parents need to keep their kids off social media and focus on education.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Steel cage above the ring for Slammy RAW*

"THE SSSolid STEEEEEL CAAAGE"!!!!
:cole

"Careers are made or broken in that cage maggle..."
:jbl

"..........."
:saxton


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Bruhhhhhh.
> 
> Rollins was entertaining. Reigns wasn't.


No doubt :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, Usos winning Tag Team of the year means all of the other resuts will be bullshit too.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Not watching but really? 

did The Rock tell Vince you better put my family over or I'm not coming back? Did they seriously win? What in the name of christ made this happen??


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Already fuckery going on. How did new day not win, they are the most over tag team in the WWE.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

JapaneseBuzzsaw said:


> Agree with everything but the tag team one. The fuckin Usos? Really? Even with one of them missing, and the other one on commentary for good part of the year? Yeah fuck that.
> 
> New Day all the way


i was thinking to myself "the fucking Uso's really?" when i was going to come post in this thread but you beat me to it.

New Day should of definitely won the tag-team of the year.. then again, these ain't decided by the audience.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> Not watching but really?
> 
> did The Rock tell Vince you better put my family over or I'm not coming back? Did they seriously win? What in the name of christ made this happen??



The voting is rigged. The voting does not matter unless the voting agrees with Vince.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

New Day not winning Tag Team Of The Year is a travesty, they've carried the tag division this year.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Steel cage above the ring for Slammy RAW*



Braylyt said:


> Oh yay spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> dumbledore dies in the new star wars


He's also Jon Snow's mother


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lol at you people thinking the slammys are a fake. Usos are over with the kids, kids love doing online voting. It's really not a big deal


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Steel cage above the ring for Slammy RAW*

"That'll put butts in the seats..."


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Can't....I mean honestly.....with the Holidays around I'd let a certain family member comment for me 2nite about RAW & the E in general.....


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Taker vs. Brock won "Rivalry of the Year"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*BOOKER T JUST AWKWARDLY BOTCHED THE RIVALRY OF THE YEAR AWARD :booklel. Lesnar vs. Taker won.*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Lol at you people thinking the slammys are a fake. Usos are over with the kids, kids love doing online voting. It's really not a big deal


Usos winning had nothing to do with being over with kids, or how over they are on social. media. It is all pre determined anyway. At least the big awards anyway.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Steel cage above the ring for Slammy RAW*

:mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Usos!? I don't hate them, even like them a bit, but New Day was simply in a whole another level of entertainment this year.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

The Slammys are OBVIOUSLY rigged. Not sticking around for this show ill just read the results and catch RAW next year.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> New Day not winning Tag Team Of The Year is a travesty, they've carried the whole company this year.


Fixed.


----------



## thomas Shady (Dec 13, 2015)

bullshit


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

WTF Usos win tag team of the year when they havent been around much this year


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Owens vs Cena is my pick, even is the match is a little overrated.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow Brock vs Taker so unpredictable :ann1


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Slammys are storyline driven.

This will probably result in New Day coming out and saying how they are the real tag team of the year and this will then mean the Usos will come out and we'll get a tag team match booked.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like there will be a steel cage match tonight. I guess it is the dark match after RAW.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:StephenA7 

Usos winning Tag Team of the year :drake1


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

New Day not winning just proves my point from earlier. Vince will change whatever he wants.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I hope Breaking Ground wins best original show. It deserves it.*


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Also the new day deserved that tag team of the year they'd been carrying the division for a while now fuck WWE if the USO won Roman is also winning one. Fuck WWE piece of shit.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

The Usos were gone for 7-8 months this year, they shouldn't have even been nominated, let alone win the Slammy. Shouldn't be surprised though, WWE just pick the winners they want.

The New Day have been the most entertaining thing in WWE all year, total BS they didn't win.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love Table for 3, but Breaking Ground have much more production value. Either of them winning seems good for me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Usos winning tag team of the year despite being inactive for majority of it. :ti Even Lucha Dragons or the Ascension would have been a better choice because they were THERE.

Hope New Day attacks them. :dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not one to care about Slammy's in the least, but New Day not winning is a joke.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Lol at you people thinking the slammys are a fake. Usos are over with the kids, kids love doing online voting. It's really not a big deal


it is rigged, anyone who doest think so is delusional . yeah the people that win every year those winners just happen to fit into the story lines that are going on and even with the storylines that happen that same night .


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Stone Cold Podcast won "Best Network Original Content" or whatever that one was called


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stone Cold Podcast won best original show.*


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

From the WWE.com article on the Slammys:



> You can cast your votes right now on your favorite social media platform. Just post your vote using the category’s official hashtag, along with your selected nominee (limit one vote per day per category). For example, if Savio Vega was on the current roster and he was your pick as Superstar of the Year, your social media post might look something like this:
> 
> I choose Savio Vega as 2015’s #SUPERSTAR of the Year! #Slammy


Go home, WWE, you're drunk. :laugh:

I know the Slammys are basically meaningless, but I still look forward to them. Plus, we usually get a few random one-night returns as presenters.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Stone Cold Podcast? But that's not even a real WWE Network original. Well, I guess they don't know who to give the Slammy if TF3 or BG won.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *BOOKER T JUST AWKWARDLY BOTCHED THE RIVALRY OF THE YEAR AWARD :booklel. Lesnar vs. Taker won.*


WWE not being original and doing their own version of the Steve Harvey thing ?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Corey Graves pipebomb on Otunga :ti


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Steel cage above the ring for Slammy RAW*



Crasp said:


> He's also Jon Snow's mother


Mother, and aunt as well.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Roman Reigns is winning that superstar of the year award mark my words


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWE not being originally and doing their own version of the Steve Harvey thing ?


*
It seemed like his headset lost connection during the announcement. Renee had to save him. It also seemed WAYYY too convenient, based on what happened last night.*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Scott Hall shitting on Corey Graves :mj4


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Holy cow! Coca Cola!? That's a really big sponsor. Really making Roman looks strong. :vince5


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Steel Cage at Raw tonight!

https://twitter.com/BoscoHockeyNews/status/679100313005985792


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Steel cage above the ring for Slammy RAW*

I see there´s a Capacity crowd tonight:troll


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep there's a whole thread on it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Mizdow turning on Miz wins "Double Cross of the Year"


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Mizdow :tucky


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

8 minutes until RAW, cannot wait.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sandow won Double Cross of The Year.*


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

To think that the Mizdow stuff happens this year. What a waste WWE made with this guy.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I wondered why this tag of the year slammy was announced pre-show and now I know why. So the Usos wouldn't be booed out of the building.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol Sandow:
_*"I've heard I'm among the top 10 for superstar of the year; Considering the amount of face time I've been getting, I'd say that's pretty good!"*_


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Yeah I just saw the Mizdow thing. They couldn't do that on RAW instead of the Pre Show? You know, something that was actually entertaining this year... I do hope that Sandow will be on RAW but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Why are some people still complaining about fixed votes when you can actually look at social media and count them yourselves? Every winner so far has had the most votes.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

How on earth did The Uso's win tag team of the year? They were injured for almost all of it.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

This is gonna be huge! I can`t wait!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Slammys should be a Network only show where the wrestlers are allowed to be a bit out of character when going to accept awards etc.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Better be decent. An awards show isn't an excuse to suck.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> How on earth did The Uso's win tag team of the year? They were injured for almost all of it.


The Samoan vote!


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

:heston


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Crasp said:


> The Samoan vote!


Oh god that Bayley picture! :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Roman Reigns spearing Bray Wyatt wins "Most Extreme Moment of the Year" :ti


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Kevin Owens NEEDS to win a slammy tonight


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

If you go on the RT wweuniverse voting for tag team and doublecross, neither Uso's or Mizdow should have won....


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Roman Reigns for the Wyatts, even when the promo was about him in TLC.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Roman Reigns wins Extreme Moment of The Year for his brawl with Wyatt :drose*


Braylyt said:


> Why are some people still complaining about fixed votes when you can actually look at social media and count them yourselves? Every winner so far has had the most votes.


*
Let them be delusional and argue with :facts. It's going to be really embarrassing if Rollins wins SOTY. Will it still be rigged then, or does it only apply to "Vince's favorites"? :eyeroll.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Merry Christmas Raw thread, let's get this show on the road :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey guys :cole


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Seth Rollins should've won that award he shattered Cena's nose this was some bullshit ut


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Braylyt said:


> Why are some people still complaining about fixed votes when you can actually look at social media and count them yourselves? Every winner so far has had the most votes.


Both New Day and Kidd&Cesaro had more retweets than the Usos on Twitter. New Day by more than 1300 even. Not sure about facebook/instagram but looks like Usos completely dominated there?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braylyt said:


> Why are some people still complaining about fixed votes when you can actually look at social media and count them yourselves? Every winner so far has had the most votes.


I'm not saying it's rigged. I'm saying I disagree with what the fans voted for that particular vote, considering the team that won was out for a good portion of the year.

Crazy, I know.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Man, I missed you Vince.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I hate you so much I'm going to give you a title shot!!!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

All I want for Christmas is for Sheamus to NOT get a rematch.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Can we all just pretend that Sheamus wasn't WWE champion? :floyd1


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Roman Reigns wins Extreme Moment of The Year for his brawl with Wyatt :drose*
> 
> *
> Let them be delusional and argue with :facts. It's going to be really embarrassing if Rollins wins SOTY. Will it still be rigged then, or does it only apply to "Vince's favorites"? :eyeroll.*


They're still rigged. But don't ask for fan engagement when you already have your winners pre-determined. It's a poor attempt at fan interaction.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Roman Reigns wins Extreme Moment of The Year for his brawl with Wyatt :drose*
> 
> *
> Let them be delusional and argue with :facts. It's going to be really embarassing if Rollins wins SOTY. Will it still be rigged then, or does it only apply to "Vince's favorites"? :eyeroll.*


If Rolllins wins, and he is actually there tonight, and its starts a storyline with Reigns and Rollins would you claim its rigged?

they are all rigged based on what Vince wants. It doesn't matter who the fans want to win. Its all about who Vince wants and what story they want to tell.

Reigns has no business winning last year and he was out with injury, and he just happens to have won and happened to be there to accept it?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Both New Day and Kidd&Cesaro had more retweets than the Usos on Twitter. New Day by more than 1300 even. Not sure about facebook/instagram but looks like Usos completely dominated there?!


For double cross Paige had the most RT's then orton. Mizdow was third. One can easily look it up/


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Steel cage above the ring for Slammy RAW*

*Someone is gonna do some HARD TIME tonight!

RIP League of Nations.*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Vague Katti said:


> All I want for Christmas is for Sheamus to NOT get a rematch.


That's gonna happen at the RR.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vague Katti said:


> All I want for Christmas is for Sheamus to NOT get a rematch.


Well he's getting one so the best option is to do is asap and just get it over with.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth should win the fixed vote as he kayfabe was the man most of the year.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Most prestigious awards program on television lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god. Already opening fucking terrible. This bitch needs to never be on TV again.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

"He overcame all the odds" :cole

Get used to that line for the next decade...


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> Both New Day and Kidd&Cesaro had more retweets than the Usos on Twitter. New Day by more than 1300 even. Not sure about facebook/instagram but looks like Usos completely dominated there?!


Facebook seems to be the place where most Uso fans would be yeah, especially moms aren't all that prevelant on Twitter.



ShowStopper said:


> I'm not saying it's rigged. I'm saying I disagree with what the fans voted for that particular vote, considering the team that won was out for a good portion of the year.
> 
> Crazy, I know.


fwiw I disagree with the Usos winning too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Those piped boos


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Off to great story progression, as Stephanie is smiling when she actually shouldn't be.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

This is already boring. And yes the show just started.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steph looking top heavy as fuck tonight. kada


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> If Rolllins wins, and he is actually there tonight, and its starts a storyline with Reigns and Rollins would you claim its rigged?
> 
> they are all rigged based on what Vince wants. It doesn't matter who the fans want to win. Its all about who Vince wants and what story they want to tell.
> 
> Reigns has no business winning last year and he was out with injury, and he just happens to have won and happened to be there to accept it?


*
It was legit last year and it's legit this year. Rollins won MULTIPLE slammies last year and NO ONE SAID SHIT about it. Reigns wins SOTY and all of a sudden it's rigged? Nah. Either it's all rigged or it's all legit. You can't pick and choose.*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

"Welcome to the most prestigious award show on tv" :nikkilol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to the Queendom.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

So Sheamus, Rollins, Lesnar and Orton all still have WHC rematch clauses?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"Most prestigious awards program on television." :ugh2


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Take a drink everytime you hear the word 'SLAMMY'


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see the results of reddit stuffing the ballot.

:sip


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awful start already.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> It was legit last year and it's legit this year. Rollins won MULTIPLE slammies last year and NO ONE SAID SHIT about it. Reigns wins SOTY and all of a sudden it's rigged? Nah. Either it's all rigged or it's all legit. You can't pick and choose.*


I think it's all rigged, BBR. Even Bryan winning. He deserved it that year. But rigged nonetheless.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Most prestigious award show? At this rate they'll be wearing rags and tarps at the Oscars.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Ha that pop when they mentioned his name. I'm sure it was boos if you were listening with headphones:ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Them cheers tho


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and barely any reaction for Reigns lol


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Stephanie is fucking horrible. Cut her fucking mic off please.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't believe I'd ever be happy that Roman was coming out during a promo, but that's what Steph's voice does to your soul.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:reigns2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Still coming through the crowd with the gold? :wow

Won't be long until some idiot grabs it from him.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

That non existent pop...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That fucking pop you guys. Woke the neighbors.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> and barely any reaction for Reigns lol


:wtf


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE FACE OF WWE!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

BAH GOD KING WHAT A POP!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Crowd gonna pop hard for Reigns :ti you can tell by all that cheering from the kids.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well Steph doesn't look happy to see my man Roman lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> It was legit last year and it's legit this year. Rollins won MULTIPLE slammies last year and NO ONE SAID SHIT about it. Reigns wins SOTY and all of a sudden it's rigged? Nah. Either it's all rigged or it's all legit. You can't pick and choose.*


No it wasnt legit last year LOL Reigns was hated last year, and DB and Ambrose were both way more popular. Everyone always knew these Slammys are rigged, no one just started saying that last year, its been going on for years.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Obviously Roman hasn't learned his lesson after Stephanie destroyed his face.

Time to put him in his place again.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Badass Roman already saying more than he should.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh god... Reign's goofy ass smile... He's about to insult Stephanie's tater tots isn't he?*


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

is Big Show the champion?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Stop making the poor guy talk so much. Please.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Look at all those Roman signs and universal cheers. Damn, another L for his haters. I was told last week was a fluke.*


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

ZzZz


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

AngryConsumer said:


> THE FACE OF WWE!


Whether we like it or not. Let the hating begin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He's never going to lose that shit eating grin UGH


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph went heavy on the makeup.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

League of Nations? 

What the hell have I missed? :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

can't wait for the next pun that's gonna be pulled out


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

Is there anything worse than "pop decibel raters"? We get it, you don't like a certain guy and look for every reason to fault it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much for the character change.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Have they learned nothing? Stop having him talk this long already.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

God, two of the worst people on the mic in the company are in the same ring together...


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Spear her in the boob Roman!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like Reigns doesn't watch NXT :ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DENSPARK said:


> League of Nations?
> 
> What the hell have I missed? :lol


Sheamus, Rusvev and Del Rio are the League of Nations


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Check out all those six foot little kids rooting for Roman reigns


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

worst mic work ever


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Horrible promo why do they continue to give Roman Reigns a fucking mic?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stephanie's voice makes my ears bleed


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So this sucks. See y'all later.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They keep calling out his laughing on air, Wonder if they want to break him of that.

Reigns is so awful.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This is horrifying.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment is hilariously bad. All the awful acting.

:lmao


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Look at all those Roman signs and universal cheers. Damn, another L for his haters. I was told last week was a fluke.*


Still getting Brain Christopher like pops .....


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Roman is great!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Steph. Like nails on a chalk board.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Roman disrespecting his target audience with the little kid remark.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god her voice is so awful my cats are meowing at the screen because they think it's an angry cat screeching.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Vince Mcmahon = George Lucas
Roman Reigns = Hayden Christensen
Roman vs Sheamus = Padme and Anakin lovestory


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I feel a Steph vs Roman Kiss my foot Steel Cage match coming


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

What a god awful segment.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This is hilariously entertaining!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Am I hallucinating or does Stephanie's voice sort of sound like Vince when she's mad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*TROLLIN REIGNS :woo!!! The PEOPLE don't want him to leave. Deal with it :russo*


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Not watching;they book Roman horrible again or...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I've seen better acting in porn seriously who keeps giving this turd mic time he's cornier than cena


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman is the Samoan Brendan Fraser.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crasp said:


> Spear her in the boob Roman!


Lucky bastard :favre


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

The Power that Be said:


> Still getting Brain Christopher like pops .....


Hey he was over


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Steph told him to leave, then he leaves and now she wants him back in the ring?

How does this writing even make sense


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

This is the dumbest fucking thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Does it ever end?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And to think HHH has to hear that every night. Jesus wept.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It's actually incredible how much better Roman Reigns is now compare to what he was a year ago.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stephanie's property has no right to disrespect her. He should be on his knees in her presence.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wtf???

"GET OUT, GET OUT, GET OUT!"

*He turns to leave*

"DON'T TURN YOUR BACK ON ME, COME BACK HERE! ROMAN GET BACK HERE!!!"


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Look at all those Roman signs and universal cheers. Damn, another L for his haters. I was told last week was a fluke.*


There's not that many signs and he isn't universally over like DB/Rock or Austin for example and this crappy cena-esque booking and character progression is going to kill whatever popularity he actually has.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is so cringeworthy, GOD


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG this is tragic


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This Reigns title run is going to be truly fucking awful


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The meaningless tag matches are back, too!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose officially Samoan by proxy now.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, that's the steel cage.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns giving no fucks at that screeching harpy bitch. :chlol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

What on earth is going on?

Bipolar Steph.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

That was one of the worst segments I've ever watch. What a trainwreck.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Usos "won" Tag Team of the Year? They're definitely winning that handicap match.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

So awful


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Roman gives no shits about his friends or family.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Can her voice just give out already? Holy fuck.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Stephanie you are killing my ears :floyd1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why would Reigns care what happens to Ambrose or the Uso's when they didnt give a shit what happened to him when he was getting jumped in two title matches by the league of nations.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman is the Samoan Brendan Fraser.


That is the greatest description I've ever seen. :grin2:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You gotta be fucking kidding me. 

For the first time in life I'm considering popping pills.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE in December is the worst.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

That was some bad acting by Stephenie McMahon, roman was on point tho and saved the segment.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

hey Steph, you could just fire him ya know?


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Fuck. That was terrible....


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh no. Ambrose vs Sheamus one on one. How horrible! A one on one match, how will Ambrose ever survive a match!!?


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

LOL Sheamus. The Crowd was ready to explode for Kevin Owens and they threw out lame ass Sheamus.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Do they actually believe people honestly think voting matters?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

First time they've mentioned the app in months


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Headliner said:


> You gotta be fucking kidding me.
> 
> For the first time in life I'm considering popping pills.


Make it to 50K first


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

When the fuck did Roman give a shit about the Usos?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awful segment. Reigns will turn the fans against him yet again with performances like that.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Gotta be Owens, right?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Breakout star of the year KO has this shit in the bag


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Vince Mcmahon = George Lucas
> Roman Reigns = Hayden Christensen
> Roman vs Sheamus = Padme and Anakin lovestory


Stephanie= Jar Jar


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Really wish they'd drop this 'brotherhood' with Reigns. He's so much better as a lone wolf.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

And this is going to be your top guy for the next 10 years :heston


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Reigns had several good pops during the segmant.the pops during the segment was much louder than the initial pops.Yet the haters will disregard that


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CoverD said:


> That is the greatest description I've ever seen. :grin2:


Goofy smile and all.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Annnnd just like that ...Badass Roman went to troll smile Roman and Stephanie has ruined my ears. I've been on board with Roman because I love watching him wrestle, but god enough with really dumb promos like this. Oh wow his consequence is Dean having a cage match with Sheamus.....that's Dean's type of match haha! Should have had Dean go against the League of Nations in a cage.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dolph finally mastered the wrestler wearing a suit look.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

Has Dolph ever stolen a show?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

teawrecks said:


> Fuck. That was terrible....


I concur. 


That was the worst acting I've ever scene in WWE. 


Dixie Carter and TNA could have done a better job.


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

So as a punshiment to RR behavior the Uso's and dean get stuck in the same matches their always in anyway?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kevin Owens has got this, right?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens better win.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

My god Reigns is just awful.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

From Death Valley said:


> And this is going to be your top guy for the next 10 years :heston


The ones that the fans dont want to leave?

Come on mate,let the hate flow through you.Go watch your local indie backyard wrestling promotion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NO way Owens shouldn't win this.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

I bet charlotte wins


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Watch Charlotte wins.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is Breeze even nominated for this :maury


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Christ, how many nominees do they have?!?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kevin Owens wins lol.


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

No sasha for breakout???? WTF


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That segment truly was a disaster, Stephanie is fucking awful nowadays. Really didn't do Reigns any favors.


Reigns not giving a shit about his family though :lel

Heel turn obviously confirmed :mark:


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

It would be funny if Braun would win the award and he'd choked Ziggler out.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

The_Kliq said:


> Has Dolph ever stolen a show?


Nope! Which makes his character even more ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> Do they actually believe people honestly think voting matters?


The kids do because they are well kids and that is who the WWE caters do.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I concur.
> 
> 
> That was the worst acting I've ever scene in WWE.
> ...


Dare I say Claire Lynch and AJ Styles did a better job acting


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean in the steel cage? :mark: Hell yes, that's something new for him at least!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Owens is heel and attacked Cena multiple times, he probably won't win nah


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:lol 

The only one who really broke out was Owens. 

So Charlotte wins.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The OG SHIELD


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Slammy. Owens. Slammy.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Why is Breeze even nominated for this :maury


I was thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Said it numerous times but look who's presenting this.. Ziggler. It's obvious it's an Owen win.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

The haters are salty as fuck in the thread! I love it!! 


Bitches gonna bitch.
Reigns is gonna reign. 


Deal wit it!!


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> My god Reigns is just awful.


Says the fan who likes botchy Paige LMAO,what that i hear?Oh,Paige just calling her spots again.

Reigns atleast gets cheered now(after being properly handled).Paige got 100s of pushes and couldn't do nothing with the silver platter handed to her.Apathethic reactions.Newcomer Sasha(much better than her) got more good reactions than Paige.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

The Shield said:


> The ones that the fans dont want to leave?
> 
> Come on mate,let the hate flow through you.Go watch your local indie backyard wrestling promotion.


So because other people like him he can't dislike him? Fuck off. Wrestling is subjective.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> The kids do because they are well kids and that is who the WWE caters do.


And you, an adult, has complete melt downs every Monday night due to this kids show
:ha :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Braylyt said:


> Owens is heel and attacked Cena multiple times, he probably won't win nah


Owens will win if for nothing else just so he can be a dick to Dolph


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> NO way Owens shouldn't win this.


Only Marks vote for this so some face will win


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Owens deserve this. Neville could it but his booking has been atrocious.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Random Reigns said:


> The haters are salty as fuck in the thread! I love it!!
> 
> 
> Bitches gonna bitch.
> ...


I remember my first Raw...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Reigns actually wasn't too bad. Simple and to the point. Though he shouldn't talk and grin too much.

Staph is terrible. And why Ambrose vs Shameass?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Owens will win.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

The Shield said:


> The ones that the fans dont want to leave?
> 
> Come on mate,let the hate flow through you.Go watch your local indie backyard wrestling promotion.


:heston is this the best you got?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Pretty funny segment, with obvious flaws.

I still think Seth is gonna win Superstar of the Year.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Shield said:


> Says the fan who likes botchy Paige LMAO,what that i hear?Oh,Paige just calling her spots again.
> 
> Reigns atleast gets cheered now(after being properly handled).Paige got 100s of pushes and couldn't do nothing with the silver platter handed to her.Apathethic reactions.Newcomer Sasha(much better than her) got more good reactions than Paige.


Botchy Paige has been the most entertaining diva since the revolution and heel or face still gets the best reactions. Stay mad.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

BlackoutLAS said:


> So because other people like him he can't dislike him? Fuck off. Wrestling is subjective.


Okay.I'll fuck off.Just like CM Punk did  because he couldn't take it.

Move from here.Don't quote me again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Shield said:


> Says the fan who likes botchy Paige LMAO,what that i hear?Oh,Paige just calling her spots again.
> 
> Reigns atleast gets cheered now(after being properly handled).Paige got 100s of pushes and couldn't do nothing with the silver platter handed to her.Apathethic reactions.Newcomer Sasha(much better than her) got more good reactions than Paige.


You know this past weekend Reigns got lets go Roman / Roman sucks chants.

And he barely got a reaction when he came out tonight. Stop acting like he is super over. He is not close to being as over as Danei Bryan was or Dean Amrose is


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Win Owens Win


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Random Reigns said:


> The haters are salty as fuck in the thread! I love it!!
> 
> 
> Bitches gonna bitch.
> ...


He's so awesome. Bestest wrestler guy ever.

Great on the mic, love when he drop pipe bombs on people's tater tots bro. :banderas


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

If Owens wins, I hope he comes out and no sells it and buries the slammy awards.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

WIN OWENS WIN


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

if WWE were smart they would play Roman Reigns like Kevin Nash/Scott Hall from WCW days and just be completely dismissive of Stephanie's threats.


:Hall


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Botchy Paige has been the most entertaining diva since the revolution and *heel or face still gets the best reactions*. Stay mad.


 @Merry Blissmas LMAO this chap said Paige gets the best reaction

We Want Sasha

your just mad Sahsa outshined Paige in multiple ways


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I think Charlotte got this...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Neville.

:ha


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

You being fucking serious :ha


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Super Jobber wins lol


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How the fuck did Neville win? You can tell this is shit is gonna be a joke:lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The man that charisma forgot? :will2


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

N.....Neville?

Owens better powerbomb him off the stage.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jobber :ha


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Neville over Kevin Owens :heston


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Not surprised Neville won, was hoping KO.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Neville? Either the vote is rigged or just morons are voting. Channel change time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Neville LOL

Watch Owens come out and attack him.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

The Shield said:


> Okay.I'll fuck off.Just like CM Punk did  because he couldn't take it.
> 
> Move from here.Don't quote me again.


Quote.

What the fuck are you gonna do?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Neville LOL. Yep its rigged. What a joke.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dolph giving zero fucks


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Neville wins breakout star of the year lol.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

But Neville isn't Samoan!?!?!


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Who is Neville?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

NeVille with DAT 2016 PUSH coming...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury:maury:maury


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

seriously? lol, this is a shock. kevin owens YESSS!!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

So the guy who pinned John Cena clean in his debut doesn't get "breakout" star of the year? :ha


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

YOOOO LMAOOO


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Neville? :Rollins


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

My mom is a huge Neville fan, so this made her happy. I'm chill with it being him or Owens.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*LOL COMEDY JOBBER WITH BIG EARS WON. He has done nothing, you fans are retarded as fuck.*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow good for Neville. I thought Owens or Braun would win. Well looks like KO isn't happy.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

NEVILLE :lol

The man that fans forgot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> How the fuck did Neville win? You can tell this is shit is gonna be a joke:lol


Maybe it's a legit voting process by the fans?? :vince


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Neville? What?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ok lol, all those are obviously rigged then, nobody cares about Neville.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Owens. Beats Cena first Match, wins intercontinental.
Charlotte. Don't like her but won Divas championship.

But sure, give it to Neville.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

The guy who lost to Stardust at one point wins over the guy who beat Cena clean ut


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*OWENS'S GONNA EEEEAT YOUUUU!*


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Please Owens kill him


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Neville? Is the voting legit? Judging by the cheers for Kevin Owens, methinks not.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YUP see owens comes out to say he should have won.

And people don't think this voting is rigged LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm sorry but that's KO's trophy.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

JBL "Career of a lifetime"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If this segment doesn't show you these are fixed :ha


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Shield said:


> @Merry Blissmas LMAO this chap said Paige gets the best reaction
> 
> We Want Sasha
> 
> your just mad Sahsa outshined Paige in multiple ways


Uh oh requesting backup. I'm scared now. too bad merry blissmass attended a raw recently where Paige got far and way the best reaction of the night.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Mark Henry victory must have pushed Neville over the edge!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OMG THE GUY WHO CALLED IT!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Owen's shirt always makes me think of the old WCW NITRO logo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kevin Owens dropping truth bombs.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Neville deserved this. So did Owens, but at least he has serious booking. Hope this gets Neville in the right direction.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He's so awesome. Bestest wrestler guy ever.
> 
> Great on the mic, love when he drop pipe bombs on people's tater tots bro. :banderas


Right! Glad we agree, man!!! This is totally awesome! Like for real doe! 


#gottento


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Neville just leaves??

Who's writing this shit? :lmao


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

People take this wayyy too seriously. It's a fake award show


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow they just made Neville look like the biggest pussy ever


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Just cause you guys like Owens doesn't mean fans are voting heel. Durrr


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Neville's sucha little bitch, just walked off like a pussy with hsi head hanging down.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What the fuck. They rigged this shit just for Owens to start a feud with meaningless Neville when he's gone over John Cena ?


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

BlackoutLAS said:


> Quote.
> 
> What the fuck are you gonna do?


Idk what i'll do but its okay your obsessed cuz u keep on quoting me

haha,i wont quit like Punk


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What has Neville actually achieved on the main roster? A 2 and a half count against Rollins?


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Whatever, Kevin.

Peace!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't know about you guys, but I can't vote on the App. I open the App, it says tap here to vote on the Slammys, so I did that and the Second Screen pops up but never loads.

... Neville beats Owens? What the hell has Neville done since joining the main roster. Definitely rigged, and the crowd seems to agree. Guess it doesn't matter that I can't vote.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Haha wow Neville just walks away when KO tells him to like a bitter 1950s wife.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

This is fucking retarded.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

lmao Neville walking out like a bitch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And now Owens and Ziggler fight. How can anyone not claim this isn't fixed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao a Keibler Elf won the award and 

:maisielol lol he obeyed KO like a little submissive bitch*


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Has been of the year :ti

So true


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*NEVILLE WINS :LOL!!!!! RUSSO IS GONNA HAVE A FIELD DAY WITH THIS :lel
WE GOT SHOOTS BACK ON RAW, BRO :russo*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler fucking Owens up?

:ha :ha :ha

So much for being booked like a "badass."


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Owens is wrong about Ziggler being a has-been. Ziggler was a 'never was'.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Last time that the Slammy's meant anything was 1997


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DENSPARK said:


> What has Neville actually achieved on the main roster? A 2 and a half count against Rollins?


And don't forget his amazing feud with Stardust.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

What the fuck was that...


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I cant believe Owens didn't win BSOTY, Neville was non-existent almost all year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The booking tonight seems to be consistant to last weeks...least so far the show is interesting. (Y)


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey did you guys know Owens defeated John cena in his debut match


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

HBJ attacks KO lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Those were some stiff shots from ziggler


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Kane! It's been a while.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Lmao why is tricepfat so mad :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KITD said:


> People take this wayyy too seriously. It's a fake award show


We know its fake but some people don't want to admit the voting is rigged.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Holy shit kane is over lol


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

That jobber entrance for the Wyatt :heston


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Lol, they clearly thought Owens would win. That's the problem with letting fans vote, it'll always be a babyface win, that entire angle was to further Owens vs. Ziggler, & Neville ended up looking like a punk just walking to the back coz Owens told him too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane vs. A Wyatt.

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Uh oh requesting backup. I'm scared now. too bad merry blissmass attended a raw recently where Paige got far and way the best reaction of the night.


Every other Raw Sasha got better reactions haha.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THOUGHT THIS SHIT WAS OVER. GODDAMNITTTTT.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

A wild Demon Kane appears.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

One Slammy closer to Christmas being cancelled


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Alright


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

WTH Wyatts? Bray vs. Kane?!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Kane...

You haven't been missed.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nevilele just walks off loll what a geek. Kane v Wyatt :mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

STUPID PYRO GUY!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH pyro botch:lol

WWE fuckery continues.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Pyro botch!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

His fire broke!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL, I seriously don't care if they rigged that so they could have that Owens seg lol.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

WHY DOES EVERY FIGHT GET BROKEN UP NOWADAYS?

JUST LET THEM KILL EACH OTHER, THAT'S WHAT THEY'RE PAID TO DO


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> And now Owens and Ziggler fight. How can anyone not claim this isn't fixed.


Well in retrospect, they could have just wrote Owens to go out no matter who actually won the award, while the Wyatt Family awkwardly stands in the ring for the next segment.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOOL AT KANE


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Wyatt's best thing left is his intro, lets skip that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHO FUCKED UP THE PYRO!?!?*

:fuckthis


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And the meaningless matches are back. I knew it!

And a DQ.

:ha


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't take him seriously after that Toys 'R Us commercial :ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at Kane's pyro heading to Botchamania.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Even the pyro guy didn't want to see kane.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The "WALK OFF" by Neville was cringeworthy as fuck :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

RAW was so good last week!

So bad this week


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What is the point of this? :deandre


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Kane is going to return tonight, I can't wait to see him .

I think Kane will have a feud with the wyatt family, I hope Kane destroys all of them, they all suck. Kane is the best


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I do hope Bray has a good year in 2016. They should throw the poor guy a bone and give him something.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought Neville only won to further that storyline between Neville and Miz. I thought Miz would of come out and say something like he won the award because of him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kane's hair. :ha

No matches tonight. :ha

Random Segments.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Kanes an fmr LOLECW Champion


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

8 man tag match incoming


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

And we'll be right back with an 8 man tag match


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

We don't have to sit through this :mark:

edit: oh fuck this


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Has-BeenMania is running wild :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh hey this shitty feud isn't dead


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I guess Team 3D and Dreamer and Kane vs. Wyatt Family now.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Are they trying to get the whole fucking roster on in the first 30 min of RAW tonight???


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

wrong thread


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So not only the jobber entrance but most likely the match will start during the break


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*50 second match, multiple run ins? RUSSO'S BACK BRO :russo :russo :russo*


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

The Slammy voting is legit, this has been reported multiple times

It's why someone like Neville even won

And it's why that segment seemed so random and improvised

Why do you guys do this every year?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Poor Kane...first your pyro doesn't work and then you get jumped. Merry Christmas Kane!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Tommy Dreamer sighting is always appreciated


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So anybody can come out and create a new match? Why don't Ryder and the other jobbers do that? :denzel


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Late to the party but not to the show.

Yeah, the votes are rigged. It's patently obvious. The fact I don't care is irrelevant.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Shield said:


> Every other Raw Sasha got better reactions haha.


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> The "WALK OFF" by Neville was cringeworthy as fuck :lol


"Whatever you say kevin" Lol Neville just walked off like a total submissive pussy.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

WTF are dudleys doing there anymore. Wyatts won them 2 times in a row. Yeah this sucks this week. I`m tuning out. fuck this company!


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Zzzz the dudley vs wyatts thing continues now with Kane! Its coming to am end soon isn't it, this time next year Wyatt's will be on superstars.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rough first 30 minutes of Raw, that's for sure.

:ha


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Back to typical bullshit after an awesome Raw last week.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a wrap, guys.

We're only 30 minutes in and you can tell how lazily this show was put together.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

8 of the most boring wrestlers in the company.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I actually expected a Team Hell No reunion then lol


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Why is the commentary so robotic, monotonous and just generally shitty. It's brutally bad.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Ima watch this for 30 more minutes if nothing changes I'm turning this shit off and go play some GTA V


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

This is what happens when trolls vote in the Slammys. I think Neville legitimately won it when everybody expected Owens to win. So WWE had to make an impromptu change to still have Owens come out to brawl with Ziggler, and made Neville look like a geek.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Neville was really the only option if they didn't want to give it to Owens.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds like we're back to Monday Night fuckery after everything they did last week


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hou713 said:


> The Slammy voting is legit, this has been reported multiple times
> 
> It's why someone like Neville even won
> 
> ...


No its not LOL 

It did not seen random or improvised at all.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

CoverD said:


> I remember my first Raw...


And you were a virgin back then too. 

#gottento .


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Going from standing side by side with WWE's own phenom where they destroyed all the Wyatts to having to rely on the merry band of ECW rejects has to be such a let down for *DEMON* Kane.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Kane vs. A Wyatt.
> 
> :ha :ha :ha












SUCH A FRESH MATCHUP, ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Roman is winning.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Sounds like we're back to Monday Night fuckery after everything they did last week


Why do people act like last week was so good. There was a ton of fuckery last week and none of it made sense.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This opening 30 minutes :deandre


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

What a way to bring Kane back to TV lol


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Team ECW And kane really? Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, a meaningless 8 man tag.

:ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Does ANYONE actually want to see this match? :ann1


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just flipped on Raw....its the Wyatts Vs. Team ECW and Kane....


UGH!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WWE has a cheek to brand Ambrose insane, I don't think they are aware of the definition of insanity. 

this is insanity.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Tag Team Match Playa


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> This is what happens when trolls vote in the Slammys. I think Neville legitimately won it when everybody expected Owens to win. So WWE had to make an impromptu change to still have Owens come out to brawl with Ziggler, and made Neville look like a geek.



Good call. I think they should just rig it and say voted on by their peers and wwe hof members. Screw fan voting, plus they are having people on the app vote during the commercial before the award is announced doesn't make any sense.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Strowman buried by JBL!!! Ted Arcidi...haha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol its sucha joke Neville won, i mean what has he done since coming to the main roster? In the highlight package for Owens they showed him wining the ic title, defeating Cena in his first match. What was shown for Neville's highlights? Him doing his finisher a couple times? He's done nothing but had a shitty long ass feud with Stardust and had random matches that he lost.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They treat Byron like shit :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:draper2 I really wasn't expecting much out of this raw tbh


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cena was just advertised against Del Rio in Houston on the 8th so he'll be back soon


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Headliner said:


> You gotta be fucking kidding me.
> 
> For the first time in life I'm considering popping pills.


Cheesy boring Roman Reigns along with Screeching harpy Steph having a verbal joust will have that effect on anyone.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Damn, I guess this means 'vanilla midget' flippy guyz are over with the casuals now?


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh yeahh Kane beat bray wyatt!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The booking is so dumb. Wrestlers can come out and decide to create a new match. Yet always when the top guys wants to have a match on RAW they are declined.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Harper is criminally underrated


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane is going to return tonight, I can't wait to see him .
> 
> I think Kane will have a feud with the wyatt family, I hope Kane destroys all of them, they all suck. Kane is the best


Lol your just as bad as Roman Empire. Kane is just an old man like show. No way shouldddd wwe's'r best faction jobbbb toooo that old man


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YUPPPPPP.... TIME TO WATCH FOOTBALL.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

How is this move not illegal? It's like the most telegraphed low blow ever


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I never realized the phrase "get the tables" actually doesn't mean to get the tables.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dudleys job again.. Shocker


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So the Dudleyz and Dreamer stay getting washed by the Wyatts. This is the 3rd time. LET IT GO.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Another win for the Wyatts.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



deanambroselover said:


> Ok hear me out before you come at me with your comments tonight is the slammys on Raw and everyone should vote Dean Ambrose for superstar of the year lets make a movement why cos we need to show Vince and the WWE that Dean deserves to be at the top just like Seth was and now Roman being there as well. Dean deserves to be WWE world heavyweight champion for the incredible talent he is. If anyone hasn't checked out the Ambrose Love thread I suggest you do as the last few pages on there show proof of what he really can do and how hes being held back. This year despite the shitty booking Dean has remained over with the fans and getting the biggest reactions. Obviously now Dean has the IC title and is getting a push but regardless of this he deserves more and we should make a movement tonight and give him this award. Can you just imagine Dean's reaction it be a beautiful moment for him and his fans. I know theres fans on here who love and support him we have talked on that Ambrose Love thread. Also management would have to take notice then when he is the winner of the superstar of the year award and actually push him right to top over Roman. Lets do this tonight people we can do this we have the power to vote. What a way to end 2015 with Dean winning the IC title and then superstar of the year :ambrose4


NOPE. :serious:


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

I actually looked on twitter and fb last night, Owens was getting most of the votes. F'in rigged. Its funny i just got the wwe app to vote for this and neville wins really? WWE is such a shit company, theres no way neville won that legit, do they have to rig everthing, they make people waste their time and vote all for them to rig everything? 

There was no point to rig it, they could have contniued the ziggler feud with Owens winning it.

They dont realize these little things piss off the older fans and will cost them.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Dudleys jobbing again :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> This is what happens when trolls vote in the Slammys. I think Neville legitimately won it when everybody expected Owens to win. So WWE had to make an impromptu change to still have Owens come out to brawl with Ziggler, and made Neville look like a geek.


It made way more sense for Owens to not win and claim he was screwed AGAIN fits his character, then to fight with Ziggler. It wouldn't have worked out if Owens just won the fought Ziggler.

If there were troll votes, it would have been Tyler Breeze winning not Neville.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This feud needs to be put to bed now. Isn't this like the 3rd time e Wyatts beat Team 3D?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I wish they would stop saying "The Demon Kane"


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Why do the Dudleys do the tables chant when they have no intention of getting tables


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Bubba Chuck said:


> :draper2 I really wasn't expecting much out of this raw tbh


It's the Slammies + Roman's first Raw as champion after they hinted he would be a champion with hell to pay the week before.

Shame that the only follow up chapter they could come up with was the generic "we're gonna punish your friends in family with matches they've had in the past"


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane is going to return tonight, I can't wait to see him .
> 
> I think Kane will have a feud with the wyatt family, I hope Kane destroys all of them, they all suck. Kane is the best


This guy is worse than Kelly Kelly Fan.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yes Wyatts go over again!! :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why tf is the Slammy Award music that generic theme from one of the old games?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

No reaction for santino loool.nice fail wwe


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

That GMS pop for Santino :heston


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Rollins deserves it


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Santinoooooooooooo


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Was there a reaction for Santino or am I just deaf?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Santino Marella


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

HOLY SHIT IT'S SANTINO


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/21 - The Slammys Are Here*

Ok I love the wyatts but they can beat the dudleys we get it. Please enough it isn't doing anyone any good at this point. (see I'm consistent)


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

YES SANTINO IS BACK :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Santino in the house!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

KITD said:


> Why do the Dudleys do the tables chant when they have no intention of getting tables


This was common towards the end of their original WWE run. 99% of the time they never got to the tables. Just became a catch phrase


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have Bubba Ray turn heel on team ECW since they are losing so much then make him a monster heel.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This crowd is dead tonight


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More fake awards to kill time. :mark:

And fuck your forceful laughs :cole. Dude just walked out.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Santino.

Oh the bad memories. The bad memories of the extremely cringeworthy segments.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Santino?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They're *still* calling him "Demon Kane" even though "Corporate Kane" has been dead for a few months now. ut

And welcome back, Marella. :I


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Santino got crickets :mj2


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

In so glad I wasn't watching when santino Marrella was a common presence in raw


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Kane is going to do the pin in this match, let's go Kane!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

You suck Santino.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Santino! Please just don't dress up as a woman any more.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Santino's accents slipping..


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

This crowd is dead.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Stan Hansen getting a shout out on Raw


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How could anyone be a fan of this fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh god, it's going to take them forever just to show these awful videos.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DENSPARK said:


> Santino got crickets :mj2


Sad day indeed.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> No its not LOL
> 
> It did not seen random or improvised at all.


WWE doesn't push Neville at all, why would they script him to win over Owens or Charlotte?

The "it's rigged" logic doesn't hold up when random people win


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> It's the Slammies + Roman's first Raw as champion after they hinted he would be a champion with hell to pay the week before.
> 
> Shame that the only follow up chapter they could come up with was the generic "we're gonna punish your friends in family with matches they've had in the past"


Right. I don't think anything major will happen until the first raw of 2016.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That new day/ C&C/ Dudley boyz segment wins, hands down.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

piped laughs for WWE to tell us when to laugh at the crappy ass segments. That's funny :hano


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I bet The Bushwackers are winning


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Fun fact. Santino pinned both Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes in the same match in 2012. Yep.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Slammys are always so boring...Vince loves that Niagara commercial.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why the FUCK do they have to show us this stupid shit again. WHY!?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

loooooolmyfuckingod


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That Miz commercial segment was so damn bad :mj4


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Didn't mind the tag match (not like they had the MOTN last week) but Santino is an embarrassment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE : Fuck Wrestling. We tryin' to be funny yo!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The best one was new Day and HHH getting down and dancing!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

R-Truth should win. This was the only time I legitimately lol'd.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Lmao that HHH dance never gets old :lmao


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

The Shield said:


> Idk what i'll do but its okay your obsessed cuz u keep on quoting me
> 
> haha,i wont quit like Punk


K thts col m8 im n9ne 2!!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Okay the Authority has to win this award.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That R Truth segment had me dead.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This episode was always going to be a house show mixed with some bullshit Mickey Mouse awards in between each pointless match.

This whole three hours is the absolute definition of 'throwaway'. Nothing matters. Not even the awards, I have no idea why some of you guys are going apeshit over the damn things. 

Just killing time until the first Raw of the new year.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Lol Troof still a fucking fool for that segment


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

R-Truth :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL moment slammy should go to kane for playing that sooo damn straight lol.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

R truth has to win :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hou713 said:


> WWE doesn't push Neville at all, why would they script him to win over Owens or Charlotte?


So the heel Owens can come out, say he was robbed, then send Neville back and fight with Ziggler.

Owens was away head on the voting before he lost.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The hell did I just watch there?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Has to be R-Truth. That was genuinely funny at the time.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love you R-Truth. I would totally be okay with giving him the WHC belt.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> It made way more sense for Owens to not win and claim he was screwed AGAIN fits his character, then to fight with Ziggler. It wouldn't have worked out if Owens just won the fought Ziggler.
> 
> If there were troll votes, it would have been Tyler Breeze winning not Neville.


It would work just as well since Ziggler was already on the stage. It would just be I deserve better instead of being screwed angle and brawl with Ziggler.

Why would trolls vote for Breeze over Neville?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha that jive music for Truth.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Truth wins or unkout


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

#VoteTruth 

The guy deserves it, he's comedy gold.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Can someone please explain to me why the would fix it for Neville to win? If it was fake obviously Kevin Owens would win as he is one of the strongest booked guys in the company


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Voted for Niagra since Damien was in it :cena2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Whatever happened to Damien Sandow? Is he still with WWE?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DENSPARK said:


> #VoteTruth
> 
> The guy deserves it, he's comedy gold.


Truth!


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Well, Kane beat bray wyatt a few times last weeks in the live events, and he beat fat wyatt again tonight. I'm glad Kane is beating bray wyatt


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Truth was the only thing there that made me laugh at the time.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Voted for the new day my boys need some more gold


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*LOL Moment of the year = Charlotte winning the divas championship.*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck my laptop. I'm just now being able to watch the show cause it had to install fucking updates.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Random Reigns said:


> And you were a virgin back then too.
> 
> #gottento .


Cute, I didn't know we were back in middle school.

Guess you'll have to DVR the main event as it'll be past your bedtime.


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Can someone please explain to me why the would fix it for Neville to win? If it was fake obviously Kevin Owens would win as he is one of the strongest booked guys in the company


To set up the segment with DZ and Owens. Clear as day to me.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol moment, can I vote for Kane? lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> It would work just as well since Ziggler was already on the stage. It would just be I deserve better instead of being screwed angle and brawl with Ziggler.
> 
> Why would trolls vote for Breeze over Neville?


Because the troll vote is always vote for the worst person on the list and that is Breeze. Do you even know what a troll vote is?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Day winning so they can do some dumb comedy segment.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I voted rtruth but bushwhackers is a close second for me anyways. Third is hhh. The other two didn't even make me smile.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Roman Reigns Sufferin Succotash deserves LOL Moment


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

R-Truth wins! No Santino, go home, he needs his award!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Truth wins the gold :lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

omg Santino turned heel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cool Truth won.......

No fucks.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Truth hahaha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Santino heel turn? :lel


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Truth mad! :lmao


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Monday Night Comedy


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LMAO R Truth! "Who?"


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm okay with R-Truth winning it. 

He was funny too.

But fuck Santino Borella


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And people still don't think this is rigged and that Santino would have done that with whomever won't it LOL


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Since it's a fix anyway, they should have had Truth lose, but Truth comes out thinking he's won it anyway.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Santino attempting to speak Dutch lmao


still a goofball though


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Did Santino just turn heel?:homer3


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

:sodone :lmao :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ziggler vs. Owens on RAW - because fuck Smackdown


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is lil buddy gonna job to make Sheamus look strong for his next job to Roman?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

His daughter's smokin.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Noelle! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Noelle Foley :homer


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Noelle Foley! lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And this is why Mick Foley was kissing the WWE ass again after saying how much they sucked for most of the year.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Noelle is just there to look suggestive.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

No, elle's-hot!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Ziggler vs Owens. A match we never saw before. It's like Christmas come early this year!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Foley family ...even noelle foley lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Foley's daughter man!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I was hoping Santino would say "Hey its little Jimmy" :lmao


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mmm Noelle


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Mick Foley is such a sellout.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Noelle!!!!! kada :bird


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Santa Foley! :I

And Noelle as a cute elf (that a ton of horndogs on here will drool all over 8*D)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wouldn't mind playing Santa and letting Noelle sit on my lap. That's for damn sure.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Noelle kada


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

gaz0301 said:


> Since it's a fix anyway, they should have had Truth lose, but Truth comes out thinking he's won it anyway.


Naw. That's some of his best work... cannot overuse it and misuse it on something as pointless as the Slammy's.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is that small elf Foley's son on the writing team? :denzel


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Too much cringe tonight :Hutz


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Foley loves his Christmas gig.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> His daughter's smokin.


Yeah, if you look back Mick was pretty good looking when he was younger. Good genes.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

You could hardly tell that was Mick Foley as Santa but it was.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Heyman :mark:


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Is Brock Lesnar going to be on show?


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The New Day is the biggest crap in WWE.. They're not funny at all, dancing around like 3 clowns is not funny.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Gotta be Rollins here..honor man.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Heyman! :mark:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Heyman :mark: :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Heyman looks really fat...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lesnar appearance?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Noelle was the best part of that segment,


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

To a guy who only wrestes like 3 times a year LOL

GTFO


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Don't have to, Christmas break. :wink:

Also, thank you. It's not everyday I get called cute.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

xNECROx said:


> Roman Reigns Sufferin Succotash deserves LOL Moment


Or his donkey dung comment.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins wins!! With an unknown move!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn thought we were gonna get a curb stomp highlight


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"RAW sucks U guyz!"

3 weeks later:

"Ho Ho Ho WWE!"

-Foley


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Votes for Rollins nothing else is even close.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins laugh is great. Now, that's personality.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Naw. That's some of his best work... cannot overuse it and misuse it on something as pointless as the Slammy's.


Very fair point. I've lost decent thinking power being up at nearly 2am. Which makes me wonder why I'm watching the slammy's at 2 am but I'll continue to do so!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because the troll vote is always vote for the worst person on the list and that is Breeze. Do you even know what a troll vote is?


Vote for the guy that is more visible on the roster currently or someone that is nearly a afterthought? I know who I would troll vote for. Do *you* even know what a troll vote is?


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

LOL at WWE using comic sans for an typeface


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Kalisto spot :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kalisto should win this


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

lol they still cut out the curb stomp.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kalisto needs to win this one!


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

CoverD said:


> Random Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > And you were a virgin back then too.
> ...



Don't have to, Christmas break. :wink:

Also, thanks. It's not everyday I get called cute.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow this is underwhelming


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cash-in by Rollins has to win it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Curb Stomp > rest of WWE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's gotta be Brock destroying everyone. Nothing else compares.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Rollins should win but Kalisto might as it was recent.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Vote for the guy that is more visible on the roster currently or someone that is nearly a afterthought? I know who I would troll vote for. Do *you* even know what a troll vote is?


You don't know what a troll vote is. A troll vote is voting for the afterthought on the roster, you are voting for the worst person on the list. You proved you don't know what a troll vote is.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If Rollins doesn't win this one then :no:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Curb Stomp > rest of WWE


It was the best finisher in WWE.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> How could anyone be a fan of this fuck.


Marella was a very curious case. His heel run from mid-2007 to early 2009 and his team with Kozlov were both fucking awesome, yet the rest of his work (especially Santina) was horseshit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG :cole

Pussy garbage.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I miss the curb stomp, it makes me have a real sad anytime i see him do it on videos


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Rollins should win it, but he probably won't.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

God damn, I miss the man, man!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

if Rollins doesn't win this one, he's a lock for the superstar of the year.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Id be fine with the kolisto moment. The uso took a hard fall though they should split it.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Don't show those curb stomps damn it :vince3


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Everyone please picture Sheamus naked...fire crotch and a penis completely lacking melanin...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

At least one of them was the LOL moment of the year *cough*fishtank bought it*cough*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Surprised Ambrose ladder bump at Mania wasn't included...


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

TNA ad :heston


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins better come back with the curb stomp and smash Samoan Brendan Fraser's Tater tot eating face in.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> TNA ad :heston


I didnt even get the TNA ad, i got some local company ad here lol


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Hornswoggleeeeeeee


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> The New Day is the biggest crap in WWE.. They're not funny at all, dancing around like 3 clowns is not funny.


New Day was very funny and very entertaining in the beginning but much like they do every time something hot catches on, WWE ran it into the ground made caricatures of the entire group.

Shame really because WWE could have ran with New Day as an act for a very long time. At this rate it wouldn't suprise me if they are splitsville by SummerSlam 2016, if not sooner.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Are you FUCKING kidding me?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Kalisto!? REALLY?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And the crowd doesn't even react...

:ha


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Marella was a very curious case. His heel run from mid-2007 to early 2009 and his team with Kozlov were both fucking awesome, yet the rest of his work (especially Santina) was horseshit.


Agreed. Very hit-or-miss.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kalisto fpalm


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Impossible Kalisto won. Impossible


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice suit Samurai Del Swag!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Whatever was the newest segment gets it.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Kalistooo!!!!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Kalisto you smooth sly mofo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This shit is so fixed is ridiclous.:lmao 

WWE be swerving the fuck out of its delusional fans.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They need to get Kalisto on his own and make him the next Rey Mysterio. Fake Sin Cara is only holding him back


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Kalisto in suit looks cool


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE spending a million for Del Rio's dry ass to get a Hispanic audience when they have Kalisto who could be better than Rey. :lmao


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Told ya.

This should've been Extreme Moment of the Year. WWE are really a bunch of idiots lmao.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Kalisto deserves it. Fuck Lesnar overrated piece of shit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:StephenA7 

...well okay then


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Yep, Rollins is appearing tonight.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

You go Kallisto!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DENSPARK said:


> Too much cringe tonight :Hutz


a little bit of that and a whole lot of plain ole boring.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Might as well just rename Kalisto Rey Mysterio, no one would know the difference.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I demand a vote recount!! :cuss:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Alright man. This is just boring and I can't sit through another two hours of this. I'm out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone here really vote for him? Be honest fpalm

I voted for Rollins


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Omg rigged!!! 

Vince is trying to push this mexican midget on us old senile bastard!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

From Death Valley said:


> Kalisto deserves it. Fuck Lesnar overrated piece of shit.


I thought a lot more people were hoping for Rollins than Lesnar?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

how many times has Kevin Owens beat dokph ziggler on tv


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Owens jobber entrance....and this match again really ?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This crowd is so fucking dead. I think the opening segment of "Get out of my ring" "No" must have killed them. Such high brow stuff like that would kill any crowd I suppose.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they really give Owens a jobber intro WTF


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Owens already in the ring. They really are speeding up this shit.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Yoo is this taped? How are they appearing in the ring so quickly?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

And Owens and Ziggler gets the jobber entrance jobber entrance for everyone :heston


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kalisto was easily the best pick for that Slammy. Good to see them slowly but surely exposing him more and more. Hopefully the pull the trigger on him and give him a hell of a push.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think Rollins will win any Slammy because he's gone, and if he wins one, they have to address him not being there. So, he likely won't win. But if he didn't get hurt and was still there every week, he likely would've cleaned up in the Slammy's like he did last year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Might as well just rename Kalisto Rey Mysterio, no one would know the difference.


I agree..my mom was like "Why did they rename Mysterio" :lmao

Just give Kalisto new music and he's pretty much Mysterio clone, even sounds like Rey!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

From Death Valley said:


> Kalisto deserves it. Fuck Lesnar overrated piece of shit.


:Out


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm out tho fuck this boring shit peace enjoy your shit sammich everyone.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Crowd's quieter than a library. And I don't blame em'


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I almost tried to get really good seats tonight. So happy to be on my couch, in my pajamas, and able to masturbate in peace. This show has been a complete slide back into fuckery for WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anything winning over successfully cashing in at WM is pretty funny, though. You can easily see the irony there.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> Yoo is this taped? How are they appearing in the ring so quickly?


He is already in the ring when the award is announced then they play their music for like 5 secs.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> Yoo is this taped? How are they appearing in the ring so quickly?


No its not tapped. Wwe is legit giving their entire roster jobber entrance.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO vs Ziggler #465


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't think Rollins will win any Slammy because he's gone, and if he wins one, they have to address him not being there. So, he likely won't win. But if he didn't get hurt and was still there every week, he likely would've cleaned up in the Slammy's like he did last year.


*He has a strong chance of winning based on the amount of screentime he had and the kayfabe accomplishments he racked up, but it's good to see that you're not delusional enough to think it's ONLY rigged when he loses.*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

The irony of Kevin Owens for making a short joke 

Dude has no self awareness


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

First hour total throw-away.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Do people really believe majority voted for Kalisto? Really?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

"The most prestiegous awards ceremony on television." :tripsscust


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I really need to stop watching WWE again. After Punk left, I've been hanging on by strings (Seth/Cesaro/Owens/ADR) but they make even Owens look like a little bitch.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:ha Slammys more prestigious than the Oscars, Grammys and even the Tonys?!?!?! 

:gtfo :cole with that rhetoric.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *He has a strong chance of winning based on the amount of screentime he had and the kayfabe accomplishments he racked up, but it's good to see that you're not delusional enough to think it's ONLY rigged when he loses.*


Whether Paige wins or loses I will stick by my word that this thing is as rigged as possible.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I hope we get a bullshit chant during a rigged award win by someone who doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sleepngbear said:


> First hour total throw-away.


Much like 95% of the RAWs this year. :troll


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

RAW is awesome tonight! WWE is heating up!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

This is even harder work than usual.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *He has a strong chance of winning based on the amount of screentime he had and the kayfabe accomplishments he racked up, but it's good to see that you're not delusional enough to think it's ONLY rigged when he loses.*


Dude, its rigged, IF Vince wants him to win, he will win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *He has a strong chance of winning based on the amount of screentime he had and the kayfabe accomplishments he racked up, but it's good to see that you're not delusional enough to think it's ONLY rigged when he loses.*


Thank you. 

I'd be surprised if he wins only because of his injury and him not being there. But you never know with this company and the Slammy's in general. I'd be fine with him not winning if it means he won't be on the show. Save him for an actual important moment and not the fucking Slammys.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Michael Cole should win the "most annoying piece of shit of the century" award. STOP BEING SO GOD DAMN AWFUL AT YOUR JOB.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Anyone who thinks Lesner is overrated, are the ones overrated


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Whether Paige wins or loses I will stick by my word that this thing is as rigged as possible.


*Then I respect that and have no argument.*


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Do people really believe majority voted for Kalisto? Really?


Kids will believe anything


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NearFall said:


> "The most prestiegous awards ceremony on television." :tripsscust


Glad someone else caught that horseshit :evans

Repped.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

SashaXFox said:


> No its not tapped. Wwe is legit giving their entire roster jobber entrance.


Yet somehow they expect the crowd to get into the matches...


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I cant stand it anymore guys, going back to watching Raw 1997 where the Hart Family has just fully formed, Owen just won the I-C title off "die Rocky die!" and Stone Cold and HBK are fucking everyone up. Aw the good old days.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> I hope we get a bullshit chant during a rigged award win by someone who doesn't deserve it.


Fans too busy hugging each other and in line to purchase a fucking plastic unicorn horn. :ha


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I never tire of watching these two Superstars sports-entertain.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dude, its rigged, IF Vince wants him to win, he will win.


Nope.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Shouldn't the most shocking moment award go to Neville winning a Slammy minutes earlier?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

HHHbkDX said:


> Michael Cole should win the "most annoying piece of shit of the century" award. STOP BEING SO GOD DAMN AWFUL AT YOUR JOB.


Now this post is awesome!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'd be surprised if he wins only because of his injury and him not being there. But you never know with this company and the Slammy's in general. I'd be fine with him not winning if it means he won't be on the show. Save him for an actual important moment and not the fucking Slammys.


*Reigns won it while injured and I even admitted Rollins deserved it more last year when his heel character was at its peak and he was winning :draper2. I think it's between Cena, Reigns, and Rollins this year.*


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Godway said:


> Shouldn't the most shocking moment award go to Neville winning a Slammy minutes earlier?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Godway said:


> Shouldn't the most shocking moment award go to Neville winning a Slammy minutes earlier?


Post of the night so far.

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Michael Cole should win the "most annoying piece of shit of the century" award. STOP BEING SO GOD DAMN AWFUL AT YOUR JOB.


The 'Voice' of your company is/has always been a fucking geek. :cole

Shows you where WWE stands.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice. Looks like this match has picked things up a bit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I seriously love that top rope move that KO does.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And the Three Stooges blathering on again about everything other that what's going on in the ring. 

Annnnnnnnd... mid-match commercial. That's two of JR's three deadly sins. We just need the crowd to start singing 'De Camp Town Ladies'. 



Doo-dar, doo-dar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Reigns won it while injured and I even admitted Rollins deserved it more last year when his heel character was at his peak and he was winning :draper2. I think it's between Cena, Reigns, and Rollins this year.*


That is true. I guess I don't have a problem with him winning it as long as he's not there to collect it. I'd rather him come back when he's back for good. But if he does make an appearance tonight because he wins, I guess I'd be okay with it as long as they handle it alright. Not like he can do much with that knee right now, though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman won it last year to start off the RtWM where he won the Rumble/etc. Shit wasn't rigged?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

CoverD said:


> Yet somehow they expect the crowd to get into the matches...


Pretty sure the crowd got the entrance. They had to make their way to the ring, after all.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

And the award for diva of year goes to.....CHARLOTTE ....CLAP CLAP CLAP THIS IS BULLSHIT...CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP THIS IS BULLSHIT


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Do people really believe majority voted for Kalisto? Really?


*
The majority voted for a guy doing an all time great ladder spot? Yeah, I believe that.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey, its a match between two guys that always hit big moves that they never win with.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Reigns won it while injured and I even admitted Rollins deserved it more last year when his heel character was at its peak and he was winning :draper2. I think it's between Cena, Reigns, and Rollins this year.*


yeah Reigns won it while injured because ITS RIGGED and vince wanted him to. 

Its really simple, its just funny some people don't get this. Nothing is legit in the WWE. Its all storyline and predetermined.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Godway said:


> Shouldn't the most shocking moment award go to Neville winning a Slammy minutes earlier?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They probably won't have any decisive finish here as well since they are building towards the Triple Threat match at RR.

edit: oh well I was wrong, Ziggler loses again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least Owens won clean. Ziggler needs to GTFO. Dude still doesn't know if he's Billy Gunn or Shawn Michaels this late into this career.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

This'll end in DQ.

Edit: Okay, I was wrong. Owens clean win! YUS!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Nikki Bella is all dressed up for tonight FWIW....


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

O shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> That is true. I guess I don't have a problem with him winning it as long as he's not there to collect it. I'd rather him come back when he's back for good. But if he does make an appearance tonight because he wins, I guess I'd be okay with it as long as they handle it alright. Not like he can do much with that knee right now, though.


*I've been reading online that he's backstage. Here we go. Moment of truth.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman won it last year to start off the RtWM where he won the Rumble/etc. Shit wasn't rigged?


Plus he was injuried for how many months, then he just happened to be at that raw he "won" super star of the year to accept the award LOL


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can the fameasser end a match now and then please? At least when someone kicks out we'll be surprised.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome back to the Queendom.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Style and grace, anrvncerkvjrhghjvhjg limo grace, now welcome to the queendom!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wait they're doing Superstar of the Year so soon? Okay.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ziggler being scurried off to the back! :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Heath Slater's bringin' it home baby!!!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok, if she's hosting, Reigns has to win it.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Doesn't the most prestigious award go last?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Superstar of the Year already?

:rollins time.

Also means Roman gets last award. :ha


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I voted for Diego


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

*Doesn't work like that, you don't start a movement being dishonest, it has to be organic, and quite frankly Dean Ambrose is not superstar of the year.

Dean Ambrose is my favorite member of The Shield, but Seth Rollins is superstar of 2015*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*If Seth wins, nobody complain (that it's rigged).*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh just bring out Reigns and skip this shit, whats the point no one else has a chance to win it. Also to make it more predictable that Reigns will win they have Stephanie presenting it. This fucking company....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steph announcing it. I'd be surprised if that doesn't mean Reigns wins it.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow. Going really out of their way to make sure Roman wins by having Stephanie present.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Superstar of the year before Diva of the year :nikkilol


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

You'd think WWE would use these awards to develop characters or storylines. Instead they just give it to guys they like. Like Cena winning Superstar of the Year in 2012, when three months later he wanted to "redeem" himself against Rocky...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fans should have just troll voted for R-Truth :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Everyone is eligible? Even mark henry? He didn't win a match the whole year :lol


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

This is bullshit clap clap clap clap this is bullshit...clap clao clao clap this is bullshit


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Please let it be the goat roman reigns for superstar of the year !


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Every superstar is eligible so...Roman Reigns is gonna win obviously.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Doesn't the most prestigious award go last?


Whatever award they give Roman. Tater tots joke of the year award.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I kinda miss Cena


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Every superstar? Voting for Zack Ryder :stephenA3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How is everyone eligible when 85% of the roster are geeks?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sheamus hasn't done anything all year! fpalm


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Heath Slater's bringin' it home baby!!!


Please!:bosstrips


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Was HHH on the ballot?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wade Barrett >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Lobsterhead and the Al Snow look-alike


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

Clearly Roman is winning, that's why Steph is out there. It's gonna set up the main even for tonight where Roman has to fight against crazy odds.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

DENSPARK said:


> Fans should have just troll voted for R-Truth :lol


To bad WWE alredy rigged the voting...no1 should take any of this serious .


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Give it to Lesnar or Rollins please.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bryan :mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sin Cara to win please


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Headliner said:


> How is everyone eligible when 85% of the roster are geeks?


To make Roman look really, really strong.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm voting for Adam Rose.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 time champ. 2 time Superstar of the Year. 2 time Deep Throated Vince.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Rollins, Lesnar or bust.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Kind of weird they are doing the top award so early.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> To bad WWE alredy rigged the voting...no1 should take any of this serious .


Smhhh looolz

Raines will win cuz it's fixed so obvious smhhhh


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Voting for Fandango.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol all superstars are eligible? What? Even the ones who do nothing all year but sit backstage and occasionally come out to job? Adam Rose could win this then? Lol great wwe, don't select the main guys who had major feuds and huge moments, just make it where any wrestler can win even if they've done nothing the entire year like Adam Rose.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesaro, Rollins, Owens or go home. I love Ambrose yeah I do but these are my guys this year.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Seth Rollins held the title for the majority of the year so it should be him.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Can paige's camel toe win the slammy


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The ironic part about Reigns winning is they probably wouldn't have to fix it at this point.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Smhhh looolz
> 
> Raines will win cuz it's fixed so obvious smhhhh


Are you implying Neville winning the breakout star of the year slammy was in any way legit when no one gives a fuck about him ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CM Punk should win.

Got the best fan chants.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The fact that Stephanie is giving the award, kind of proves how rigged this is. That way she can continue her schtick with Roman. Maybe she can tell him to get off her podium and he can show what a rebel badass he is by not getting off of the podium.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Smhhh looolz
> 
> Raines will win cuz it's fixed so obvious smhhhh


Neville breakout star...is all proof I need. Nuff said


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Superstar of the year prediction:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Viktor of Ascension or Zack Ryder has this in the bag.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Superstar of the year prediction:


I'd take that over Reigns anyday.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Solf said:


> Are you implying Neville winning the breakout star of the year slammy was in any way legit when no one gives a fuck about him ?


Yes. WWe has no reason to fix it to give him the award. If it was fixed Owens or Charlotte would win


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Solf said:


> Are you implying Neville winning the breakout star of the year slammy was in any way legit when no one gives a fuck about him ?


Ignore the blind troll...like everyone else does.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Crasp said:


> Superstar of the year prediction:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *If Seth wins, nobody complain (that it's rigged).*


Just watch he wins, and just happens to be on Raw to accept the award just like Roman last year, where he was out injured, but happened to be at raw to accept the award he just happened to win.

Even if Rollins does win, and he deserves it, doesn't mean its still not rigged.

Like I said before, if Vince wants someone to win, and that is who is going to win even if the fans don't pick that wrester, it doesn't prove its not rigged. It only means the fans voted for who Vince wanted to win and was going to pick as the winner.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

SETH


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Yessssssssss!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Omg fixed omg


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yassssssssssssssss


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RIGGED.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Seth won, and he's here!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Seth!!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

There is justice in this world roud


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WHHHHATTTT? LOl well fuck me thats a surprise.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rollins!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. I am shocked.



THAT POP!!!!


:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Cocky :rollins


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Seth Rollins not a Geek


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

MA BOYYYYY!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph looked genuinely happy Seth won. Giggity.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Rollinssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Was hoping for John Cena!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

THE MANNNNN :shiiit


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

YES


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Very surprised Rollins won. I still don't know why they did this award so early.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*NOW EVERYONE, SHUT UP!*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rollins in the house


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Seth Rollins yeaaaaaah!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The right guy won.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"IT'S RIGGED, IT'S RIGGED, BOO HOO, THE SLAMMIES ARE RIGGED FOR REIGNS!!11!" :gtfo ALL OF YOU who said this and are celebrating right now.*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SETH!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Man this guy is sorely missed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YUP I called it. Rollins wins, and he should have, and just happens to be there to accept it.

This is the start of his face turn.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:rollins
:rollins
:rollins
:rollins
:rollins
:rollins
:rollins
:rollins
:rollins
:rollins


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

But it's rigged for Reigns right? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, it's so good to see seth. I hate that he has to be out for like 6 more months


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The show just instantly feels a little better just seeing him hobble on the stage.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Top 3 most over face in the company right now.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

:rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THOSE CHANTS.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That pop baby!! Watch him return a year from now the biggest face in the company!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth obvious. They put the award now so Roman gets a MotY or some garbage last.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goddamn! Good to see Seth!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE need Rollins (& Cena) to get back in there, they made pay per views matches good


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

The one and only


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Congrats to Seth.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Rigged.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Neville breakout star of the year and people think shits not rigged?:lmao just look at the twitter comments. 99/100 people said Owens.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

A lot of you guys should feel stupid.

Though it's even more rigged now that Rollins wins it on the only night that he's conveniently there.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I missed his shitty laugh ;__;


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *"IT'S RIGGED, IT'S RIGGED, BOO HOO, THE SLAMMIES ARE RIGGED FOR REIGNS!!11!" :gtfo ALL OF YOU who said this and are celebrating right now.*


This shows its rigged. Rollins wins , and he is there live at Raw to accept the award LOL


Dude how much more evidence do you need. This has now happened two years in a row, someone not on TV for months, and they happen to be at the slammys to accept an award.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The laugh alone is reason enough for him to win.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I think certain awards are rigged .not all but most.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Super surprised he won. Good to see him on TV though :Cocky


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

God I've missed this guy


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Still heel lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth the face we need.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Seth is life.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Legit miss this guy so much :mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HERE COMES DAT PROMO!!!!!!!


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Seth obvious. They put the award now so Roman gets a MotY or some garbage last.


Geek of the Year


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fuck i have just realised after listening to Seth speak for 30 seconds how much i have missed the guy

:Cocky


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Just came here to say congratulations Seth Rollins..It was quite obvious he was going to win that, but damn, nobody deserves it more.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I actually feel kind of bad for Seth having to give up the belt the way he did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT POP.

:done


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Second big loss for the smark today

First roman reigns getting a huge pop (again) and now Rollins winning single handily destroying their conspiracy theories about it being fixed 

Snarks, the jobbers of the IWC


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Right man won


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It's clearly rigged. No fucking way Kalisto or Neville are winning awards, come on. :lol Just like Seth won so he can set up his return as a face.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Rollins and Neville winning makes it look rigged to me, actually.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I miss Rollins lowkey


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The feels are real.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Cena wins!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Missed Seth


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

John Cena next week!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh god.

He's baaaaaaaaaaaaaack(next week) :cena2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Seeing Rollins using crutches :mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Those pops for Seth. So loud. Louder than everyone else on the show. :banderas


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Good if it is rigged. Majority of voters are idiots who don't deserve a voice. Check out their Facebook page some time.

Well earned by Seth - no better choice this year.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena is back........I guess people have something to complain about. :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought Cena was returning tonight... I'm upset it's next week... cannot remember the last time I got disappointed for Cena being delayed a showing on my TV...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> :rollins
> :rollins
> :rollins
> :rollins
> ...


*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena vs Del Rio? Looks like Cena going into mania as USA champion


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Oh yay, Johhny Cena


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why reveal a Cena return a week prior?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh My God, Cena!!!!!!!!!!

:StephenA2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome promo. Gone for 1.5 months, no nervousness or awkwardness, short and to the point; no wasted words.

Awesome promo for that situation!

:mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This match again.... Jesus.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

John Cena back already?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Lok said:


> Cena is back........I guess people have something to complain about. :lol


Yes something to complain about!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Swagger :lmao


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Second big loss for the smark today
> 
> First roman reigns getting a huge pop (again) and now Rollins winning single handily destroying their conspiracy theories about it being fixed
> 
> Snarks, the jobbers of the IWC


It's still fixed tho.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DENSPARK said:


> CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Hibs winning at Ibrox to go 3 points clear and Cena returning could be one of the best Monday's ever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Second big loss for the smark today
> 
> First roman reigns getting a huge pop (again) and now Rollins winning single handily destroying their conspiracy theories about it being fixed
> 
> Snarks, the jobbers of the IWC


It proves its rigged because Rollins won it LOL

He just happened to be back stage at raw just IN CASE he was going to win superstar of the year LOL

IT was rigged to win it. He did deserve to win so its good he won but dude, this proves two years in a row, a guy that has been out for months, just happens to be at the slammys to accept superstar of the year


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

How does Rollins winning change the fact that its rigged? The guy just decided to show up for the hell of it? Nikki decided to attend raw in an expensive dress for the hell of it?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I miss Rollins.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cena's back :drose*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seth is a really good promo guy.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sheamus back to jobber status after losing the title :lmao


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Why reveal a Cena return a week prior?


Ratings boost.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Damn good to see a guy who believes what he's saying.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

When have they ever had SotY during the middle of the show?

Oscars should do Best film at the beginning to get that shit over with too.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cena can stay the fuck away.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Delighted to see Rollins back, surprised they made him a cut a heel promo though. The crowd popped big for him, as expected, should have been a babyface promo IMO.

Is Cena's return match against Del Rio for the US Championship? Seems strange if not.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> It's still fixed tho.


but you also thought the show was taped


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> It proves its rigged because Rollins won it LOL
> 
> He just happened to be back stage at raw just IN CASE he was going to win superstar of the year LOL
> 
> IT was rigged to win it. He did deserve to win so its good he won but dude, this proves two years in a row, a guy that has been out for months, just happens to be at the slammys to accept superstar of the year


Yeah, it's still definitely rigged. Rollins hasn't been on Raw in 1.5 months. He just so happened to be there tonight...and in a suit?

:lol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe those claiming it was rigged are the out of touch people in the wrestling bubble. Maybe Vince isn't the only one out of touch eh?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena vs Reigns winner takes it all at WM :mj2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Awesome promo. Gone for 1.5 months, no nervousness or awkwardness, short and to the point; no wasted words.
> 
> Awesome promo for that situation!
> 
> :mark:


That pop when he returns for Summerslam :zayn3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena and Roman to face LoN for a month.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> How does Rollins winning change the fact that its rigged? The guy just decided to show up for the hell of it? Nikki decided to attend raw in an expensive dress for the hell of it?


Its back up even more that its rigged. Why else was he backstage at raw tonight?

To accept the award. So called anyone in the WWE could win it but why would he travel when he is injured just in case he won? They told him, you are winning it , so be there to accept it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger on RAW two weeks in a row...you know WWE hurting atm


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Seth coming out on crutches gave me the feelz 

Fuck, I've missed him. Nice to see him get arguably the loudest pop of the night so far. 

And obviously the right man won.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Braylyt said:


> but you also thought the show was taped


I was joking...


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

It's still rigged. Not going to pretend otherwise just because mah boy Rollins won. We all know on which side the delusional people are :aj3

Was cool to see him again on RAW anyway, even though it wasn't as great as I expected it to be, tbh.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679118766060404736
:lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Congratulations on winning Superstar of the Year Seth Rollins!!!!!*


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

People seriously think these awards are real? Literally everything else in the WWE is fixed, why on earth wouldn't they do the same with awards that can be used to push certain guys?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its back up even more that its rigged. Why else was he backstage at raw tonight?
> 
> To accept the award. So called anyone in the WWE could win it but why would he travel when he is injured just in case he won? They told him, you are winning it , so be there to accept it.


And he traveled with a serious knee injury and on crutches and in a walking boot? He's not gonna fly out there and do all of that with a fucked up knee just because he *might* win.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



Merry Blissmas said:


> *I checked again and they did two separate posts for each guy. The original now has 3.4 k and Seth's still has 3.7. I'm just going to paste all the tweets for the Shield boys here so you can see them update in real time.
> DISCLAIMER: THIS IS ONLY ONE OF SEVERAL WAYS TO VOTE TONIGHT!*
> *Rollins:*
> 
> ...


*
I got receipts right here for anyone who wrote checks their asses couldn't cash. So lets have it. Lets hear all the outrage about Rollins winning despite having the majority vote. I'll wait.*


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> How does Rollins winning change the fact that its rigged? The guy just decided to show up for the hell of it? Nikki decided to attend raw in an expensive dress for the hell of it?


Actually, I would almost expect them to be there. This is their big awards night.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Briefly checks in to see if there's anything interesting happening*


Oh, the Usos won tag-team of the year despite not being around for about 9 months of the year.


*heads off into the woods with a gun*


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock beat dat ass, ADR. Your's too, RuRu.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679118766060404736
> :lmao


Should be the go to photo for this forum now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This legit a squash match, Swagger getting NO offense. :kobe


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger on RAW two weeks in a row...you know WWE hurting atm


Ratings increased when Swagger was on Raw :mj


----------



## udarsha45 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Well Seth Rollins won it.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Second big loss for the smark today
> 
> First roman reigns getting a huge pop (again) and now Rollins winning single handily destroying their conspiracy theories about it being fixed
> 
> Snarks, the jobbers of the IWC


"Huge pop." 

iper1

Trolls, the jobbers of life.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

great....John "I still have more wrestling to ruin" Cena returns....Our favorite stuporman....our jorts wearing jackass....I'm so excited I almost register a pulse...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Neville breakout star of the year and people think shits not rigged?:lmao just look at the twitter comments. 99/100 people said Owens.


Maybe announcing Neville as the winner was a mistake. Kinda like when WWE announced boring as fuck Mason Ryan had won a voting in a match against Evan Bourne over Sin Cara I, when Sin Cara I had obviously won.

It's Possible...


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

Its clear some of the awrds are fixed some are real. Can we all agree?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh Alboring del rio


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

turkas said:


> People seriously think these awards are real? Literally everything else in the WWE is fixed, why on earth wouldn't they do the same with awards that can be used to push certain guys?


That's why they had Paul heyman hand an award to one member of the fourth strongest booked tag team instead of his client Paul heyman or roman reigns. Makes a lot of sense


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

This match is so terrible


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Swagger getting set to get that stomp in corner. Obvi


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Voting has been taking place all week guys. WWE have known from about Wednesday who was most likely to win.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm expecting an AWA invasion with the way JBL keeps bringing it up!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

R.I.P. Swagger


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

exactly what i said earlier, ko won by a landslide.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Swagger. So why is the League of Nations still a thing? Is Cena going to end this like the good ol US hero?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rusev hanging with the geeks :mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That Del Rio move is gonna get banned.... I can see it coming.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I hope Cena takes the title off of Alboring Del Rio


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

They could easily rig certain categories and let other categories be legit...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Crasp said:


> Voting has been taking place all week guys. WWE have known from about Tuseday/Wednesday who was most likely to win.


yeah and that voting showed Owens being ahead and he lost.

Do you still believe in Santa ?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

This is a glorified raw...using slammys to distract you from shitty booking of this show


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:lol

Swagger getting seriously :buried


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Besides Laurainitis, this has to be the most excited anyone has ever been for a Cena burial.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry, League of Nations. Too late. You've already been :buried Get lost.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Dat moment when Swagger is still over with this incredible booking.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Cena is going to completely squash the League of Jobbers.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The "hero in all of us" award?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


Rollins be like


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> This is a glorified raw...using slammys to distract you from shitty booking of this show


You are so dumb. This is a raw, not a glorified one.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I know it's wrestling and I'm not supposed to think about these things, but by do wrestlers hold themselves in the position knowing Del Rio is going to jump. Would the most logical thing to do is drop to the mat and roll out. I mean a wrestler can't be that out of it if they can hold themselves in place to wait for a man to climb to the top turnbuckle, steady himself and then jump. :hmm


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Titus o neal is winning this


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Last weeks RAW was too good to be true this RAW sucks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

CenawinsLOL


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ABigLegend said:


> Cena is going to completely squash the League of Jobbers.


Good.


I just hope he goes easy on Rusev, he's already done enough damage :mj2


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't think even heroin would be enough to make this show bearable at this point.

edit : fuck, I had read "the heroin in all of us" :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Cena's Award


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Hero in all of us award" ? :nikki2:kobefacepalm:ti


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Bo Dallas should win this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep. Reigns ain't turning heel after seeing that clip.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Take him off RAW, please. I never want Swagger on RAW if this is how he's going to be treated. He's not going to get his hands on or pin any of them, what's the point of beating him up after?

Usually I don't let it bother me to much but this product is legit making me sick and Swagger's treatment is disgusting. It's like he's literally being fucked up the ass each week. This is shameful and this company should burn for it. You have tons of people injured and you bury one of the few who is over for Del Rio's dry, piece of shit ass.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry but I hate seeing heels break character on WWE TV. Ugh.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Forget what I just said reigns is in it nvm...cena and reigns in same thing dear god lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

"Your strongest muscle is your brain"



why do u do this roman :cry


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

A non-kayfabe award on a kayfabe show.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> I know it's wrestling and I'm not supposed to think about these things, but by do wrestlers hold themselves in the position knowing Del Rio is going to jump. Would the most logical thing to do is drop to the mat and roll out. I mean a wrestler can't be that out of it if they can hold themselves in place to wait for a man to climb to the top turnbuckle, steady himself and then jump. :hmm


Have spot fest matches then wonder why your ratings suck.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I'm happy with that. One of my boys won Superstar of the Year, I'm good with that  Great to see Seth :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Was hoping Sexual Chocolate would bring back that sweet pink sports jacket... :done


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Watch its gonna be CENAWINSLOL! fpalm. Titus should win.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

You know your childhood is fucking shitty when John Cena is your "role model".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Sorry but I hate seeing heels break character on WWE TV. Ugh.


At least owens didnt lol

Also I think Rollins is coming back as a face, his promo was just the start. Juts watch we will start getting his rehab videos someone in Jan or Feb.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The right thing would be to have them all win.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*



Ambrose Girl said:


> As long as as either Dean, Seth or Roman win the award I'll be happy :shrug


Hey, well I got what I wanted  :lol


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Bo Dallas is the hero in all of us.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Solf said:


> Dat moment when Swagger is still over with this incredible booking.


It's amazing, isn't it, how much this company despises him? :ti 

You'd think they'd throw him a bone just to sell off his merch, but no, we'd rather push dry ass Del Rio and this piece of crap League of Nations garbage. 

Not a single person even coming to defend Swagger, either. :lmao It would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic. 

Half the roster injured and they bury more talent.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> At least owens didnt lol
> 
> Also I think Rollins is coming back as a face, his promo was just the start. Juts watch we will start getting his rehab videos someone in Jan or Feb.


Rollins was fine. My issue is them showing Big Show do all this nice stuff when he's a heel.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't think Yabba Dabba Doo is there, so I have a feeling Tater Tot is taking this award


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ABigLegend said:


> Bo Dallas is the hero in all of us.


And Randy is the cocaine in all of us.


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> That's why they had Paul heyman hand an award to one member of the fourth strongest booked tag team instead of his client Paul heyman or roman reigns. Makes a lot of sense


Well Roman wasn't nominated and clearly they aren't wasting a Lesnar contract date on a Slammy acceptance. Giving the award to Kalisto allows them to push both the tag team division and the Lucha Dragons without having to have anyone put them over. There is more at play with these awards than just giving the biggest face a push or biggest heel some heat.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Sheamus seems real broken up about losing the WWE Championship. Nice fucking storytelling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tonight vote Dean Ambrose superstar of the year lets make a movement*

Rollins winning and being there in a suit proves how rigged it is. He is badly injured, he wouldn't just fly out and be at Raw just incase he won.

This has now happened two years in a row an injured wrester has won superstar of the year and just happened to be there to accept the award.

How much more evidence do you need.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

SideTableDrawer said:


> The right thing would be to have them all win.


Only WWE would try to give an award based on being kind and blessing others....how tge fuck would you even debate this..not even comparable loool.rude and tasteless


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Ratings increased when Swagger was on Raw :mj


Swagger being murdered each week because WWE is dumb as fuck and doesn't understand how to book midcard faces. :mj5

Half the roster injured and ya'll fuck over MORE talent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena

:lmao


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

CENA with that pop


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Goddamit! fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*John Cena winning the award is not shocking and surprising to me. *_


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Wwe is absolutely tasteless af...shit is disrespectful.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cena wins? I didn't see that coming.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Tweak moment by Mark LOL.


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

Clearly he is talking about all his fellow jobbers right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Henry with that botchamania moment! :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry, Titus should have gotten it. Cena can go suck a dick.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The kids really lusted for Cena.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, no John Cena. Normally he would have been here for even a brief appearance like this. Looks like his transition out of WWE is going forward.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Henry said "YOU GOT ME" like they were suppose to pop for that:lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

So he stole it? Racist


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I Win Again LOL :cena4


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mark Henry could bring a tear to a glass eye with words like that :mj2


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Godway said:


> Sheamus seems real broken up about losing the WWE Championship. Nice fucking storytelling.


Hey, he lost it to ROMAN REIGNS. He probably feels honored of jobbing to such a star.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Really big pop for Cena there.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"The amount of charity that John Cena does goes unnoticed..."-JBL

ARE YOU SHITTING ME?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Something really odd about that promo followed by Henry's theme.

"It comes from our hearts, thank you".

"SOMEBODYS GONNA GET HIS ASS KICKED."


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*"Zohn Cena"*


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

lol extreme moment of the year holy shit the majority of the wwe universe must eat a steady diet of paint chips


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So lame


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, it's still definitely rigged. Rollins hasn't been on Raw in 1.5 months. He just so happened to be there tonight...and in a suit?
> 
> :lol


those crutches though #kayfabe lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck Santa.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owens should Powerbomb this fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its BO BO BO


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I want to gouge out my eyes.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bo Claus!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BO!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bo Dallas lmfao!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Jbl just said john cenas work goes unnoticed....I guess we all forgot that telivised segment of cena granting his 500th make a wish.loool


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

OMG it's that geek Bo Dallas.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Bo Dallas..


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL Bo


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Holy shit. Bo Dallas looks creepy as fuck behind that beard.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Give Bo the title


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Also I think Rollins is coming back as a face, his promo was just the start. Juts watch we will start getting his rehab videos someone in Jan or Feb.



I don't think his character came across as very different to what he used to be, which is actually a good sign. If he's just a facish version of his heel persona, he's going to be awesome. I fear the goofy face turn so much.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is a boring episode of raw. Nothing is happening, I'd be pissed if I was there live


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Can't even keep kayfabe with Santa ffs.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Damn it voted for Titus and got JOHN CENAAAAAA!!!!! Smh


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Santa Clause bo-lieves.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Either Del Rio or Dudleyz should win this one.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Dallas more over then Reigns lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. Reigns ain't turning heel after seeing that clip.


Nope

He really is getting the Cena style booking and sadly we have to get used to the fact that he his going to be the face of the company for many years to come..His gimmick is to entertain the children with corny arse promos and he will get rammed down our throats for a long time to come

I am still waiting for the Cena heel turn 10 year later. Its gunna be the same with Reigns


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> "The amount of charity that John Cena does goes unnoticed..."-JBL
> 
> ARE YOU SHITTING ME?


.....except when we acknowledge it every Monday. Please like him. :vince7


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jericho is nominated for this award every year isn't he?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I totally forgot Del Rio beat Cena clean a couple of months ago.

What the fuck :lmao


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The Raw with no matches.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ADR should win.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Should go to Sting


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Solf said:


> I don't think his character came across as very different to what he used to be, which is actually a good sign. If he's just a facish version of his heel persona, he's going to be awesome. I fear the goofy face turn so much.


I think he will be the cocky HBK like face. That is what I want from him as a face.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Just seeing Rollins. Such a boss!!!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I voted ADR just cause it had the most significant impact on storyline after..


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

When was Kane not on the show?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kane didn't leave.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Been almost 2 hours and nothing has happened.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Im calling it now..nikki wins duva of year..then sasha comes out to continue from their twitter beef .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think he will be the cocky HBK like face. That is what I want from him as a face.


That's exactly what Rollins' face character should be. Can't wait. Still buzzing over that pop and those chants tonight, and that's only after being gone for 1.5 months. Imagine when he comes back after being gone for another 5-8 months.

:banderas


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Been almost 2 hours and nothing has happened.


Bo Dallas revealed that he is the real Santa Claus. This is pretty big news


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Surprised Cena didn't return for this RAW. The pre Christmas one is usually the biggest cornball shit in the world.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icrlOXj7l6U


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Once upon a time there was a show that featured greats like Scott Hall and Scott Steiner as they whipped WWF's ass in ratings. Good times. :mj2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

BORING ASS FUCKING SHOW!!!!!!!!!

A great BIG void of nothing!!!! Do something wwe...Do something!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nah prefer Sasha overrated Banks stay away. If Nikki wins just leave it at that. Unless Paige wins setting up Paige and Sasha at rumble. Nikki starts a fresh feud with someone.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I just got back from working my schools home game, did I miss anything important?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If Del Boreo wins I just :ti


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Been almost 2 hours and nothing has happened.


Basically summarizes every Slammy Raw episode.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> I totally forgot Del Rio beat Cena clean a couple of months ago.
> 
> What the fuck :lmao


Should've never happened tbh. It should've been Rusev.

Del Rio, Sheamus, and Reigns.

3 guys I wouldn't mind seeing Cena bury.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL. Is anyone that is going to win a Slammy actually in the building?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Every time Sting's name is mentioned I cry inside.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The winner is Sting

Crickets


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao at how nobody gives a fuck enough to show up.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

If the award is rigged why weren't Cena and Sting here to accept the awards?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Have WWE just stopped putting on matches for this Raw? What is this shit?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Seth Rollins needs to steal Sting's slammy backstage.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> This is a boring episode of raw. Nothing is happening, I'd be pissed if I was there live


I can believe that


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Fixed. The WWE intentionally gave it to Sting when he wasn't there to bury the Dudley BoyZ


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The TRUE tag team of the year.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

So fucking lame that sting and john cena not being there to accept the awards.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Sting not there...


still superduper rigged though!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

truelove said:


> I just got back from working my schools home game, did I miss anything important?


No.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Is that Sasha Banks in the background?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha How's the fucking Cena Samoan Usos Tag Team of the Year.

WWE :ha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I know I'm late replying, but about Roman showing up to win last year & Seth showing up this year, I think they were flown into the the arena and stayed backstage IN CASE they won.

You know there's been times where a superstar, or even legends or alumni can arrive at an arena, but never be used because "change of plans" by Vince or whoever, so they just hang around backstage. 

It's the same thing really, in my opinion.*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :HA New Day's been the only good part about this atrocious show.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Don't you dare spoil star wars for me Big E...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Big E almost went to a very very dangerous place.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok these jobber entrances are really starting piss me off man....this is terrible


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

what a heel move lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at Big E twerking while showing contempt and Xavier sticking it to Sting being AWOL.

NEW! DAY ROCKS! :clap :dance


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They just fucking spoiled Star Wars. :ha


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

What this raw needed.....usos fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

They really need to have New Day totally dominate the 2016 Rumble, similar to the way Legacy did it in 2009. New Day Rumble would be GOAT :banderas


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Squash these fucks please and thank you


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *I know I'm late replying, but about Roman showing up to win last year & Seth showing up this year, I think they were flown into the the arena and stayed backstage IN CASE they won.
> 
> You know there's been times where a superstar, or even legends or alumni can arrive at an arena, but never be used because "change of plans" by Vince or whoever, so they just hang around backstage.
> 
> It's the same thing really, in my opinion.*


You don't fly people that are injuried just IN CASE they were going to win. They are injured you don't want them traveling if they are not going to win.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This is gonna be boring. Break time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God, you want to get heel heat? Spoil Star Wars during opening weekend. Wowza!

Its times like this its a shame Raw isn't on a Thursday, Friday, or Saturday, lol.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The Usos come off as such posers.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I missed the Usos winning earlier..who the fuck would vote them, seriously...???


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

New Day spoiling Star Wars:lol that's a fucking brilliant heel move


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

How are thr USOs tag of the year if they weren't even wrestling for most of it?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

The usos winning tag team of the year is such a joke. They shouldn't have even been nominated let alone win. That is the new days award hands down.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do the fucking Uso's ever do anything besides coming out dancing and smiling like idiots? They never cut a promo, they're never involved in any interesting feud. They're just 2 smiling goofs who dance and never speak.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Wait......so usos won tag team of year???? Wowwwww talk about bullshit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

New Day one of two reasons why I still watch RAW. :dance


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Big E almost went to a very very dangerous place.


How disastrous would that have been haha? Star Wars is literally the 1 great thing this year that everyone can love, regardless of race, religion, age, political belief, etc. I need to go see it again. Missed the opening scrolling of storyline because there were no previews. Had an advanced screening as a corporate event through an engineering friend I know. We were standing around just outside our theater shooting the stuff thinking there would be previews. Merp merp!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> You don't fly people that are injuried just IN CASE they were going to win. They are injured you don't want them traveling if they are not going to win.


Yeah they totally couldn't see Rollins be heavily in the lead this morning


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Not having Cena, Sting or Brock Lesnar there to accept their awards really makes the whole thing come off flat.

Thank God for Seth Rollins. He has the most trouble walking and is the only one to show up. What a man.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Usos winning Tag Team of the Year is the worst. New Day deserves it so much more.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

This probably most bullshit award win I have ever ....seen.wow.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fell asleep before the show started.. Oops.
Woke up just in time again to see the New Day.. Yeah!
Then came the Samoan Cenatagteam.. Ugghhh 
back to sleep..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> You don't fly people that are injuried just IN CASE they were going to win. They are injured you don't want them traveling if they are not going to win.


I know they probably SHOULDN'T travel, but I think it's a matter of if they feel well enough to be able to do it. So if they can and Vince wants them to, or maybe if they want to anyway, they do it.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I missed the Man :Cry fuck


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So what award is Roman being handed last?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

mightymike1986 said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > Big E almost went to a very very dangerous place.
> ...


The crawl is online now. http://screencrush.com/star-wars-the-force-awakens-opening-crawl/


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Do the fucking Uso's ever do anything besides coming out dancing and smiling like idiots? They never cut a promo, they're never involved in any interesting feud. They're just 2 smiling goofs who dance and never speak.


They are overhyped and overrated just like Roman


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

They should just make the whole show awards. Nobody is interested in the matches today.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

About not having them travel in case they don't win... Hahahaha it's been abundantly clear since the first award that the Slammys are the fakest thing about wrestling at the moment.

I love The New Day! Star Wars spoilers ftw. I wish they had gone all the way, nuclear heat. Plus I had to get it spoiled, I want to see others suffer like I had to.

Yeah, I'm bitter, what of it?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

sbzero546 said:


> They are overhyped and overrated just like Roman


They should form a 3 man team AND GET THE FUCK OFF OF MY TV.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

xNECROx said:


> I missed the Usos winning earlier..who the fuck would vote them, seriously...???


It's rigged I tell ya!!!! RIGGED!!! :cuss:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I know they probably SHOULDN'T travel, but I think it's a matter of if they feel well enough to be able to do it. So if they can and Vince wants them to, or maybe if they want to anyway, they do it.


Just admit its rigged, its ok to do so. Its not breaking the magic or anything.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Put the slammys on network next year as a special show. Should never be on raw ever again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I love The New Day! Star Wars spoilers ftw. I wish they had gone all the way, nuclear heat. Plus I had to get it spoiled, I want to see others suffer like I had to.
> 
> Yeah, I'm bitter, what of it?


*
Lol, I saw you in the spoiler thread though. Did you see it after you were spoiled anyway?
*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

New Day losing a day after having a title match would make no sense, so they'll probably lose now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear it feels like theres no other tag teams in the division besides The Uso's and New Day.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

If the New Day can do anything star wars related I'd love them to force lightning these two pathetic wannabe cena posers:Fuckyou


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Like I said earlier no one should take these awards seriously....and usos with that homage to umaga with lifting samoan drop.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Usos legit ass tho


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

more fuckery

the WWE champions lose a hand cap match.
so stupid.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Did she say the LUCHOH'S? :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Uh Oh.

Won Award.

Won Match.

Uso push incoming.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

:fuckthis:deanfpalm:MAD fuck this oblivious company seriously


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

There was a time when New Day actually looked pretty strong and rarely lost tag team matches.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Usos defying dem odds :eyeroll


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

truelove said:


> :fuckthis:deanfpalm:MAD fuck this oblivious company seriously


Not sure why you're mad. New Day has been featured for months, won the tag titles, gets a new shirt, and is even allowed to do their UpUpDownDown series.

But somehow Usos getting a win in a non-title match gets you mad O__o


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Why wouldnt wwe book a past diva to present the award? Or just a woman period lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DIVAS REVOLUTION :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear is R Truth supposed to be retarded? Like is that his character now? He used to be semi funny but serious, but nowadays he just sounds mentally retarded.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Obviously Goddess Nikki should win this award.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How is Naomi up for a nomination LOL


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> Lol, I saw you in the spoiler thread though. Did you see it after you were spoiled anyway?
> *


Yeah, I wasn't not going to see it because it got spoiled. Based on the theater reaction to THE BIG EVENT, I think most of the movie goers had suffered the same fate actually.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If Paige wins :maury


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

This better be sasha banks or im going to be pissed!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

AJ Lee wins a Slammy. :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bella should win. I give no fucks either way.


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

SASHA!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasha has my vote. But we all know its gonna be Charlotte.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bellas are very popular, I think Nikki is gonna win.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear is R Truth supposed to be retarded? Like is that his character now? He used to be semi funny but serious, but nowadays he just sounds mentally retarded.


Vince loves that garbage. Just look at the rest of WWE comedy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy shit a Owen Hart promo. 

Has hell have frozen over?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Finally michael cole says something smart...claiming sasha is best diva in wrestling today


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

No doubt Nikki is winning this, there's no other option really.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sasha is great but she hasn't done anything on the main roster, are they counting the stuff she done in NXT? If so then she definitely should win.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:wee-bey at them actually going through with an Owen Hart DVD.

Shit looks tight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just admit its rigged, its ok to do so. Its not breaking the magic or anything.


It might actually be rigged, I just really don't think it is....or at least, not ALL of the Slammys.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owen Hart : Nugget of Gold

Love ya Owen.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Naomi? Barf. I'll vote Sasha even though she hasn't done anything on the main roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IMHO... Owen>Bret


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

If they're counting the NXT runs, Sasha should win all day. Probably would go to Charlotte though.

You know, I wouldn't give two shits about the Slammys being rigged if they didn't ask us to vote. Fans didn't vote in the 90s, did they? It's the ultimate in WWE saying to fans, "your opinion doesn't matter."


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SASHA GONNA WIN


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

These votes are fucked up only one I agreed with so far is Rollins for superstar of the year


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Meant to post the Owen gif above my last reply. lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Naomi? Barf. I'll vote Sasha even though she hasn't done anything on the main roster.


Naomi has to be the worst 'featured' wrestler on RAW.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Only reason sasha isnt winning this is because .she didnt win divas title..no other diva comes remotely close in terms match quality or any other wrestling trait


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

no way Sasha. Shes done nothing on MR. Should be Paige or Nikki. But Charlotte elevated from nxt. Won divas title off nikki. Dads ric. Kayfabe wise obvious.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Yes hahahahab


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kayfabe wise it makes no sense to let the fans vote, the company should know who deserves each award and give it to them. It shouldn't be left to a popularity contest.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THEY GOT THE STEVE HARVEY BOOKING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :LOL GET FUCKED :Jordan :Jordan2 :ha*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SUP, PAIGE? *


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Edit: :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Paige wins of course. It's her house after all.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'll settle for Paige. Congrats cutie.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paigeeeeeee :mark: yes bitches

Eta: They pulled a Harvey lol. Oh yay nikki thsnks for being plastic. And not beeing on tv for two months banging john. While Paige was carrying the company. Cannot believe they did that to paige lol. And why did Paige hug Nikki? What she face now? I cant keep up. She should of decked nikki. I love Nikki, but Paige deserved that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STEVE HARVEY


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew they were gonna mock the Steve Harvey thing:lmao:lmao:sodone


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah and this shit isn't rigged


this proves it

And of course Nikki is there but has not been on TV in months.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

rekt tbh


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Making fun of last night


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is R-Truth stupid or just mean?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Dumbass WWE trying to parody the Steve Harvey thing from last night.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Steve Harvey joke


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

oh my god


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

HA ha ha ha...... fucking bullshit that mrs cena wins.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

LMAO Casper buried :lol :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Nikki's outfit :done


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE so cringe-worthy. Don't know whats more cringe, WWE or the Bellas. Yikes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha they do that shit.

So Divas Revolution = Beauty Pageant? :ha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*TRUTH HARVEY, Y'ALL! :lol*


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

This company is so pathetic trying to mimic world events.... this is another low


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

So funny.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL Nikki's dress, so shes wearing a dress that shows her underwear under it? Not complaining but that looks ridiculous, looks like something you'd wear in your bedroom before sex, not something you'd wear on a PG show.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Haha they copied the miss universe


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit Nikki!!!!!!!

Good god almighty my cock is broken in half!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

What the FUCK is she wearing


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Islesfan probably crying his eyes out cause of R Truth

:HA


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LOL this is so fucking phony


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Finally WWE got a pop culture reference right. That was glorious.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Holy fuck, Nikki Bella's attire. :homer :lenny :trips5


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Nikki Bella is not a good female sports entertainer.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

TRUTH HARVEY!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Wtf does nikki have on ? Lol so paige and nikki are now face ? Looool


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steve Harvey 'd :ti


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Nikki looks so delicious right now


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Sexy dress on Nikki.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Paige on stage half-naked and still aint half as hot as the Queen of the Divas division


She's so mad right now:lmao


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

What a shame.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Haha they copied the miss universe


Was just about to type this.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

"I'd like to thank AJ for leaving and making the corporate people mad, so that they would give me an extended run as champ, just so they wouldn't have to mention her again."


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why does Bella copy trashy Kim K?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Nikki, what a role model :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*dedicates to all women.........while basically wearing bra and panties*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IT'S NOT RIGGED, THOUGH.

:ha :ha :ha :ha

Because, you know, that segment wasn't PRE PLANNED at all.

:lmao


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Why did Nikki even bother wearing the dress :lol


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Are these votes genuine? Seems like the people who wwe would want to win are winning?


Nikki Bella not heel anymore too? I don't pay much attention to the divas but thought she was heel.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

So Nikki turned face?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*We want Sasha chants right on cue :ti*


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Nikki Bella winning anything = VOMIT

WWE trying to capitalize on the Miss Universe controversy = VOMIT

Raw tonight so far (sans an appearance by THE MAN) = VOMIT


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nikki :banderas


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

WWE getting a joke right for once though. Vince still got it :vince


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

yall really complaining about Nikki's dress?? Thats gotta be the best thing that happened on RAW tonight


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz saying his the reason Daniels Bryan became a main eventer


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The right women won in my eyes and that mockery will be worth it just for Regent Alien's reaction :ti


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


> Why did Nikki even bother wearing the dress :lol


I know right, might as well show up in the Bra and Panties.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> Why did Nikki even bother wearing the dress :lol


*I don't know, but we need GIFs of that outfit immediately :cudi.*


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn, these are worse than jobber entrances


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Are people still convinced it's not predetermined?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Nikki Bella's outfit still got me like :wall


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Paige and nikki are face now ? Looool the hilarious and completely retarded booking of divas lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DENSPARK said:


> WWE getting a joke right for once though. Vince still got it :vince


It probably wasn't even Vince. He's so out of touch with the outside world that he probably didn't know what it was when one of the creative members brought it up lolz.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Miz I think would be a good heel announcer. Dump one of then and just give him that job. He can still do miz tv and have the occasional match. Its an improvment and saves $$$ wwe, do
It.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

@birthday_massacre

How does it feel to be vindicated about this being rigged after that R-Truth/Paige segment?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WWE 2K16 SPONSORS WWE ON SKY. Just in case you guys weren't aware.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE is the kind of show that has to parody other programs instead of being good enough to get parodied itself.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *I don't know, but we need GIFs of that outfit immediately :cudi.*


How about a picture?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


We Relevant Finally! :vince$ :cole


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

No Sting, Cena or Brock, but fucking Nikki Bella happens to be there? Such bullshit.

Watch the "breakout star" lose to Rusev now.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Can somebody please explain to me when Nikki Bella and Paige became best friends?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Yes hahahahab










:uhoh


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Are people still convinced it's not predetermined?


It's professional wrestling. EVERYTHING is predetermined except for random, freak accidents.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Knowing the results beforehand = rigged ?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> @birthday_massacre
> 
> How does it feel to be vindicated about this being rigged after that R-Truth/Paige segment?


Indeed. That was pretty much the ultimate proof.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


> How about a picture?


Some Celeb wore that. Saw it before.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not watching, but did Rollins show up or am I reading things wrong?
Anything remotely interesting happen?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Bullydully said:


> Can somebody please explain to me when Nikki Bella and Paige became best friends?


In one of my dreams about 2 years ago. They had a rough pillow fight but they kissed and made up before fighting over little PraXitude.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

To people confused as to whether Nikki is a face or heel or if Paige is a face or not, its the divas division, the company gives no fucks and just turns all of them face and heel without explanation on a dime.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

CH25 said:


> Knowing the results beforehand = rigged ?


Yeah people really reaching in this thread. Seems like a sucky night for them.


It's not like this couldn't have been done with any other 2 divas regardless of outcome.:lol


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why does Bella copy trashy Kim K?


Because she's just as trashy? Fake tittied no talent garbage that has had success simply based on her looks and sluttiness? Nailed it. haha.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I dont want to see paige all chummy/chummy with nikki!!!!!!!!
This show from start till now has been shit!! Un-eventful/boring garbage!!!

And not just because paige didnt win. Boring segments/matches etc...


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

"The most prestigous awards show on television" Got a good chuckle out of that one.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Neville won break out star :ha :HA :LOL :maury :Jordan :larry seriously how did can anyone let this happen?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Was it really proof though? They could of easily had the vote play out by the fans and whoever had the second highest vote just come out and act like they won until they got Harvey'd. It's not like they couldn't book that in the moment.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A Superkick Party!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What A Maneuver said:


> I'm not watching, but did Rollins show up or am I reading things wrong?
> Anything remotely interesting happen?


Yep, he showed up, did a short promo, got cheered and chanted for. It was AWESOME.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Always a wise move to skip much of the Slammy Awards show


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The 2015 breakout start loses...... I mean, clearly, Owens should of won that.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor little Neville


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

break out jobber WWE meant to give Neville


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Wins breakout star of the year. Verbally taps out to Kevin Owens and physically taps out to Rusev


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Dat breakout star.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So funny how they're trying to keep this shitty stable around in the mid card now. Guess they don't wanna be so obvious about them not giving a fuck about the stable, so they're keeping together for another month so they can slowly fade them out so its not so obvious.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

the International Bros


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm glad Rusev still gets booked strongly.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

THEY COULD BE UNSTOPPABLE!!! *stopped by Roman Reigns in 48 hours of feuding*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what is the different between the OMG and this is awesome moment LOL


----------



## PlanetWrestling (Dec 22, 2015)

Has Raw Been Any Good Tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Was it really proof though? They could of easily had the vote play out by the fans and whoever had the second highest vote just come out and act like they won until they got Harvey'd. It's not like they couldn't book that in the moment.


The back and forth between Paige and R-Truth was absolutely scripted and planned out. Come on, now.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> :uhoh


Nikki deserved this award rigged or not. I ain't mad, if it wasn't going to be Paige it needed to be nikki.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''This is Awesome'' moment of the year, pretty much every single moment in WWE according to the new crowds


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The LoN "unstoppable" :jbl :maury
Didn't Reigns dominate all of them a few weeks ago


----------



## PlanetWrestling (Dec 22, 2015)

That Breakout Star Though/.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That GOAT RKO thanks to :rollins

:banderas


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The back and forth between Paige and R-Truth was absolutely scripted and planned out. Come on, now.


Yes but they could have done the same regardless of who wins. He could have called Nikki first, then said that he was wrong and that Paige actually won and not much would have been different.

Not saying it's not rigged, but that's hardly definite proof.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

This fucking obnoxious tune


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> The back and forth between Paige and R-Truth was absolutely scripted and planned out. Come on, now.


Paige and nikki being the only 2 divas dressed but not rigged lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Orton pls be there.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Lol, what a corny ass song!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> The back and forth between Paige and R-Truth was absolutely scripted and planned out. Come on, now.




Yeah those 3/4 generic words required extensive rehearsels and days of planning.

You're really reaching there.

Just count the social media votes if you don't believe them :shrug it's legit


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So cute :yoda


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Honestly, maybe it's just me, but they should have the Slammy's as a separate show on the Network. No real excuse to fuck up an episode of RAW with it especially in this case when they needed all the momentum that they could get after last week. They really dropped the ball.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Braylyt said:


> Paige on stage half-naked and still aint half as hot as the Queen of the Divas division
> 
> 
> She's so mad right now:lmao



Yeah but Nikki hate to say it Int authentic. Shes completly fake. Yeah she looked hot. But based on your posts you seem to be into plastic thingd. Sexiness is subjective. But look at what Paige was wearing casual wear. Trust me scrubbed up Paige just as hot. Cos of Paige having more personality. I diddnt find the body and fake boobs that much as a turn on then Paige.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Holly Holm beat that ass 1 more time.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

This raw is absolutely terrible...no redeeming quality at all.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So is Dean main eventing Raw and it's not in a tag team match? Has hell frozen over?!?!?!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No Ronda, it's still Stephanie's ring.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I had forgotten most of these moments had even happened :lol

The Shield Triple Power Bomb on Orton was pretty cool to be fair.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The most legit awesome moment was Rusev's WrestleMania entrance


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> The back and forth between Paige and R-Truth was absolutely scripted and planned out. Come on, now.


They basically just copied the Harvey apology. It's really not that hard to say my bad, you're second runner. Obviously the moment was planned, it was just a question on who was gonna play it out. The votes can still be legit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Yes but they could have done the same regardless of who wins. He could have called Nikki first, then said that he was wrong and that Paige actually won and not much would have been different.
> 
> Not saying it's not rigged, but that's hardly definite proof.


How about Nikki being all dressed up and being on Raw for the first time in awhile, ditto Rollins who flew there with a fucked up knee which is a huge chore. Come on, now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Half an hour to go and NOTHING has happened so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Was it really proof though? They could of easily had the vote play out by the fans and whoever had the second highest vote just come out and act like they won until they got Harvey'd. It's not like they couldn't book that in the moment.


You cant be serious LOL

Why do people ignore so much evidence how this is all scripted and still doesn't admit it.

the same thing wouldn't have made sense if they had Nikki being in the paige position and Paige being in the Nikki one.

Please Nikki has not been on TV in months and she just happened to be there to accept the award?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at the Divas Revolution being nominated. It was tight as hell for the first 3 weeks and then petered out in record time, so yeah, get the fuck outta here with that silliness.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What moment is the divas revolution meant to be?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

PlanetWrestling said:


> Has Raw Been Any Good Tonight?


No.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Rock would NEEEEEEEEEEVER hit a woman :lyin*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So is Dean main eventing Raw and it's not in a tag team match? Has hell frozen over?!?!?!


"Don't worry lil buddy! Roman's coming to make that Save pop! Beelee Dat!"


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rousey may show up simply for the confidence booster. In all honesty, she'll get her belt back....go back to your roots....you aren't a striker and tried to stand with a champion striker. Hands up.....set up the takedown and get your armbar. Her coaches telling her she was doing good after round 1 was horrendous. I'd have said "stop trading with her.....be smart and set up the takedown. You take her down....you win, simple as that."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> They basically just copied the Harvey apology. It's really not that hard to say my bad, you're second runner. Obviously the moment was planned, it was just a question on who was gonna play it out. The votes can still be legit.


Yeah, except for Nikki being on Raw for the first time in awhile and all dressed up. I bet she showed up and got all dressed up just in case.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Yeah those 3/4 generic words required extensive rehearsels and days of planning.
> 
> You're really reaching there.
> 
> Just count the social media votes if you don't believe them :shrug it's legit


This was an app vote. I counted the votes for double cross and tag team and they are completely different than the winners of the night...


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige and nikki being the only 2 divas dressed but not rigged lol


Nikki BEING THERE in it of itself is a dead giveaway. Totally telegraphed.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Half an hour to go and NOTHING has happened so far.


Not that it's right but Slammys are always throw-away shows.

But then again, couldn't that be said for most Raws?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Miss the Attitude Era when the events like Slammy Awards and Hall of Fame went into hiatus, 

WWE then focused on just putting out a great product and not trying to be something else that it's not.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

What A Maneuver said:


> I'm not watching, but did Rollins show up or am I reading things wrong?
> Anything remotely interesting happen?



Rollins won superstar of the year. SHOWED up to accept it. And gave one of the promos of the year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braylyt said:


> Yeah those 3/4 generic words required extensive rehearsels and days of planning.
> 
> You're really reaching there.
> 
> Just count the social media votes if you don't believe them :shrug it's legit


I'm the one reaching?

:lol

I give up. Sometimes I wonder why I even bother here..


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I was watching basketball and it looks like I didn't miss shit. New Day should've spoiled Star Wars. That is the most edgy thing wwe would be willing to do at this point. Then again...


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> @birthday_massacre
> 
> How does it feel to be vindicated about this being rigged after that R-Truth/Paige segment?


This doesn't really prove that it's rigged...you could easily do this with any wrestler. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Yeah but Nikki hate to say it Int authentic. Shes completly fake. Yeah she looked hot. But based on your posts you seem to be into plastic thingd. Sexiness is subjective. *But look at what Paige was wearing casual wear*.


If your casual wear only covers half of your body you're really desperate for attention. People only think Paige is hot because of WWE make-up artist (who did the samefor Sasha btw), she looked terrible before her little stint there. But I guess a bucket of paint on your face isn't fake?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *The Rock would NEEEEEEEEEEVER hit a woman :lyin*


He didn't hit her......BUT....did make her hit Rock Bottom :CENA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Btw why wasn't super star of the year the last award that is supposed to be the biggest and best.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This Raw be a swing and a miss


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> @birthday_massacre
> 
> How does it feel to be vindicated about this being rigged after that R-Truth/Paige segment?


Never had to be vindicated since its obvious its all rigged. Anyone who doesn't believe so, must still believe wresting is real.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, except for Nikki being on Raw for the first time in awhile and all dressed up. I bet she showed up and got all dressed up just in case.


Stop making so much sense, some people can't understand these awards are rigged. Sucks for them :draper2


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Steph to accept the award


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I knew it.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm seriously so baffled at how you guys are still debating whether the awards are scripted or not. Good grief, lol.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, except for Nikki being on Raw for the first time in awhile and all dressed up. I bet she showed up and got all dressed up just in case.


Just like Rollins was here dressed up. Those two were big parts of the year. Nikki has like over a million social media followers, so it's safe to assume that she would come first or atleast runner up so why not be prepared for it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> This doesn't really prove that it's rigged...you could easily do this with any wrestler. It's not rocket science.


WWE is micro-managed to hell. If you think they sent them out there with no script and they did that on their own, you're kidding yourself.

Nevermind the fact that Rollins flew there with a fucked up knee, just in case he won? Not happening. Ditto for Nikki who flew there and got all dressed up and not being on the show in awhile, just in case? Also, not happening.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lel like the Rock would show up at Slammys Raw


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn does everyone get jobber entrances tonight?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Is Miz meant to be a heel or he is just meant to be plain annoying?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. Why did they play his old music? Lol


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

This is the most fuckery throw away Raw of the year....other than Seth Rollins coming to accept an actual reward.....what the fuck? This has been rough.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

What a fucking waste of my life watching this tonight....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, except for Nikki being on Raw for the first time in awhile and all dressed up. I bet she showed up and got all dressed up just in case.


*
Except she was reported to be on the show way before hand and even announced it on Instagram









Rollins was also reported to be on the show earlier and there he was. I guess his win is fraudulent too. I guess we should ignore that he had the majority vote on social media. I guess we should ignore all of the absentees who won awards as well.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Half of the award winners not even there tonight :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Mike has been waiting to do full on Rock promo since his Real World days when his Miz character was an obvious Rock ripoff.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Does Brie Bella have one singles win all year?


----------



## EnLan3 (Oct 31, 2012)

The unnecessarily long and dragged out WM filler wins "this is awesome" moment of the year? Now I know it's rigged


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> Is Miz meant to be a heel or he is just meant to be plain annoying?


Both


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Just like Rollins was here dressed up. Those two were big parts of the year. Nikki has like over a million social media followers, so it's safe to assume that she would come first or atleast runner up so why not be prepared for it?


Exactly. No way both of them are going there, especially one with a serious knee injury, without knowing in advance.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, they are talking about Charlotte's out of ring extra curriculars, but not Daniel Bryan's? :lmao


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao Brie mode chant, what a bunch of geeks.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

It's brilliant when the award winners are not there.


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

:lol Gotta love how this miserable roster are exposed for the geeks that they are, when your real big time stars, either don't care, accomplished everything or are too big for this monotonous show.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

That 1 guy in crowd doing nxt chants lol. And SASHA ISNT ON CARD....just another flaw to add to this abysmal show


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

truelove said:


> What a fucking waste of my life watching this tonight....


It ain't all bad. Christmas is on Friday :draper2


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Did Michael Coke just say r truth is in Afghanistan tonight lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I want some Becky too. Plus I don't wear a plastic horn on my head like those pussy dudes in the crowd. So I got a leg up.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> Except she was reported to be on the show way before hand and even announced it on Instagram
> 
> 
> ...


The Man was nominated for a few awards.. and unless fuckery was going to occur nobody on the roster was winning superstar of the year but Rollins


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:yum: at Charlotte in that Muscle and Fitness spread.

*Yeah, I said it.* :shitstorm



Merry Blissmas said:


> *The Rock would NEEEEEEEEEEVER hit a woman :lyin*


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Becky. . . love her.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I swear -- once Bryan returns it'll be thunderous :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> Except she was reported to be on the show way before hand and even announced it on Instagram
> 
> 
> ...


That just shows even more that they already knew that they won well before the show even started. They're not gonna be there to show up, lose, and not be on the show.

I don't know why you're so butthurt about Rollins winning. I've said multiple times now that ALL of the awards are pre-determined, including his.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Not that I was expecting the Rock or Ronda to be at Raw, but this wouldn't happen at the Grammys. Almost every winner had something better to do this Monday night.

"We want some Bayley" chant, love it.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

what's that guy doing outside of the ring? must be a horny dude trying to take a closer look at the chicks.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

DENSPARK said:


> It ain't all bad. Christmas is on Friday :draper2


You right and finally seeing Star Wars this week theres hope afterall


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> Except she was reported to be on the show way before hand and even announced it on Instagram
> 
> 
> ...


That proves its fraudulent because they were set to be there before the voting was even close to being over LOL

They were told to be there because they are winning LOL

Seriously how can it not even anymore clear?

As for the people not being there, like the Rock or Sting would be at a slammy to accept a fake award and appear for 30 seconds especially since them winning has nothing to do with storylines.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Byron is a bigger puss than buttfuck Cole.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Team BAD have the easiest job in the job by just standing there for no reason and holding down Sasha at the same time


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> That just shows even more that they already knew that they won well before the show even started. They're not gonna be there to show up, lose, and not be on the show.
> 
> I don't know why you're so butthurt about Rollins winning. I've said multiple times now that ALL of the awards are pre-determined, including his.


*Who's butthurt about a mild chant and some boos? :nikkilol. I'm pointing out facts. Rollins won fair and square. *


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

This crowd is ridiculously dead omg lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Hibs winning at Ibrox to go 3 points clear and Cena returning could be one of the best Monday's ever.


:mark:

2-1 Hibs I reckon, and then hopefully on the 30th we can defeat Celtic at Dens to put both of the ugly sisters in their place


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Brie still can't work.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Becky was over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What happened to Charlotte's spray on abs from the mag cover? :denzel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> This crowd is ridiculously dead omg lol


Wouldn't you be. The slammy show is always the worst raw of the year.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Facts are like kryptonite for "RIGGED"-marks


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ Becky pulling away... she was like da fugg bytch! My damn arm hurts!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

How come Charlotte or Sasha weren't dressed? WWE didn't think they had a shot at winning or...


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

how shocking to see ric flair on raw!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Flair to give Roman MotY?

:ha:ha:ha:ha:ha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Drunk Flair :mark:


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Oh man there used to be a time I used to go crazy hearing Naitch's theme, whatever that's so 2002.

Go away Ric.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't worry folks, Flair is only half drunk here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Who's butthurt about a mild chant and some boos? :nikkilol. I'm pointing out facts. Rollins won fair and square. *


I'm not talking about his reaction, including his huge pop when he first came out, but the fact that he "won" a meaningless award.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why even have the ones that aren't there get chosen to win? I mean if it is rigged why don't they give the award to someones that is, ya know actually there? Yeah lets have the ones who have better shit to do tonight and don't bother to show up win.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Bork bout to win another award. :drose


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I swear Flair shows up more than Lesnar nowadays :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> LOL @ Becky pulling away... she was like da fugg bytch! My damn arm hurts!


At least someone sells Kayfabe when the match is over.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

islesfan13 said:


> How come Charlotte or Sasha weren't dressed? WWE didn't think they had a shot at winning or...


Nah Paige and Nikki are just out here playing dress up. That's all. NBD.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> IT'S NOT RIGGED, THOUGH.
> 
> :ha :ha :ha :ha
> 
> ...


As I'm looking on this page where it says "polls close at 6pm Monday" for some of the awards, I think it a mix of rigged & non-rigged results.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-12-14/slammy-awards-2015-voting-28352290

Whatever the truth is, I almost don't care anymore. As long as the winners are good. lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Rumble triple threat should win this IMO


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rumble - Cena/Seth/Lesnar should be the one.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cena/Brock/Rollins was the only good match they had this year. 

Be great if that won, since the only person in the building is Rollins. If he hasn't left yet. Just have Truth accept the award for them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, sting vs triple h isn't even close to being MOTY


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

DENSPARK said:


> :mark:
> 
> 2-1 Hibs I reckon, and then hopefully on the 30th we can defeat Celtic at Dens to put both of the ugly sisters in their place


aw how cute. In different leagues but you're all still just thinking of the gers. :wink2:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Haven' watched WWE in a while, mostly just watch NXT stuff.. 


But Bella's tap clean now?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Don't worry folks, Flair is only half drunk here


They need to recoin the term half in the bag to half in the flair


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

HHH vs Sting :lmao


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Sting vs Triple H in MOTY nominations? WTF?!? :laugh:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm not talking about his reaction, including his huge pop when he first came out, but the fact that he "won" a meaningless award.


:StephenA7* If that's huge, then Reigns is getting AE pops now I guess. Anyway, the proof is all over social media. Rollins won the majority vote legitimately. I'm not sure how arguing in his favor is being butthurt, but whatever :meh.*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Rumble triple threat should win this IMO


Yeah, but I doubt it will


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> How come Charlotte or Sasha weren't dressed? WWE didn't think they had a shot at winning or...


I guess that wasnt team Bad all dressed in long black dresses in backstage....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Byron is a bigger puss than buttfuck Cole.


In his defense, at least he's proving that he's not a total Uncle Tom by partaking in the Chappelle's Show-based "UNITY!" bit that Team BAD's been doing as of late.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Will anything ever come of HBK doing "SCM" on Sting?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Lol, sting vs triple h isn't even close to being MOTY


lol :trips always has a nose in that MotY award.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

KO vs Cena or Triple Threat everything else is blah


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How fucking petty has it got when they can't even show even a tiny bit of Hogan. He didn't overthrow the president or kill anyone
Jesus fpalm


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> How come Charlotte or Sasha weren't dressed? WWE didn't think they had a shot at winning or...


Maybe because they have matches tonight?
Was Neville, Usos, etc. dressed? I guess they weren't expected to win either.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> That proves its fraudulent because they were set to be there before the voting was even close to being over LOL
> 
> They were told to be there because they are winning LOL
> 
> ...


They could at least do a via satellite bit.. When they know practically no one is going to be there to get these awards, it would at least leave the crowd with the impression some one actually gives a shit about them.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> I guess that wasnt team Bad all dressed in long black dresses in backstage....


Shhhh let them be. They still need to come up with an excuse as to why Sting wasn't there to accept his rigged slammy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman needs to get the last award. Needs more 'strong'. :vince$


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Maybe because they have matches tonight?
> Was Neville, Usos, etc. dressed? I guess they weren't expected to win either.


 Must have missed Charlottes match...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DENSPARK said:


> :mark:
> 
> 2-1 Hibs I reckon, and then hopefully on the 30th we can defeat Celtic at Dens to put both of the ugly sisters in their place


I'll say 3-0


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

This has to be the worst show of the year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> They could at least do a via satellite bit.. When they know practically no one is going to be there to get these awards, it would at least leave the crowd with the impression some one actually gives a shit about them.


The WWE doesn't even give a fuck about raw making sense or being good why would they try to make it seem like a shitty fake award show means something.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns will somehow win because Vince needs him to look strong before the year ends...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Merry Blissmas said:


> :StephenA7* If that's huge, then Reigns is getting AE pops now I guess. Anyway, the proof is all over social media. Rollins won the majority vote legitimately. I'm not sure how arguing in his favor is being butthurt, but whatever :meh.*


It was a bigger pop than what others have claimed to be huge pops on a week to week basis, and then the chants. :banderas

I just think if people think he showed up with that injury as a "just in case" he wins some meaningless award, I'd be surprised. Maybe some of them are legit and some of them are fake, I don't know. But for a company that is micro-managed more today than anyother era in it's history, it's far from a stretch.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol to the people who think Slammys aren't rigged or pre determined. Are you crazy, a scripted award show ain't predetermined? Give me a break. Paige getting screwed yet again, bad enough she has now lost 13 diva titles matches in a row, now this. Nikki coming out yeah looking hot in a dresss. But its so contrived, almost like produced to try sell Nikki as better. We all know I don't care what anyone says on her best day Paige is just as hot if not hotter. Pathetic. Another example of being rigged, and you marks still think a kayfabe show is not rigged lol, whatever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CH25 said:


> This has to be the worst show of the year.


The two things you can always count on in the WWE.

The best raw of the year is always the raw after WM and the worst raw of the year is always the Slammy raw.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679115023680012288
*"NIKKI'S DRESSED UP SO IT'S RIGGED!11!" How embarrassing. How many L's do I need to hand out before people tap out?*


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

CH25 said:


> This has to be the worst show of the year.


I strongly agree with you.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

CH25 said:


> This has to be the worst show of the year.


There has been worse


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Must have missed Charlottes match...


She was out there with Becky and Brie.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK so I really love that "Goodfellas" laughing gif and all, but it's being used more than Ziggler is, in consecutive matches with the same opponent.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Johnny Gargano and Tommaso Ciampa vs Jason Jordan and Chad Gable my match of the year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People thinking the Paige/R-Truth back and forth wasn't pre-planned and Nikki just so happens to be at Raw for the first time in months all dressed up. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Lol to the people who think Slammys aren't rigged or pre determined. Are you crazy, a scripted award show ain't predetermined? Give me a break. Paige getting screwed yet again, bad enough she has now lost 13 diva titles matches in a row, now this. Nikki coming out yeah looking hot in a dresss. But its so contrived, almost like produced to try sell Nikki as better. We all know I don't care what anyone says on her best day Paige is just as hot if not hotter. Pathetic. Another example of being rigged, and you marks still think a kayfabe show is not rigged lol, whatever.


Nikki isn't even the better looking Bella. Brie is much better looking than Nikki.

Paige is way hotter than Nikki.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


> How about a picture?


Just gonna be honest, I'd give Nikki Bella some angry sex with that ass she got.

She looks real good at times. Otherwise, I still don't like her that much. lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Merry Blissmas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679115023680012288
> *"NIKKI'S DRESSED UP SO IT'S RIGGED!11!" How embarrassing. How many L's do I need to hand out before people tap out?*


No ass shots of Naomi :mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL This Forum.

A Long Time Ago. In a Galaxy Far Far Away........

*MARK WARS!*


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

CH25 said:


> This has to be the worst show of the year.


It has alot of competition this year


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

gabrielcev said:


> Johnny Gargano and Tommaso Ciampa vs Jason Jordan and Chad Gable my match of the year.


If nxt was alowd...no raw matches would be in running at all.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Actually, I loved the HIAC match so i'm not entirely disappointed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Aw shieettt. Thought Lesnar was there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shouldn't there be two slammys one for Lesnar and one for Taker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roach13 said:


> It has alot of competition this year


ATTITUDE ERA IS BACK, BRO!!!!1111


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock making the crowd stand up.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

that fucking pop when lesnars music hit


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Everyone knows the Rumble Triple Threat was the MOTY
:lel Brock no-show


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> People thinking the Paige/R-Truth back and forth wasn't pre-planned and Nikki just so happens to be at Raw for the first time in months all dressed up. :lol


It's still real to them dammit!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMAO Brock doesn't give a fuck at all. I'm sure he'll be like "Oh, cool..." two months from now when someone tells him he won a Slammy.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> If nxt was alowd...no raw matches would be in running at all.


Sad reality of things.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah.........Roman vs Lesnar 2 at WM to get Roman over? :ha


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Damn they cut Flair off quick.
:ti

They were probably worried he'd go off or something.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Come back Bork pls :jose


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao Heyman you troll, use your own damn theme.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

God King Brock deserves this award but not for that blah match


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Lol. Fucking lol. As if this borefest was better than the Royal Rumble triple threat.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*WWE Royal Rumble *
Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena

^ Is the match of the year


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Lmao at the crowd failing to sync the ''We Want Lesnar'' chant


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice bit of heat there with Brock's music then a no show.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Flairs drunk. Quick give him a mic and just throw him out there. Then we got good TV.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"locked inside" my ass :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

They said Minnesotta that's where I live!! OMGGGG. WWE fans are so stupid lol.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL this is so bad


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Wouldn't you want to face sheamus in a cage? Makes it a lot harder for Rusev and Del Rio to interfere


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Yay good backstage beatdown segment!!! Get them Usos!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Barrets back?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They know Slammys ratings gonna be trash so blame :ambrose4.

:ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

When WWE goes into full gay porno mode...


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''Who the?!?''

WHO COULD THAT GUY WITH THE ORANGE HAWK BE, COLE


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Holy fuck yes beat the fuck outa the Usos League of Nations roud :applause


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Too little, too late on the LON, guys.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

there's nothing sillier than wrestlers using holds backstage. you're backstage, have a brawl, throw people into shit.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

League Of Nations have Barrett in it, which basically gaurantees it to fail. 

Corre levels of jobberness.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't think I've felt this negatively about a Raw in a long, long time. Everything is filler, the matches are filler, the stupid fucking awards are filler, nothing of consequence.

And yeah I'm mostly pissed that they hit Brock's music and had me fooled for a moment.

The cage starts lowering with 8 minutes left until overrun... Yay, fuckery.

I really thought Raw had turned a corner after last week.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

They pretty much confirmed reigns will come and steal ambroses shine...thanks WWE


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose about win, LON will interfere, Sheamus will win, they will try to beat down Ambrose, then either

Reigns comes for the save and they (or rather he) beat up LON
Reigns comes for the save and both Ambrose and him get beaten up by LON


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> there's nothing sillier than wrestler using holds backstage. you're backstage, have a brawl, throw people into shit.


I feel the same way.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus' music is so crap


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This Raw be a swing and a miss


Linda....that no sell bitch.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The two Caucasians from Western Europe ordering the Mexican and the Eastern European around in the League of Nations. Never change WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, this show sucked.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone else hear Barrett copy Rusev's 'machka' shout as they were walking away from the Usos there :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

magictrevor said:


> Sheamus' music is so crap


Dumbest comment of the night. :serious:


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

I gotta say coming off last weeks above average RAW this RAW has been 3 hours of horse manure. Seriously waste of my 3 hours. I had to drink a pint of espresso to stay awake.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:mj2


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

This is your 4 time world champion Sheamus. Respect the hawk.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Well, this show sucked.


Time to blame Ambrose for the ratings drop. :vince$


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

1. Reigns comes to help and beats up all four of the badasses LON 
or 
2. He and Ambrose get beat down and are left laying on the mat 

LOL Why


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Top 5 worst raws of year...I cant even remember 5 other raws how bad they are...but if I could ik this would be top 5 by far lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really don't care about the main envent, so lets talk about this outfit :banderas


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

How short is this match gonna be?

They got like three minutes left because of all these fillers and commercials. 
:deanfpalm


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What time does this finish tonight?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they need to make the slammy's like it used to be, a show seperate from raw. it's fucked up wwe would think this is acceptable coming off a great raw last week.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

safc-scotty said:


> Anyone else hear Barrett copy Rusev's 'machka' shout as they were walking away from the Usos there :lmao


Lol, I thought it was Rusev saying it twice. :laugh:


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> :mj2


Aaaahh they look so cute. My Two favorites. 

At least they had KO do some damage. They had Paige hug that fucking Nikki garbage.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

It's been the same format the whole night. Award, commercials, jobber entrance, 1 minute into the match commercial, award, commercial. Holy fuck it's bad.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

JOHN CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Really don't care about the main envent, so lets talk about this outfit :banderas


I immediately became the biggest Nikki Bella fan. 

A++++ wardrobe.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

cena coming back to get his belt from the league of jobbers gonna AA all 4


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Literally watched two matches tonight and the opening segment, been writing on another page. really, really unengaging episode of monday night raw.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Dumbest comment of the night. :serious:


Thank you.

It is a poor theme though.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

So did you all lose your shit when Nikki won?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Really don't care about the main envent, so lets talk about this outfit :banderas


Delicious. Just....delicious.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> Top 5 worst raws of year...I cant even remember 5 other raws how bad they are...but if I could ik this would be top 5 by far lol


Don't forget Raw Chicago 10-12-15. This made me sick


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Really don't care about the main envent, so lets talk about this outfit :banderas


*
I'm right here with you :drose. I'm looking away from the screen until the inevitable run in fuck finish:*


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Dean really should get an haircut.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

They're doing Ziggler/Ambrose/Owens earlier????


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha no ME for you fans! :vince$


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

:banderas Cena is back next week.

About damn time.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Worst raw of te year?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Sheamus was only wrestler to get a full entrance....I hope these ratings tank...but they wont because this Is a special raw episode..so people will tune in


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep, he showed up, did a short promo, got cheered and chanted for. It was AWESOME.





3ku1 said:


> Rollins won superstar of the year. SHOWED up to accept it. And gave one of the promos of the year.


Yessss. Just watched it on youtube. God I miss him.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Nikki knows how to tickle men's penises Worldwide.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm begging the fans to chant Rocksteady at Sheamus.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Tribute to the troops is usually good.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"Steel"?

Y'all see the elasticity in the ripple of that "metal" when Dean hit it? More like rubber band cage.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is it just me or does Ambrose get his shirt ripped off almost every match now?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman come out to save your jobber buddy. :vince7

:vince$


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What A Maneuver said:


> Yessss. Just watched it on youtube. God I miss him.


Alot of people do. Chants at the first Raw he missed, TLC, and tonight; all in a month and a half.

:drose


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Sheamus is showing Ambrose why he shouldn't be a wrestler.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sheamus is BORING chants :ti*


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

"This is boring" LOL


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

This is boring clap clap clap


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Is it just me or does Ambrose get his shirt ripped off almost every match now?


Yes. I appreciate it a lot.

He should just stop wearing shirts altogether at this point :lol


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

This is boring loool


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Barrett having a good laugh at those Sheamus is boring chants.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

THIS IS BORING...THIS IS BORING


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> I'm right here with you :drose. I'm looking away from the screen until the inevitable run in fuck finish:*












You guys missed the best pic.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Be surprised if someone does not make a run in other than Reigns. Seems like they are teasing a surprise, hope it's not Cena. Been wrong before will be again.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

1.3 million divided by 9 is like 125000 people voting consistantly tas about a 30th of the viewing audiance


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"this is boring" chant by like three people :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This is boring chants LOL.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why not make this full hardcord , that right down Ambrose alley


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Ambrose really needs to clean up those strikes they look like a toddler punching


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Worst raw of te year?


Idk that Raw in Chicago was horrible


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Steph is so difformed. Too much steroids.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is Boring chants. Raw is back!!!!!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Dean still found a way to rebound off ropes even though there was cage in the way .lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

those were the same few guys who chanted "ayy we want some Becky"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Only good parts of this whole show were Rollins and Nikki winning their awards. Cant wait for both to be active again on the roster. I am also wondering WTF why is Cena not getting his automatic US Title rematch next week? Del Rio has been a disappointment as champ and I miss the US Open Challenge so Cena needs to get it back at RR. *


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, Nikki had me excited with a pic I saw on Twitter, before she appeared on the show.

I'm mad she's giving me nasty thoughts right now. :no: lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

1.34 million votes

"I counted them all, X didn't win!!" :lol



Oh and Roman about to take out LON in 3...2...1....


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I enjoyed Harper getting a clean pin.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

I've never been a fan of pin falls in a steel cage match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Steph is so difformed. Too much steroids.


She also goes on Riod rages with that horrible voice.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Dr. Middy Prescribes More Christmas said:


> You guys missed the best pic.


:woolcock

:bow


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

seriously falling asleep


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> This is Boring chants. Raw is back!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anything involving Sheamus is boring as fuck, he might be the most boring motherfucker i've ever seen.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

dat leap tho goddamn


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Anything involving Sheamus is boring as fuck, he might be the most boring motherfucker i've ever seen.


Loool


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr. Middy Prescribes More Christmas said:


> You guys missed the best pic.


:creepyshaq


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That pop so loud you guyz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The League of Nations buried again.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao the angle for the spear was funny


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Well this wasnt predictable....


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone here remember when a Macho Man elbow from the top of a cage would not only net him a win, but the recepitnt would sometimes have to be carted out?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

But what about Del Rio being the most boring Ugh


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Here comes superman, trying to be edgy and "badass" (lol) with a chair.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WHAT AN UNPREDICTABLE FINISH


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait JBL but you said LoN were unstoppable. Once again Reigns has easily dispatched them


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

DA is dope


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*And that's what I was waiting for :drose*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins and NIKKI BELLA *MVPs* of the night (unless I forgot something, I am tired again).

*I'm almost becoming a Nikki fan too, damnit. SOMEONE STOP ME!!!!*


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

This crowd should get a slammy for sitting through this show.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This stupid ass shit is so lame.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So why did they feel the need to whack the Uso's? No logic....LON should come back.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

How the fuck is sheamus up ? Lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL at this no-selling. Sheamus didn't even flinch at the first chair shot. And now he's up after a chair beating and dirty deeds on a chair in like 15 seconds.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Just use the door?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

so predictable and Reigns making superior talents look like geeks yet again


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

'So, youse tellin me youse took out everybody BUT didn't ambush the one guy that single-handily kicked all your asses at once!?'

'.....YOUSE PEOPLE ARE STUPID AS FUCK!!!'

...

I think that sums up the situation we have here, fellas!


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Sheamus is such a geek


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ladies and Gentleman!! Super Reigns to the rescue


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose gets a win by getting pounded.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Great job WWE you have no heels.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

BlackoutLAS said:


> This crowd should get a slammy for sitting through this show.


POTN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at all of those legit heels in Rollins' absence for the faces to beat up on.

OH, wait a minute...

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha

So much for that.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What a stupid finish, both trying to knock each other off the cage!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Awful hour of Raw I watched just fucking awful


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

That Finish! :ti


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

who books this shit im going to murder the writers


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Beautiful spear by Reigns.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose basically won by losing :mj4


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :ti Ambrose wins because Sheamus is stupid as fuck.

WWE is at rock bottom and they'll never go up. Fucking trash product.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

i thought cena was coming back next week why is he there in a wig and blue contacts?


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

It's freaking cena 2.0


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

And heres your winner Roman Reigns bitch.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Fucking Stephanie :lmao

She needs to get speared.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NO FUCKING WAY:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Steph raging out on steroids again...


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Steph beats up more men. Fuck her big ass titties on RAW some time


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Tom Phillips has just been pussified for life.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Fuck you, show off. puuvgvuutf7d6


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Steph always gotta punk the guys.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph couldn't go 1 RAW without her smacking bullshit.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Why didn't he just pin him? Ughhh can't they let Ambrose get a dominate win for once.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't be a bully Steph. Be a star


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao TOM :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stephanie can slap me like that anyday.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

christien62 said:


> who books this shit im going to murder the writers


 :vince2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The guy selling Stephanie's slaps did a much better job than Sheamus did on those chair shots. Steph's slaps >>>> chair + finisher on chair


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

sbzero546 said:


> Ladies and Gentleman!! Super Reigns to the rescue


At least he came to help out his boy this time, I mean it's a step in the right direction for him!


Wtf steph beating up a poor interview stooge, and right before Christmas too! Does this woman have no heart?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Getting so sick of that bitch legit smacking the shit out guys, its total BS she goes around doing that and none of them can fight her off or defend themselves.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

magictrevor said:


> What a stupid finish, both trying to knock each other off the cage!


I was wondering why Ambrose didn't go for the door after Dirty Deeds.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Abuse by your boss? Lawsuit!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> i thought cena was coming back next week why is he there in a wig and blue contacts?


Yo I legit thought that was cena also...he got a tan


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

How did you enjoyed your shit sammich people :lmao I knew quitting at 9 pm was a good idea.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol Steph justttt layed the smackdown on Tom.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins and NIKKI BELLA *MVPs* of the night (unless I forgot something, I am tired again).
> 
> *I'm almost becoming a Nikki fan too, damnit. SOMEONE STOP ME!!!!*


Your usual last post in a Raw thread is the La Parka gif


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Sue steph for her coercive workplace violence or charge her with something. Its so sickening watching her attack anyone for no fucking reason because she knows nobody will strike her back. I really have no respect for her.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Tom getting femdom'd :chlol


You know you'd let Steph slap the shit outta you too


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well gonna go get more entertainment and enjoyment out of a 20 minute episode of Breaking Ground than I did 3 hours of that Raw


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Tom got MAULED.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Alot of people do. Chants at the first Raw he missed, TLC, and tonight; all in a month and a half.
> 
> :drose


I didn't see TLC either, but nice! Man, if he comes back as a babyface and they do it *right*, his reaction is going to be massive.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone needs to man up and tell Stephanie to get the fuck off TV RIGHT NOW:lmao:lmao

If I'm that announcer, there's no fucking way I'm volunteering to get my ass beat by Stephanie McMahon:lmao:lmao

I'll happily get fired. Fuck that.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

She had to beat up Tom Phillips... it should've been Millhouse.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

anyone who gave up missed, very little actually, apart from Stephanie assaulting an employee live on television. lol. you know if it was real life. night.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Ambrose is forever ruined. His career is officially over.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I wonder how KO must feel that the only reason he doesn't have the IC title is so that people can say "look Roman is champ but his little buddy has a title too!".


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I read that Dean is defending the IC title on SD tomorrow in a triple threat, over/under odds on WWE fucking him over and taking the title away from him right after he wins it? :no: I hope not!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph gonna use WWE when she takes over for her personal Male burial.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I was wondering why Ambrose didn't go for the door after Dirty Deeds.


More baffling is hiw was sheamus up 10 seconds after a dirty deeds on a chair


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

From Death Valley said:


> How did you enjoyed your shit sammich people :lmao I knew quitting at 9 pm was a good idea.


I salute you sir


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jesus Christ. I'm so fucking sick of Stephanie McMahon. She can fuck off tomorrow and I wouldn't give a rat's ass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That dress Nikki was wearing, while it was hot its just pathetic to copy someone like Kim Kardashian to try and look unique and stylish. Its pathetic to copy anyone but to copy someone like Kim Kardashian is just a new kind of pathetic.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone else get uncomfortable watching Steph abuse Tom? Like wtf lol.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

truelove said:


> Sue steph for her coercive workplace violence or charge her with something. Its so sickening watching her attack anyone for no fucking reason because she knows nobody will strike her back. I really have no respect for her.


It's scripted brah, calm your tits


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Why didn't he just pin him? Ughhh can't they let Ambrose get a dominate win for once.


I was thinking the same damn thing, lol Sheamus basically no sold a DDT on a chair. Of course Roman had to get his shit in so that's why they went with that finish.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/21 - The Slammys Are Here*



SAMCRO said:


> That dress Nikki was wearing, while it was hot its just pathetic to copy someone like Kim Kardashian's to try and look unique and stylish. Its pathetic to copy anyone but to copy someone like Kim Kardashian is just a new kind of pathetic.


Makes sense. Nikki is the Kim of the WWE. Shallow stupid cunt that only exist cause of her sexiness.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/21 - The Slammys Are Here*



Tommy-V said:


>


Why the fuck would he volunteer for that? Sigh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yet she wanted the D


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This is personal, but when Stephanie does that kind of stuff doesn't scream "heel" for me, but just douchebag. I mean, I understand that they try this to made us hate her, but this crap made looks everyone extremely bad.
There's a difference between being power abuser and simply and idiot. I mean, really attacking Tom like that add anything to her character? Simply asshole to me with that cheap tactic.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/21 - The Slammys Are Here*



gabrielcev said:


> Why the fuck would he volunteer for that? Sigh


No way he volunteered.

They went up to him and he couldn't say no.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Braylyt said:


> It's scripted brah, calm your tits


I know its scripted... just too tired to put sarcasm or humor after this hour of nonsense


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


>


Que the calls for the brazzers logo!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/21 - The Slammys Are Here*

*<<<<WHY DIDN'T ANYONE STOP MEEEE!?* :batista3




The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Your usual last post in a Raw thread is the La Parka gif




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679125370415648768


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> Abuse by your boss? Lawsuit!


Tom Phillips vs Triple H at WrestleMania 32 for control of the company confirmed :mark:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> Ambrose basically won by losing :mj4


This lmao. This is almost the typical finish for an Ambrose match when he's going over on someone credible, it absolutely has to look like a fluke.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Someone held up a 'THE BEAST IS HOME' sign when Brock's music hit. Oh yeah he's home alright. :ti WWE cold.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> This is personal, but when Stephanie does that kind of stuff doesn't scream "heel" for me, but just douchebag. I mean, I understand that they try this to made us hate her, but made looks everyone extremely bad. I mean, really attacking Tom like that add anything to her character? Simply asshole to me with that cheap tactic.


It would be good if she got her comeuppance every now and then, but she never does.

Just last week it was extremely annoying when Stephanie went on her slapping spree because you knew Reigns wouldn't/couldn't do anything about it.

An hour later Vince ends pretty much the same segment by giving Reigns a low-blow. This was fine because you knew his ass would get superman punched eventually.

Sure enough, it happened later that night. Stephanie should go away. You're playing a villain, villains lose at the end. If you don't like losing especially as a non-wrestling role, gtf off my TV screen.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Two things:
A. If memory serves, the only time Slammies was entertaining filler or not was when Owen Hart owned that shit so I dont see a need to crucify the show
B. I know it is just a television show, but I have a feeling when Trips and Stephanie have sex A. Steph is never bottom on missionary and B. everything is on Steph's terms. Just a perverted thought.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Maybe i'm in a good mood but I didn't think that the show was that bad. I mean yeah, its the Slammys and the slammy shows are usually horrid, but this wasn't. It was "okay".

My biggest complaint is that they say that "its the most prestigious awards show of the year" or something and yet half of the winners don't show up. You know that the Rock would do everything he could be at any other awards show. Plus was Sandow even on the show? They have him accept his award on the Pre Show to avoid him being on RAW? Seriously, who did Sandow piss off? Yet we saw R-Truth and Miz several times... R-Truths "Steve Harvey" mistake was kind of funny though.

That main event though... Why didn't Ambrose just let go and drop down at the end? Why did they have to punch each other down? Just let go fgs and you will win... That part was poorly planned.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DENSPARK said:


> Tom Phillips vs Triple H at WrestleMania 32 for control of the company confirmed :mark:


and just like Sting vs HHH, it'll be up for a Slammy Award nomination next year


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>


"They might as well have urinated on Tom Phillips!" :bahgawd


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


>


Steph is such a bitch, yo! lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> and just like Sting vs HHH, it'll be up for a Slammy Award nomination next year


:trips2

Anyone remember:

"Lesnar vs Punk at SS was the best Lesnar match of the year and Punk vs Taker was the real Event at WM......yet my Lesnar match at WM wins MotY!" :trips5


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I hated almost everything on this show tonight. 

Horrific opener between Reigns/Stephanie. No hook to keep watching. Pointless match after pointless match. 

Absolutely zero advancement of their wafer thin plots (where the fuck was HHH? Appeared on NXT on Wednesday, his father in law gets attacked last week, he's still nowhere to be seen) 

I seen a lot of arguments about whether the slammys were rigged or not but honestly, if the show had been any good it wouldn't fucking matter one way or the other. They're utterly worthless. 

They're back to pure garbage one week on. You can always rely on them to never fully capitalize on anything they get right.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins cut one of the better promos Raw has had in his absence.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

None of that awful delivery and awkwardness.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Queen stephanie has more crediblity and balls to her than the entire league of nations put together..

She is the number 1 heel in the company by far.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Minus the end match and steps funny as hell slap beat down of tom phillips.
This was just god awful and boring as hell.

Bad un-funny segments. Dull matches. Nonsensical representation of talent etc..
And paige i know its kevins hometown. But my god is his hometown the mits shits!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dr. Middy Prescribes More Christmas said:


> You guys missed the best pic.


:ambrose2


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

How was the show tonight? Missed it. 

Are they keeping the streak alive after the great show we had last week? Or is it back to the bullshit like we all predicted?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Tommy-V said:


>


The sexual element to this is so obvious. I bet she locked herself in the bathroom and rubbed one out after this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*NIKKIIIIIIII!!!!* 
(Y'all keep quoting that damn pic....and I love it!) :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> How was the show tonight? Missed it.
> 
> Are they keeping the streak alive after the great show we had last week? Or is it back to the bullshit like we all predicted?


Steaming Stinking..

But to be fair, it was far far from the worst of the year, it wasn't even worse than the raw 3 weeks ago.. It was just a slightly sub par slammys show in the end for what that's worth.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I clocked out around 9, but damn Nikki in that outfit. She basically just reminded everyone that Cena continues to win in his absence.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Steaming Stinking..
> 
> But to be fair, it was far far from the worst of the year, it wasn't even worse than the raw 3 weeks ago.. It was just a slightly sub par slammys show in the end for what that's worth.


Unbelievable. We can't even 2 good shows in a row? JUST 2 FOR FUCKS SAKE? I heard Reigns was back to his usual bullshit too. FUCK. I was hoping to catch the replay tomorrow but it seems like I will be wasting my time. 

WWE is killing Reigns for me. and FAST.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Dr. Middy Prescribes More Christmas said:


> You guys missed the best pic.


:bow
I swear she's getting hotter every year. :lenny


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

THAT NIKKI DRESS IS GOAT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They said once Rollins was gone that the heels would have some credibility behind them. Just another thing that they were wrong about. Just like being the worst mic worker on the roster.

:ti


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

prosperwithdeen said:


> THAT NIKKI DRESS IS GOAT


NIKKI GOAT. 
STEPH WOAT.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:bow :bow


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679150519651315712


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:hmm: ^ How she's grabbing Rollins' hand and Rollins' smile. 
He hittin' that on the side? If so, yeah boi Rollins!!!
That pic has ALL sorts of innuendo going on.



Tommy-V said:


> (Edited: Removed pic of Stephanie slapping Todd. I can't stand to keep watching that bitch slap everyone in sight.)


Todd never knew what hit him. 
Then he came to and realized that a man in a dress with a long ponytail had assaulted him.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The Fassbendover said:


> :bow :bow


Hey, what's Rollins doing with Cena's trophy?

Not talking about the slammy by the way.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

BTW Todd just got whooped by Steph there worse than Todd got whipped by Lydia.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE is micro-managed to hell. If you think they sent them out there with no script and they did that on their own, you're kidding yourself.


What do you mean with no script? What the hell are you talking about? You think they would change the script up if someone different won? It's the same words basically regardless of who wins. It's not as complicated as you're making it out to be.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I can't believe Steph actually put Tom Phillips on the ground. I was half-watching the show at that point (and that's being generous) and I looked up to see Tom down. I assumed he got jumped backstage by a Superstar. Disgusting.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> They said once Rollins was gone that the heels would have some credibility behind them. Just another thing that they were wrong about. *Just like being the worst mic worker on the roster*.
> 
> :ti


I can never understand the logic behind those comments. On the current roster he's close to being a top 5 mic worker regardless of whether or not anyone liked the content. 

Cena's content is fucking hilariously bad at times but he's the best mic worker on the roster by a mile. 

It's all about delivery imo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> What do you mean with no script? What the hell are you talking about? You think they would change the script up if someone different won? It's the same words basically regardless of who wins. It's not as complicated as you're making it out to be.


Maybe if we were talking about anyother company, or this company in a different era, but I don't know. I also don't see them flying one of their top talents out on crutches and in a walking boot because he *might* be appearing on the show. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I can't believe Steph actually put Tom Phillips on the ground. I was half-watching the show at that point (and that's being generous) and I looked up to see Tom down. I assumed he got jumped backstage by a Superstar. Disgusting.


Steph is more badass and crazy than dean ambrose.. that skinny little bastard..


She is what all the divas on the roster wish they could be.. Dominant and powerful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679150519651315712


Oh no. Seeing that pic and tweet from Nikki might make me start liking her...alittle bit...maybe. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Raw was sick. :banderas


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Did Wyatt do anything this Raw? Haven't watched yet.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

LMFAO so much 2nite for the WORST possible reasons, reading people's tweets as I watched in ORDER things MORE entertaining than RAW.........

Sister Act 1 & 2, Anthony Bordane's Places Unknown, Canada's WORST Driver.......

Anyways the BIGGEST WTF moment came when Roman "Train Wreck on a LIVE mic" Regins said regarding Hunter _"I haven't seen him since TLC"_ then a voice in my head kept saying when JBL gonna say.....

:jbl "_Well MAGGLE I think the WWE Champion needs to check out the WWE Network MAGGLE, where you could see HHH at NXT Take Over London MAGGLE, for ONLY 9.99 MAGGLE_" 

#WWELogic


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

DJ2334 said:


> Did Wyatt do anything this Raw? Haven't watched yet.


Depends on your definition of anything. By mine, the answer is no.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679150519651315712


Maybe Im just saying this because I was a big mark for Edge in his Rated R Superstar role, and obviously you couldn't up the sleaze ante today like then, but Seth just naturally looks like a sleazy motherfucker and that'd be some entertaining stuff coming off injury (albeit there is certainly money in a face Seth). Just something simple as delivered in that nasly voice "you maybe fifteen time champ JAWN but I got the real prize and it helped me heal faster" cue Nikki Bella looking slutty kissing Seth on the cheek followed by that nasal Seth laugh and a cocky headbob. Plus, right now we don't have a character like that.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DJ2334 said:


> Did Wyatt do anything this Raw? Haven't watched yet.


Wyatt Family had a match with Kane and ECW Originals. Wyatts went over Clean. Harper took the pin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Maybe Im just saying this because I was a big mark for Edge in his Rated R Superstar role, and obviously you couldn't up the sleaze ante today like then, but Seth just naturally looks like a sleazy motherfucker and that'd be some entertaining stuff coming off injury (albeit there is certainly money in a face Seth). Just something simple as delivered in that nasly voice "you maybe fifteen time champ JAWN but I got the real prize and it helped me heal faster" cue Nikki Bella looking slutty kissing Seth on the cheek followed by that nasal Seth laugh and a cocky headbob. Plus, right now we don't have a character like that.


That would be great. Nikki also said in an interview with Peter Rosenberg earlier this year that she wants to and has told WWE that she wants to "work with Seth." Now, what exactly she means by that, be with him or against him, I have no idea. But interesting. Everyone recognizes this man's talent. Even the face of the company's girlfriend.

:drose


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


>


Damn, I didn't see this bit. Good lord :wayans


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> Damn, I didn't see this bit. Good lord :wayans


One of the only few bright spots of tonights dank raw.

[1]That^^
[2]The steel cage match.
[3]Rollins winning a slammy and his speech.

Other than those.:frown2::frown2:


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So, Stephanie McMahon's bullshit aside, how was RAW? Is the show even worth downloading?*


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Nikki in that dress oh lawd almightly kada kada :done


And of course THE MAN winning Superstar of the Year :rollins Don't care if its legit or rigged, he deserved it and it was great seeing him :Cocky


So, the Superstar and Diva of the Year awards went to the two people who should've won :mark:


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh sweet baby Jesus, where the fuck do I start?

That episode of Raw was flat out *BORING*. No storylines had any progression AT ALL. It was just a bunch of random stuff that happened. On top of that, the company - and by company, I mean VINCE - thinks the Slammys are actually entertaining. Did you hear that Minneapolis crowd? No, you didn't? That's because they didn't give a shit! They had no reason to really care about ANYTHING related to the awards, aside from Superstar of the Year and Match of the Year, both of which at least had deserving winners.

What's even puzzling about the whole damn mess of a show was the half-assed approach to it. Guys like Sting, Lesnar, and Cena each won awards, but were they present to accept them? Nope. McMahon couldn't be bothered to at least have some A-grade talent make an appearance to pop the audience. When you cut corners and give people plain vanilla, how can they be expected to be excited by anything?

The saving graces of that 3-hour snoozefest? Rollins actually being there to accept his award, Owens pinning Ziggler clean after burying him on the mic, and Nikki Bella's transparent dress. Aside from that, it was just plain boring.

The entire Slammys format needs to be seriously retooled, or shelved altogether. The voting process is complete bullshit because it's just a chance to pimp the fucking app, and those commercial breaks between revealing the nominees and then the winners was getting to be fucking torture. And it wouldn't be a patented WWE "please reference us in the media because we're so topical" moment if they didn't rehash something that happened over the weekend, what with the Steve Harvey thing.

Trash the Slammys, or at least use them to springboard new storylines or advance current ones in a major way. They had several chances to do that tonight and they blew it.

Don't blame the Minneapolis crowd for "being dead". The show was dead before it went on the air.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

it's dean ambrose fault he is a terrible wrestler and the booking has made him completely irrelavent on top of it.. THERE IS NO POINT TO HIM, other than to play princess peach for mario (roman reigns) to come rescue.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Greenlawler said:


> Great job WWE you have no heels.


What's the point when you're just gonna have Superman chump them out. No reason to build anyone up, Superman can just run around the roster Superman Punching faces and heels alike, they're all at the same level now so what does it matter.

Reigns should change his signature move from the Superman Punch to a Superman Pimp-hand







I would never get tired of watching him lol.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I liked the Slammy aspect of the show, the matches part was terrible. 

Cena not a Superstar of the year = Fuck This Company
Biggest flop of the year receiving breakout star of the year award = LOL moment of the year
Nikki's dress = $$$

Santino still got it, enjoyed his part. And a Nikki-Paige gag wasn't terrible also.
Ziggler got boring. Maybe he just doesn't care to wrestle his best because WWE doesn't treat him the way he deserves, but it doesnt change the fact taht he got boring. 

All that League of Nations and Family thing is just bad.

Owens was the show for me.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Morrison17 said:


> I liked the Slammy aspect of the show, the matches part was terrible.
> 
> *Cena not a Superstar of the year = Fuck This Company*
> Biggest flop of the year receiving breakout star of the year award = LOL moment of the year
> ...


I am presuming your joking. No way did that hack deserve Superstar of the year over Rollins.. Cena did nothing all year.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> At least he came to help out his boy this time, I mean it's a step in the right direction for him!
> 
> 
> Wtf steph beating up a poor interview stooge, and right before Christmas too! Does this woman have no heart?


She is a McMahon, so no she doesn't, according to Vince himself.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Just watched. It was a pretty bad show. Stephanie was cringeworthy, as was Reigns in that first segment. But it's the slammys, I expected it.

Cage match had no logic, why didn't Dean or Sheamus just jump down? Also way too much Roman Reigns/LON here. Wasn't necessary.

Everything felt rushed. It was like watching a TNA show from 2009.

THE MAN was the bright spot of the night :Cocky


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> I am presuming your joking. No way did that hack deserve Superstar of the year over Rollins.. Cena did nothing all year.



No disrespect, but Seth is not even in Cena's league. Rollins deserved Superstar of the year because of his long-ass title run, but Cena always has been and always will be more entertaining than Seth Rollins.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Of course RAW goes crashing down after last week's epic show. This week was just okay as there were some storyline movement and some funny Slammy Award scenes. I did laugh at the Santino/R-Truth bit, and then R-Truth pulling a Steve Harvey by reading it wrong that Paige had won Diva of the Year but it was actually Nikki Bella. Some of the award winners I agreed but others I did not like Neville and Usos. Enjoyed seeing Kevin Owens beat the directionless Ziggler, Wyatt Family getting another win and Becky Lynch defeating Brie Bella. The Steel Cage Match was a nice change of pace main event from the constant tag team matches we keep seeing. Glad Ambrose got the win. Things I didn't like were Del Rio squashing Swagger, Usos beating the New Day in a handicap match and Stephanie getting to hit or bury any male that defies her. Poor Tom Phillips.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

The steel cage match was solid, I dont see that getting any love, it was the best part of the show. Ambrose continues to look strong.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

1. For God sakes, please get steph off TV. She basically gets a slight milf appeal reaction from me, but even that is muddled. Every other aspect of her makes me want to change the channel. If she continues to never get beat up or even publicly humiliated by the male wrestlers, kayfab is just impossible.

2. It's a Christmas week Raw, that also is a slammy awards show, so expectations should not be high...that said, I was still disappointed. Mostly by basically every award winner not actually being there. Like holy cow, why would we take the slammys seriously if clearly the "boys" couldn't care less about them. My God have the guys film a 30 second acceptance speech beforehand that you use in case they win, could even film it via web cam to really save money. Whole thing seemed very "who cares"

3. The league of nations is probably the weakest booked faction since 3MB. Yes Del rio beat Swagger, and Rusev beat Neville, both clean wins but both were basically throw away wins that didn't matter. The announcement team did their usual horrible job of selling the matches, and at times talked about everything but the action in ring. But the most frustrating thing ever with this supposed "super faction" of 4 top heels is they never win anything important. Reigns seems like he is booked strong enough to take on all four of them in a tornado tag and win...it's frustrating


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Just fuck Steph right off and that will be a massive step in the right direction.

The mainevent was solid, good to see Dean getting some good booking but can't help but think that it's just to make Reigns look strong for now.

Slammys were interesting was hoping for a Brock appearance, great to see Seth again cannot wait for his return.

Show wasn't anything special but was watchable I guess. :lol


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Superstar of the year bitches :Rollins


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i missed that laugh so much 

:Cocky


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Actually on board with most of the Slammy winners.

I would've given Brock/Reigns MOTY and Rollins cash in 'Shocking/OMG(?) moment of the year'.

But Nikki as Diva of the year and Rollins as Superstar of the year was spot on, IMO.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Stephanie can slap me like that anyday.


Me too.

Stephanie McMahon can do whatever the heck she wants because she's Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Was there an actual vote for superstar/diva of the year or did they just give it to who they want to push. Have a feeling Paige should of won diva of the year despite not having the title, what did Nikki actually do during all that time?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm surprised WWE. Not the fact that you parodied the Steve Harvey deal, but the fact that you didn't wait 6 months like usual before trying to cash in on a formerly relevant media trend.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Great Main Event. Owens/Ziggler was cool but there Smackdown match was better. Marked for Rollins. 

Other than that, nothing happened and a lot of the Slammy winners were bullshit. Poor show overall. 

Dat Becky Tho. She was looking unbelievable last night.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

Loved how half the slammys weren't even accepted by the winners. Or that there was fuckery. Made it really sports entertaining.

Heh.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Never been a fan of Slammys. The show wasn't very good. Opening segment sucked and there wasn't any memorable matches or segments although the closing segment was okay. 

Nice to see that Smackdown will be live tonight. This will be the first Smackdown that I'm going to watch this year.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Raw was dull this week, but I'll chalk it up to their usual "Meh, its Christmas" attitude they take every year.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Maybe if we were talking about anyother company, or this company in a different era, but I don't know. I also don't see them flying one of their top talents out on crutches and in a walking boot because he *might* be appearing on the show. Not gonna happen.


The Rollins part I'll give you. But for that segment, I just can't see how that's proof since it would require little effort to pull off. I mean it's literally as simple as telling Truth to say the following things, and then just telling all the divas to say something generally along the lines of this and then they say it. Hell you don't even need an actual script for them. But I digress.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, sheesh, I'm just waiting until January rolls around tbh. Next Week will probably be even worse.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Thought it was okay, The League should spend more time beating wrestlers up in the back, Cage match was awesome, was cool with the Slammys except Tag Team and This Is Awesome!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't much care for cage matches all that much anymore because they almost ALWAYS have outside interference now, which is dumb because the whole point of a cage match is that it should prevent outside interference.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Frost99 said:


> LMFAO so much 2nite for the WORST possible reasons, reading people's tweets as I watched in ORDER things MORE entertaining than RAW.........
> 
> Sister Act 1 & 2, Anthony Bordane's Places Unknown, Canada's WORST Driver.......
> 
> ...


I think I had some good tweets during the show . I do it all for the people LOL


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

TripleG said:


> I don't much care for cage matches all that much anymore because they almost ALWAYS have outside interference now, which is dumb because the whole point of a cage match is that it should prevent outside interference.


You are correct and they dont even use the cage right LOL


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

During the cage match was the crowd saying "This is boring" or "Sheam-us boring"?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sometimes it just staggers me how bad WWE are at booking. How do they expect Reigns to sustain his current overness if he has no credible heel opponent? He squashes the people he is feuding with every damn week. This week he had the entire League of Nations running away from him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The show was filler, a creative letdown from last week. I'll give them a pass since it is Christmas week but they should've called an audible and went with their momentum. I think they'll go all out for Brooklyn.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> Sometimes it just staggers me how bad WWE are at booking. How do they expect Reigns to sustain his current overness if he has no credible heel opponent? He squashes the people he is feuding with every damn week. This week he had the entire League of Nations running away from him.


I don't know how they expect him to maintain being over by giving him a mic and having him start Raw and Smackdown every week. 

Jesus. Do they learn nothing?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TripleG said:


> I don't much care for cage matches all that much anymore because they almost ALWAYS have outside interference now, which is dumb because the whole point of a cage match is that it should prevent outside interference.


Not to mention the now requisite slam-the-door-on-the-face's-face. It's no longer a question of if it will happen, but who will do it and when.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Normally I'd read through the Raw thread as the show happens and then skip through some segments on YouTube the next day after work.

However with the knowledge that Stephanie is about to appear on my screen more than once (which is reason enough for me not to watch), and with the amount of irrelevant matches and _even more irrelevant_ awards - this show can get fucked.

Next week will be even worse. Just killing time until 2016.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Who the fuck thought it was a good idea to bring back the Slammys in 2008?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I said it last night but just leave the Slammys to be a WWE Network special where the superstars can accept awards and be a little out of character, further storylines etc and give them a bit of creative freedom.

Raw wasn't great. A shame considering last week - maybe the key is to keep Vince on TV so he isn't fucking it up when he's off it. Of course I'm kidding, Vince always has the last say but it's amazing the gulf in class between this week and last week.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

What a sh*t episode of RAW; the worst kind to follow up from last week and a complete momentum buster.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> I'm surprised WWE. Not the fact that you parodied the Steve Harvey deal, but the fact that you didn't wait 6 months like usual before trying to cash in on a formerly relevant media trend.


They read my post. :smile2:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/1867313-steve-harvey-botches-announcement-miss-universe.html#post55323961


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Results + Videos: http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/135454/wwe-monday-night-raw-12-21-2015/


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know if any people has mentioned this, but did you notice how Kane was doing his pose for the pyro to go off and nothing happend? I think even the commentators didn't mention it. I just thought it was worth mentioning.

And now I am at it, I would like to say I wish I could meet a women as hot as Stephanie McMahon. I don't know how her personality is when in private life, but I like her looks. I find her very very very sexy, and for that thing alone I love hearing her speak and looking at her. I would gladly kiss her feet or ass or whatever you say (in English). If she told me to get out of the ring, I would do so in a instant and ask if there was anything else I could do.

Now I think about it. How can there be a Miss Universe Pageant? I mean the Winner should be the most beautiful woman in the World. But that the Winner is not. The most beautiful woman in the World is Stephanie McMahon (amongst many others).

Lastly, what does "WOAT" mean?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^ *WOAT *: *W*orst *O*f *A*ll *T*ime.

As for your other comments,


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

NIKKI SO FUCKING STUNNING :yoda

Bo! "_I'm the real Santa Claus! Not some fat smelly old man at the mall!!"_ :banderas

And dude, if Santinos return means they think about firing Slater or something like that I swear to god.......


----------

